# Negocios fracasados. Cuéntanos tu fracaso empresarial



## dodaltel (24 Ene 2013)

Yo intenté autoemplearme como técnico informático para empresas, pero después de una pequeña inversión de 10€ en tarjetas y patearme unos 100 clientes, vi que la cosa estaba bastante mal, más que nada, por que ya tenían contratado con alguien el servicio de mantenimiento informático.

Así que la moraleja es, que si no se abren negocios nuevos, va a ser bastante complicado quitarle a tus competidores los clientes.

Nota: La idea es la de aprender de los errores, no la de hacer sangre, burla o lo que sea.


----------



## Masticador de Furullos (24 Ene 2013)

Increíble pero cierto.


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (24 Ene 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Yo intenté autoemplearme como técnico informático para empresas, pero después de una pequeña inversión de 10€ en tarjetas y patearme unos 100 clientes, vi que la cosa estaba bastante mal, más que nada, por que ya tenían contratado con alguien el servicio de mantenimiento informático.
> 
> Así que la moraleja es, que si no se abren negocios nuevos, va a ser bastante complicado quitarle a tus competidores los clientes.



Eso no es fracasar fracasar, ya que la inversion en dinero fue minima, aunque perdiste mucho tiempo.

Yo no puedo contar uno personal pero conozco 2 casos de fracaso estrepitoso.

El primero de ellos señor de 55 años que lo despiden de una empresa farmaceutica con una indemnizacion im-presionante. En lugar de gestionarse bien el dinero o buscar algun empleo que al menos le permita cotizar, invierte todo en montarse un bar restaurante, con experiencia 0. En 3 años se lo ha pulido todo y ahora esta peor. Con 57 o 58 sin bar y sin dinero.

El segundo caso tiene arreglo porque es joven pero es un conocido que ha gastado todo lo que tenia ahorrado desde que era niño para con 25 años montarse una pizzeria de esas de a porciones en la zona mas pija y centrica de la ciudad. Resultado = en 6 meses se lo ha pulido todo todo, mayormente por el precio del alquiler del bajo (no lo recuerdo pero totalmente desorbitadisimo)


----------



## dodaltel (24 Ene 2013)

Wolfgang Amadeus dijo:


> Eso no es fracasar fracasar, ya que la inversion en dinero fue minima, aunque perdiste mucho tiempo.
> 
> Yo no puedo contar uno personal pero conozco 2 casos de fracaso estrepitoso.
> 
> ...



Los dos casos que comentas, corresponden a un perfil de personalidad que veo que abunda y que es básicamente gente que no tiene experiencia en la vida y que por h o por b, siempre han sido gente que lo han tenido muy fácil y por lo tanto, nunca han tenido que pensar mucho las cosas, por que al final las cagadas de ese tipo de gente, las suele arreglar el dinero o un familiar capitalista.

Yo se de gente, que con veintipocos años sus padres lo enchufaron en algún sitio bien situado y desde los veintitantos hasta los cincuentaitantos, han vivido en una burbuja artificial, donde ellos eran alguien y todo lo que hacían o decían estaba bien hecho o dicho. Después pasan los años y le pegan una patada en el culo, como nos la pegarán a todos y ahora viene la realidad de verdad, no la que ese tipo de personas creían que era la realidad. Así que de forma un tanto infantil empiezan a buscar una salida a su situación y se niegan a planificar las cosas, hacer un plan de empresa y en definitiva a pensar de forma adulta. Como son incapaces de pensar de forma adulta y de manera crítica, por que para eso la vida te tiene que dar de ostias, que pasa, pues que hacen en el caso de la persona de cincuentaytantos, disparates, por que su subconsciente le dice que él es un gran señor y las cosas tiene que funcionar, por que sí, como cuando eran alguien en la empresa X. La ostia de realidad a ese tipo de gente les termina costando un infarto cuando se tienen que poner a buscar trabajo de verdad y se dan cuenta de que no son nadie y que probablemente antes tampoco lo eran.

En el caso del joven que se mete a montar una pizzería en una zona mega guay, pagando un pastón de alquiler, es otro tipo de perfil, más cercano a una personalidad narcisista, que monta un negocio, más para alimentar su ego, que como un medio de subsistencia. En este tipo de casos, la ostia también suele estar asegurada por falta de un mínimo de previsión, ya que los mecanismos mentales de la gente que está fuera de la realidad por su inmadurez o por su narcisismo, se niegan a admitir la realidad de forma objetiva y como muy probablemente tanto en un caso, como en el otro, estos individuos lo han tenido demasiado fácil en la vida, pues tienen la tendencia de hacer las cosas más por el impulso, que por el intelecto y claro, después pasa lo que pasa.

Yo creo que hay una edad máxima para meterse en tinglados, que requieren un reciclaje profesional muy profundo. El señor de 55 años, lo que tendría que haber hecho es buscarse un amigo empresario, pedirle que le contratase con una nómina medio alta, cotizar y aguantar así 9 o 10 años más hasta llegar a la edad de jubilación. Por supuesto, ni que decir tiene, que el dinero que supuestamente le paga el empresario es ficticio y el que paga, para que le hagan el favor, es el propio interesado en cotizar unos años, hasta que le llegue la jubilación, vamos un fraude, pero es que con determinadas edades hay que procurar, buscarse el hueco, más que ponerse a intentar cambiar las cosas.

El chaval, pues nada, lo que tenía que haber hecho es hacer un cálculo de costes realista. Vale que uno monte una pizzería y que por lo que sea tenga que cerrar, pero montar una pizzería pagando un mega alquiler, sobre todo sin tener experiencia y para arreglar el desastre endeudarse más aun, no me parece muy razonable que digamos.


----------



## Capigorrista (24 Ene 2013)

Yo conozco a un chaval que pretende escribir biografías por encargo. 

De momento, en dos años, no ha tenido ni un cliente. 

No se si se ha gastado mucha pasta. Creo que no. Así que hasta cierto punto no es un fracaso.


----------



## elecmi (24 Ene 2013)

Yo conozco un caso de un señor que se ha pulido en cosa de 5 años más de 800.000€, para colmo está endeudado hasta las trancas, y ha endeudado a su hijo que le quiso ayudar a salir del pozo. El tema era en plan cierro y abro con otro nombre y ahora pido un crédito, y ahora firma tú, etc... Ahora se quiere jubilar y no puede pues debe casi 60.000€ en cuotas el RETA y el hijo debe después de embargos varios 130.000€ al banco (dinero que ella nunca ha tenido ni ha gastado).


----------



## dodaltel (24 Ene 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Yo conozco un caso de un señor que se ha pulido en cosa de 5 años más de 800.000€, para colmo está endeudado hasta las trancas, y ha endeudado a su hijo que le quiso ayudar a salir del pozo. El tema era en plan cierro y abro con otro nombre y ahora pido un crédito, y ahora firma tú, etc... Ahora se quiere jubilar y no puede pues debe casi 60.000€ en cuotas el RETA y el hijo debe después de embargos varios 130.000€ al banco (dinero que ella nunca ha tenido ni ha gastado).



Joder, eso es otra, los que emprenden y son capaces de hundir a toda la familia para conseguir el sueño de tener a gente por debajo de él para subirse el ego. Yo estoy convencido que este tipo de individuos que arrastran al fondo a todo el que pillan no son más que psicópatas que le importa poco o nada, que sus acciones afecten a los demás.

Yo creo que si el estado obligase a pasar una pruebas y exámenes a todo aquel que quisiese montar un negocio tirando de crédito, seguro que más de uno se ahorraría un tremendo disgusto. No todo el mundo tiene el mínimo de luces para ser empresario y por lo tanto, hay que poner algún tipo de filtro, para que estas cosas no pasasen, por que casos como el que cuentas, hay a patadas y muchas veces estas cosas pasan por desconocimiento elemental de la legislación, economía o yo que se.


----------



## 123456 (24 Ene 2013)

Aunque digan que hay que empreender con el dinero de otros, yo no pienso lo mismo.
Yo emprendí con 2x y la cosa no salió bien, peeero como no necesite de financiación externa no sufrí problemas, y es mas las lecciones que aprendes de un fracaso son enormes, desde la gente que te empieza a rodear para ver si pueden sacar algo, hasta los que te dejan de hablar cuando te van bien las cosas, y los buitres que se acercan cuando has cerrado a ver si estas jodido( y entonces se alegran).

Yo cuando alguien de mi entorno quiere emprender el único consejo que doy es que no lo hagan con deudas, tu por ejemplo montas un bar y al cabo de x tiempo lo tienes que cerrar, pues lo haces y sales limpio, y si el local es tuyo pues aunque pierdas lo vendes y punto.

Nnca he entendido a los que con 500k euros montan un restaurante y encima se endeudan en 300k mas, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (24 Ene 2013)

Yo como emprendedor no me ha ido mal del todo. Una vez, hace ya muchos años, _la emprendí a golpes_ con cierto conocido que siempre se andaba metiendo conmigo, simplemente por joderme y dejarme en ridículo delante de los demás.

El resultado no fue mal del todo: nunca nadie más se volvió a meter conmigo, y al susodicho gilipollas no lo volví a ver nunca.

Es un buen ejemplo de emprender y yo un buen emprendedor ::


----------



## garcia (24 Ene 2013)

123456 dijo:


> ...
> 
> Nnca he entendido a los que con 500k euros montan un restaurante y encima se endeudan en 300k mas, no lo entiendo.



Pues si lees el libro “Game Over: Los 13 errores que me llevaron a cerrar mi empresa” fliparás.

En el capítulo "Error nº 3 - Infrafinancie su proyecto" 



> ...
> si bien Jesús es un buen amigo, y como tal no sería la persona idónea con quien discutir una idea de negocio, aquel día me dijo algo que el tiempo demostró absolutamente cierto: *“...sobre todo no infra-financies tu proyecto, intenta recabar como mínimo un millón de euros”*.



El autor disponía de 300K € para abrir un local de restauración pero no era suficiente pufo el que podía dejar...

Game Over - Javier Regueira - Google Llibres
Game Over Los 13 Errores Que Me Llevaron a Cerrar Mi Empresa


----------



## elecmi (24 Ene 2013)

Lo hacen desde luego, y duro que pillan duro que gastan. Van pidiendo prestado, de embargo en embargo, llaman a cofidis, le piden al amigo, al familiar, a todo el que pillan se lo llevan por delante y nunca tienen suficiente.

Claro los familiares más directos al principio lo apoyan e incluso acaban escaldados de por vida, con deudas que en la vida podrán pagar. La típica historia de que siempre están pendiente de cobrar una cosa, de que han pensado algo que ya verás, .....:bla:



dodaltel dijo:


> Joder, eso es otra, los que emprenden y son capaces de hundir a toda la familia para conseguir el sueño de tener a gente por debajo de él para subirse el ego. Yo estoy convencido que este tipo de individuos que arrastran al fondo a todo el que pillan no son más que psicópatas que le importa poco o nada, que sus acciones afecten a los demás.
> 
> Yo creo que si el estado obligase a pasar una pruebas y exámenes a todo aquel que quisiese montar un negocio tirando de crédito, seguro que más de uno se ahorraría un tremendo disgusto. No todo el mundo tiene el mínimo de luces para ser empresario y por lo tanto, hay que poner algún tipo de filtro, para que estas cosas no pasasen, por que casos como el que cuentas, hay a patadas y muchas veces estas cosas pasan por desconocimiento elemental de la legislación, economía o yo que se.


----------



## Enterao (24 Ene 2013)

joder dodaltel ya has tirado la toalla ?

has probado en lo tuyo ahora solo te queda cagarlla en algo de lo que no tengas ni fruta idea.


----------



## dodaltel (24 Ene 2013)

Se de gente que se dedican a montar negocios y cuando dichos negocios están en pleno funcionamiento, lo venden y a correr con la pasta. 

En principio parece una idea absurda eso de montar un negocio para que cuando esté funcionando se lo lleve otro previo pago claro está. Pero si miramos las estadísticas de lo que suele durar un negocio, a cualquiera se le cae el alma a los pies, ya que después de no muchos años, la gran mayoría de empresas que se abren terminan cerrando, ya sea por una crisis cíclica, ya sea por que los chinos lo venden más barato, por que aparece demasiada competencia o lo que sea. Con ese panorama no es de extrañar, que alguien monte un negocio con supongamos 60K y le traiga a cuenta venderlo en pleno funcionamiento por 500K por poner un ejemplo, ya que la estadística está ahí y demuestra que tarde o temprano, salvo excepciones muy contadas, el negocio va a terminar chapando unos años después de su punto cumbre. Así que es lógico que haya gente que prefieran vender cuando un negocio está en su mejor momento, buscando el beneficio a corto a cambio de no asumir un riesgo alto.


----------



## elecmi (24 Ene 2013)

No en todo es aplicable, yo creo que lo que sube rápido baja rápido, ya sea por temas tecnológicos, competencia desleal, etc...
Por ejemplo tiendas de todo a 100, videoclubs, academias de baile latino, yogueterias, etc...
Sin embargo ahí tenemos negocios que llevan toda la vida como el churrero, el dentista, etc...


----------



## dodaltel (24 Ene 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> joder dodaltel ya has tirado la toalla ?
> 
> has probado en lo tuyo ahora solo te queda cagarlla en algo de lo que no tengas ni fruta idea.



No veo que la haya cagado, simplemente hice un estudio de mercado a pie de calle y vi, que dedicarle más tiempo y dinero no era rentable, sobre todo en un momento en el que no se abren nuevos negocios y por lo tanto, la cantera de posibles clientes se reduce a los que están descontentos con el servicio de mantenimiento que tenían contratado con otra empresa. Yo creo más en la práctica que en la teoría, si no hago la labor de mancharme las manos haciendo visitas, no me entero de como está el mercado, solo puedo presuponer cosas, que es la mejor forma de no descubrir un potencial nicho de negocio paralelo a la idea original o incluso de comerme un buen ownet. 

Ahora me toca buscarme la vida con otra cosa, pero no soy persona de hacer las cosas a lo loco, confío más en ir poco a poco, probando por aquí y por allá y si hay visos de éxito o veo un posible nicho, entrar sin empufarme y haciendo unas previsiones lo más realistas posible, por que se lo dura que es la vida real y que sin dinero ni padrinos que te abran puertas, o eres listo y le das vueltas al coco o te comes una buena ostia.


----------



## dodaltel (24 Ene 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> No en todo es aplicable, yo creo que lo que sube rápido baja rápido, ya sea por temas tecnológicos, competencia desleal, etc...
> Por ejemplo tiendas de todo a 100, videoclubs, academias de baile latino, yogueterias, etc...
> Sin embargo ahí tenemos negocios que llevan toda la vida como el churrero, el dentista, etc...



Ya, pero entienda vd, que hay negocios que se prestan a ponerlos en marcha y cuando están funcionando darles el pase, por que ese tipo de negocios que comento, son negocios que solo funcionan al calor de las bacas gordas, por que es algo novedoso que llama la atención, pero que a la larga ese negocio termina siendo un fracaso, por que el producto X a la gente no le gusta una vez lo han probado o yo que se.

Está claro que hay negocios que funcionan toda la vida como la churrería, pero le digo a vd, que ese tipo de negocios también duran lo que duran, por que hoy hay competencia a patadas, el beneficio que dan esos negocios es muy reducido o en el caso de los dentistas, se requiere una cualificación profesional que en parte reduce la competencia, pero que por otro lado, en tiempos de carestía económica facturan de forma regulera, aunque cada día, los dentistas esos de toda la vida, que tenían una consulta en un piso, se ven día a día, como pierden clientela, devido a la competencia de clínicas a pie de calle, que en muchas ocasiones son franquicias, que contratan por cuatro duros a recién licenciados. Así que ni los dentistas están libres de que en unos años se encuentren cerrando el chiringuito por sobrecompetencia y bajos precios.


----------



## Orriols (24 Ene 2013)

Soy joven y mi mayor proyecto empresarial ha sido una inversión de 400 euros en una barra libre que organizamos para universitarios. Nos juntamos cinco compañeros, alquilamos una parte de una discoteca y llegamos a un acuerdo con un bodeguero para pagarle sólo el alcohol que consumiéramos y así no asumir el riesgo de que sobrase dinero.

Primer error: elegir mal los socios. De los cinco, sólo uno fue capaz de traer a mucha gente. Dos se quedaron cerca de la recuperación de la inversión y los otros dos trajeron entre los dos a 4 personas. 

Segundo error: confiar ciegamente en el que tiene experiencia. Se le ocurrió contratar a camareras por 50 euros a cada una con la condición de que trajeran a gente. El problema vino cuando algunas camareras venían a trabajar, pero no traían gente. La idea sobre el papel era buena. Pago 50 euros a las camareras y, como me traen a 10 personas cada una, las amortizo.

Tercer error: con el dinero no se juega, hay que ser tajante. Esas camareras que no trajeron gente no tendrían que haber trabajado esa noche y habernos puesto nosotros, los socios, a servir copas aunque lo hiciéramos peor. Pero por indecisión y buenrollismo las dejamos trabajar.

De 400 euros que invertí recuperé en torno a 200 y pico. Ni que decir tiene que el dinero invertido y la expectativa de beneficios era pequeñísima, pero valoro mucho aquella primera inversión empresarial que hice. Aprendí muchísimo, fue una ostia reveladora de cómo funciona todo.


----------



## eloy_85 (24 Ene 2013)

venga voy a contar una buena (creo que ya la he soltao varias veces por aquí)

típico chaval de familia con pasta, sin llegar a niveles de órdago.
en el cole a lo primero chaval que cae bien que no sabe leer muy bien (mas bien sabe leer muy mal), exagera bastante y miente a veces. corta con los estudios entre rápido y ya.
en cuanto cumple 18 cochazos, cambiando de coche cada 9 meses siempre a gamas mas altas primero tirando de deportivos de 25-30K hasta acabar en todoterrenos de 70k.

trabaja vendiendo (o mejor dicho ofreciendo porque es que no ha vendido una puta mierda en su vida) por internet. sin ningun tipo de caja ni planificacion compra stock para un amazon valiendose de ahorros familiares, creditos avalados por familia, prestamos pedidos por la familia, hasta finalmente no poder pedir mas por haber literalmente arruinado a la familia.
en todo este proceso de unos 10 años máquina de fundir dinero extraprofesionalmente es poco. subcontratando web que no hace ni el y pagando garages y trasteros para esconder stock acumulado.
en 10 años ha podido joder a los viejos unos 150-200.000 de su "aventura" profesional y por el estilo del resto de sus aventuras no profesionales. Al pelo viene decir que "mas caro que un hijo tonto"


----------



## garcia (25 Ene 2013)

Creo que en los negocios tendríamos que hacer igual que en cualquier inversión. Por ejemplo, este consejo en cuanto a la bolsa:



> Los cinco errores que debemos evitar al invertir en bolsa son...
> 1. Invertir dinero que podemos necesitar
> Hay que tomarse las inversiones en bolsa como la ruleta del casino, es decir, ser consciente de que hay una gran probabilidad de perder el dinero. Así que no debemos invertir nunca los ahorros de toda una vida o el dinero que vamos a necesitar, sino solo el dinero del que podemos prescindir.
> 
> ...



Por qué no aplicamos el mismo consejo, conocido por todos, en los negocios? Pues porque como con los pisitos, cada día nos abocan a emprender, a gastarnos nuestro subsidio, ahorros de la familia y nuestro futuro.

Ya sé, ya sé, me dirán que de esta manera no invertiría nadie... O sí, pues lo haríamos de una manera "sostenible". Por qué no podemos emprender con un kiosko de salchichas de frankfurt? o algo que requiera la infraestructura de un limpiabotas si nuestro límite de riesgo es ese y no más?


----------



## t_chip (25 Ene 2013)

garcia dijo:


> Creo que en los negocios tendríamos que hacer igual que en cualquier inversión. Por ejemplo, este consejo en cuanto a la bolsa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cierto, todo el mundo quiere empezar por todo lo alto, y un fracaso tras inversión gorda es un lastre para años.
es mejor ir poquito a poco. Inversión pequeña, errores pequeños.

Yo monté un negociete de venta de camisetas temáticas allá por la crisis del 93. Me salío todo mal, unas obras en mi zona de ventas me dejaron sin clientes, tuve un accidente de moto que me medio incapacitó en la época de máxima venta.
Lo peor fué que cometí el fallo de comprar el género demasiado caro. Era joven e inexperto.
Aún así no perdí dinero, pero tampoco lo gané. Aprendí valiosas leciones gratis (solo perdí tiempo)

No perdí porque la inversión, fue ínfima, si llego a invertir en serio, hubiera sido una ruina.

Estas cosas, mjor poco a poco.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Ene 2013)

Hace unos anos quise montar una pagina web de subastas de servicios profesionales. Hice un elaborado estudio de mercado y vi que el negocio tenía realmente posibilidades. 

El caso es que me asocié con dos amigos que eran diametralmente opuestos el uno al otro. Uno era un genio de la programación que iba a encargarse de todo el desarrollo de la página y tenía lo mismo de desorganizado que de listo (en la facultad era capaz de olvidarse de que tenía un examen, por ejemplo, aunque cuando finalmente se presentaba por lo general sacaba notas altas sin mucho esfuerzo). El otro era un chico alemán, hiper organizado de perfil no técnico pero con mucho don de gentes y contactos que iba a manejar aspectos no técnicos, estando yo en medio de los dos haciendo de todo y siendo el "CEO". 

Bien, fallé al no prever que los dos socios eran totalmente incompatibles entre sí. En cuanto el programador vagueaba, el alemán perdía la paciencia porque no veía resultados que se pudieran presentar a potenciales inversores, y no se daba cuenta de que es una persona a la que no se le puede meter presión porque hace las cosas "a su ritmo" (aunque es capaz de hacer en unos dias todo lo que no hizo en un mes). El caso es que acabaron peleados y el aleman dejo la empresa, quedandonos nosotros al cargo.

Poco despues al programador le salio trabajo por otro lado del que pagaba "contante y sonante", y como la pelea le habia dejado desmotivado decidió también abandonar el proyecto. 

El resultado: no perdimos demasiado dinero por suerte (solo los gastos de creacion de la empresa, algo que gastamos en registrar un dominio+hosting y la impresion de algunas tarjetas de visita). Y aprendi bien la lección: *elige con sumo cuidado a tus socios*


----------



## dodaltel (25 Ene 2013)

Bueno ahora que recuerdo, el verano pasado se me ocurrió abrir una tienda online de camisetas


----------



## simontemplario (25 Ene 2013)

Yo tuve una tienda de ropa, mis fallos:
- elección incorrectisima de los socios, dos que ademas eran distintos a mi y con interés mas distintos aun. Yo con mis fallos y aciertos junto a un socio con ínfulas de gerente y otro socio sin sangre.
- falta de fondo de maniobra
- no publicitar la tienda correctamente por un problema entre los socios, o eran demasiado jefes para repartir los "flyers" o demasiado vergonzosos...


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (25 Ene 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Bueno ahora que recuerdo, el verano pasado se me ocurrió abrir una tienda online de camisetas, usando la plataforma de Shirtcity.
> 
> La web Shirtcity es una web alemana, que permite a los diseñadores de camisetas, llevarse una comisión de 5€ por cada camiseta vendida en su web, en la que se haya estampado un dibujo hecho por mí. Yo por el momento llevo vendidas unas 5, con lo que desde luego no fue un gran negocio que digamos, sobre todo, habiéndole dedicado unas cuantas horas todos los días, durante un mes o así, pero bueno, si queréis ver las camisetas que diseñé, aquí podéis verlas.
> 
> ...




Esos diseños son muy del montón. Hay gente que con Zazzle han ganado cientos de miles de dólares en un par de días. Eso sí, hay que estar al loro de lo que la gente demanda y ofrecérselo antes que nadie.

Ganó 120 mil dólares en dos días vendiendo camisetas de Bin Laden


----------



## España1 (25 Ene 2013)

Buen hilo!

Yo conozco casos que durante años fueron bien y luego se fueron al traste... En uno, un socio ladrón que esquilmo la caja y dejó pufos solidarios. En otro, una tienda de muebles que no supo ver el cambio de hábitos de consumo y acabo desapareciendo con deudas.


----------



## chaber (26 Ene 2013)

Más que en la cantidad de dinero (ya que cada uno tiene un nivel distinto), para mi el fracaso se mide en ver de quién es el dinero perdido. Es decir, yo tengo un pequeño negocio y me está costando arrancarlo (nos ha jodido, con la que está cayendo) pero si fracaso, tanto yo como mi socio hemos puesto dinero nuestro, ahorros personales y tampoco todos los ahorros.

El problema es fracasar debiendo al banco, empufado de por vida, o debiendo dinero a familiares y amigos y dilapidándolo en gilipolleces para aparentar o intereses bancarios.

Yo todo lo he gastado pensando siempre con la cabeza, por el bien del negocio y no del orgullo y el ego personal. Si no lo consigo, pues será un fracaso, pero más fracasado me habría sentido de no intentarlo. Y volveré a empezar aún con ahorros y durmiendo muy tranquilo de no deberle un duro a nadie.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (27 Ene 2013)

*EL OFICIO DE TOCAR SUELO*
El oficio de tocar suelo






*
La excepcional historia de un delineante industrial, experto en artes gráficas y posicionamiento web que lleva meses trabajando como limpiabotas y hace "regalos" digitales a países y ciudades.*

Hay quien se manifiesta indignado delante de las puertas de los partidos políticos, quien murmura maldiciones en la cola del paro y quien directamente se hunde ante el drama de no encontrar trabajo mientras se le acumulan los lunes al sol. También hay quien se rebela a su manera, y posiblemente no haya ninguna rebeldía más chocante que la de Javier Castaño, un asturiano delineante industrial, experto en artes gráficas, posicionamiento y marketing web, pero que desde hace casi un año trabaja como limpiabotas. "No había cola para serlo", responde con naturalidad mientras espera que un nuevo cliente se pare en la malagueña calle Larios a que le lustre los zapatos por 3 euros, un proceso que este hombre de 48 años acomete como si se tratara de restaurar un cuadro.

Porque Javier no es un limpiabotas convencional ni su historia, pese a la tentación de hacerlo, es fácil de etiquetar. Sí, se trata de un extraordinario relato que podría simbolizar la crisis y la caída española, por mucho que ejerza su nuevo oficio con el orgullo y amor propio de un orfebre y le duelan las "caricaturas". Como la que presentó de su caso un periódico de Múnich. "España vuelve a darle patadas a la lata", señalaba un reportaje que insinuaba que el progreso español era un espejismo y que ahora volvíamos a estar donde nos corresponde. El cansino "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades" que Javier transforma en "nos están explotando por encima de nuestras posibilidades". Se lo tradujo su pareja, alemana, y todavía le brillan los ojos al recordarlo: "Se columpiaron mucho".

*Pero, aunque haya salido ya en televisiones, periódicos y webs extranjeras, no es tan fácil simplificar la historia de Javier.* Porque si algo le sobra a este peculiar emprendedor, que se ha tenido que reinventar tantas veces, no es sólo una desbordante dignidad, sino su capacidad para sorprender. Este "limpia", como él se denomina, lo mismo te habla de la economía del bien común de Christian Felber, a quien estuvo escuchando hace poco, que del conflicto por las placas solares entre Alemania y China, de la decadencia industrial europea o de la burbuja política española. Y también tiene su particular visión sobre los desahucios: "En lugar de manifestarnos, deberíamos hacer como los amish, construir una casa en una mañana para esas familias".

*En sus ratos libres -quizás ésa sea la mayor de sus muchas sorpresas- y smartphone en mano, Javier vuelve a ser el consultor SEO* (optimización de motores de búsqueda en internet) de antes, el mismo tipo curioso y activo que tuvo cuenta en Facebook y Twitter antes que nadie que usted conozca. *Si Zuckerberg abrió su red social al público en septiembre de 2006, en octubre Javier ya tenía su cuenta*. Como en Twitter en 2007. Cuando prácticamente nadie en España sabía qué era un tuit ni existía esa cosa llamada community manager, nuestro limpiabotas ya dominaba el asunto. Y de qué forma. Al analizar la red de microblogging e intuir su futuro uso, registró a su nombre ciudades, regiones y países que vio libres. En una red que ha superado los 500 millones de usuarios y sigue creciendo exponencialmente, mucha gente pagaría un dineral por usar las marcas que Javier tiene. Pero pocas cosas le dan mayor satisfacción que devolverlas a sus "legítimos dueños".

*La lista de Javier, como casi todo en él, resulta increíble pero es cierta. Andalucía, Málaga, Madrid, Canadá, Japan, Roma, Río de Janeiro, Asturias… Todas a su nombre.* Ya consiguió, con distintos resultados, ceder algunas. El alcalde de Málaga lo recibió en su despacho para darle las gracias en nombre de la ciudad, y el Ayuntamiento de Madrid también usa de forma activa su twitter oficial gracias al regalo de Castaño. Con Andalucía no tuvo tanta suerte, y tras dar la cuenta hace algo más de un año a la Junta, desde el Gobierno andaluz no parecen tener muy claro qué hacer con una herramienta tan potente: no han escrito ni un solo tuit y nadie se ha molestado siquiera en poner una foto, tan solo la web de la institución. "Es un desperdicio espectacular de un recurso muy potente, como es la marca de Andalucía en el mundo, porque eso es Twitter. Si hace falta, este limpiabotas le da una masterclass de una hora al community manager de la Junta", cuenta algo molesto.

*Tras haber logrado ceder la cuenta a Canadá, ahora intenta hacer lo propio con la de Río de Janeiro y Roma*. Sólo hay que buscar en Twitter los nombres de ambas ciudades y ver que referencian a @xabel, Javier en bable. "Si todos los comerciantes de Málaga se propusieran hacer un pequeño regalo a todos los japoneses, no podrían. Pero el limpia, lo sepan o no los japoneses o los canadienses, sí lo ha hecho. Ésa es mi riqueza y potencial", explica con orgullo. "¿Puedo darme un golpe en el pecho y decir que un limpiabotas de Málaga se la ha colado a todos los canadienses, a sus ingenieros, arquitectos e informáticos, a todos los parques tecnológicos de Canadá? ¿Puedo hacerlo y decirles, ahí tenéis un regalito de Javi, vuestra cuenta oficial en Twitter? Pues sí", destaca antes de empezar a limpiar los zapatos, sentado casi a ras del suelo, a un turista.

*Javier, de Mieres, corazón de la cuenca minera asturiana, ha luchado siempre contra su mala suerte.* Fue interino tres años pero amortizaron su plaza. Trabajó como delineante, calculando estructuras de hierro y hormigón, haciendo centros comerciales, urbanizaciones, carreteras, saneamientos. Pero llegó una de las crisis argentinas y muchos arquitectos jóvenes de aquel país, como los españoles ahora, se vieron obligados a emigrar. "Yo había estudiado en tablero, ellos autocad. Ellos dominaban el inglés, yo apenas. Tenían 25 años, sabían más que tú y estaban dispuestos a cobrar menos, así que me tuve que buscar otra opción si quería defender mi sueldo". Entonces aprendió artes gráficas y se gastó 12 millones de pesetas en una máquina off-set. Imprimió revistas, carteles, folletos, e incluso acabó como dueño de un periódico local tras un impago. Pero otra vez un problema global lo obligó a empezar de nuevo. "Agfa decidió pegarle el machetazo a Kodak, y comenzó a alquilar sus filmadoras a bajísimo precio con tal de que compraras su papel. Me sacaron del mercado, yo me había gastado un dineral en una máquina que tenía que amortizar". Javier habla de la curva de negro, de cuatricomías, fotolitos, planchas y maquetas y recuerda lo que aprendió de los técnicos de El Sol de España tras el cierre de la histórica cabecera malagueña. Ya en Málaga, adonde llegó por las tunas -aunque ésa sí que es otra historia-, volvió a trabajar de delineante hasta que se vio otra vez contra la espada y la pared, y entonces se especializó en internet. Pero esta vez no fue Agfa, sino Google quien lo fastidió. El gigante del Silicon Valley cambió su algoritmo de búsqueda e introdujo el Panda. "Eso nos inutilizó a los SEO y yo salí volando", recuerda.
*
Así que acorralado, sin empleo, tras cotizar unos veinte años como autónomo* -"descubres que para vivir como autónomo tienes que renunciar a todos tus derechos"-, recuperó una vieja pasión infantil: ser limpiabotas. "Es lo que quería ser de niño. Lógicamente luego me llegó el sentido común, pero el recuerdo de mi infancia es tener el cajón de limpiabotas que me regaló mi tío y limpiar los zapatos a todo aquel que llegaba a casa. Me daban 5 pesetas".
*
Javier investigó por internet los últimos métodos para limpiar zapatos, habló con zapateros, con los fabricantes y vendedores de los productos*, entrenó con sus zapatos y los de sus amigos. "Lo probé todo, lo comparé todo y lo desobedecí todo", explica sobre cómo ha logrado sacar más partido a muchos de los productos que lleva en su caja. También diseñó su uniforme para darle un toque retro, y se encabezonó con que sus pantalones debían ser claros. "Para alguien que trabaja con betún es todo un reto y un mensaje al cliente", como seguro que lo son también sus relucientes castellanos.

*"Intento dignificar un poco este trabajo, evolucionarlo, sacarle el máximo a cada zapato, aunque se tenga ese concepto de piltrafilla, de que si no vales para nada te haces limpiabotas*", explica en su puesto fijo del Café Central, que el dueño, Rafael Prado, le cedió, tras enfrentarse sin éxito contra la burocracia e intentar que le dieran permiso para su actividad en la calle o en el Puerto. "Me pedían seguro de responsabilidad civil, un canon, semanas de papeleo…", lamenta. Con blog (limpiabotas.es) y cuenta profesional en Twitter @limpiabotas_es, ya le han llegado clientes a través de Google, su viejo rival.

*A Javier Castaño, que hasta hace poco vivía "de acogida", primero en casa de un amigo y luego en un trastero, pero que ahora se puede pagar una habitación en el centro* y lleva ocho meses "comiendo de esto", le ha pasado casi de todo en estos meses de "experiencia humana alucinante". Un árabe intentó darle dinero para que no le limpiara los zapatos a un joven -"consideraba que era indigno que alguien mayor se inclinara ante alguien más joven, pero lo indigno era que yo cobrase por no trabajar porque a él le parecía"-, algún turista ha intentado regatearle los 3 euros de su servicio, y entonces lo ha hecho gratis -"para que se vaya con mala conciencia"-, y hace poco le robaron su smartphone mientras hablaba con un cliente sobre redes sociales. No hay nadie que quede insatisfecho de su trabajo. Tampoco hay nadie que no salga sorprendido, pensativo, tras hablar con él. Quiera o no, este limpiabotas es todo un símbolo.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (27 Ene 2013)

chaber dijo:


> Yo todo lo he gastado pensando siempre con la cabeza, por el bien del negocio y no del orgullo y el ego personal. Si no lo consigo, pues será un fracaso, pero más fracasado me habría sentido de no intentarlo. Y volveré a empezar aún con ahorros y durmiendo muy tranquilo de no deberle un duro a nadie.



¿No será Ud. extraterrestre?

No habré visto casos de triunfadoreh, que tenían como piedra angular del negocio "cuanto más empufado mejor".


----------



## castulo (28 Ene 2013)

Yo monte una pequeña empresa para hacer produccion y contratacion de eventos , fiestas de pueblo y cosas de ese tipo.

En el 2006 ya pagaba 36 nominas a musicos , tecnicos , conductores , montadores etc ; todo el mundo asegurado y bien de papeles de todo tipo

En el 2007 empezo la debacle y empece a reducir personal y gastos por todos lados hasta llegar al dia de hoy que llevo 15 meses inscrito en el inem y sin derecho a nada ( aunque ya soy parado de larga duracion y parece que podre solicitar el plan prepara en febrero , ya veremos...)

El gran error: en un sector donde el 80 o 90 % de la gente que trabaja no cotiza a la seguridad social y no ha visto una nomina o firmado un contrato en su vida querer hacerlo todo como marca la ley es el camino mas corto hacia la ruina 

Mas errores: en el mundo del espectaculo con suerte cobras el IVA en un 15 o 20 % de las veces que trabajas , con lo que el descuadre entre gastos e ingresos me hacia tener inspeccion de hacienda todos los años practicamente, y encima el poco Iva que facturas lo tienes que adelantar y esperar a ver si el alcalde o concejal de turno te quiere pagar al año siguiente o tienes que esperar 2 o 3 años para cobrar

Para tratar de reducir gastos intentas vender tu producto directamente y te encuentras cometiendo otro gran error , el pueblo que te contrata prefiere pagar 12000 € al representante de toda la vida antes que pagarte 6000 a ti directamente , aqui entra el factor CORRUPCION del que tanto se habla ultimamente y que llega hasta el rincon mas pequeño del pais 


Por medio queda una etapa donde compaginaba mi negocio ruinoso con trabajos de free-lance para terceros en grandes producciones de eventos , festivales como el FIB , Viña-rock, visita del papa , algun bolo con el campechano inaugurando las fallas,campañas politicas en elecciones , un par de años haciendo la liga de futbol y baloncesto etc etc ; y donde habia practicamente la misma mierda que en los pueblecitos , o sea gente sin dar de alta en la seguridad social y trabajando sin papeles; en definitiva mucho en "B", como yo era autonomo el tema no iba conmigo y me dedique a ganar dinero y a meterlo en mi ruinoso negocio para mantenerlo a flote. Llega la quiebra de las tv y sus subcontratas y me dejan enganchado un buen pellizco y al final me tengo que dar de baja en autonomos y pasar al inem 

Mi gran error fue tratar de ser honesto y honrado en un mundo lleno de corrupcion donde por muy bueno que seas siempre hay un enchufado o arrimado al poder que se lleva los contratos para su bolsillo y donde la profesionalidad y el buen hacer no se valoran , luego vienen los Madrid arena y la gente se escandaliza , si supieran la cantidad de veces que se roza la tragedia mucha gente no iria a esos eventos.

y colorin colorado mi historia hasta aqui ha llegado pero mi ruina aun no ha terminado


----------



## dodaltel (28 Ene 2013)

castulo dijo:


> Yo monte una pequeña empresa para hacer produccion y contratacion de eventos , fiestas de pueblo y cosas de ese tipo.
> 
> En el 2006 ya pagaba 36 nominas a musicos , tecnicos , conductores , montadores etc ; todo el mundo asegurado y bien de papeles de todo tipo
> 
> ...



Lo de que nadie tenga papeles y todo en B, está bien hasta que no te pille hacienda o asta que alguien tiene un accidente laboral y se pone en manos de abogados. A la larga es mejor estar cubierto legalmente siendo legal, que ir en plan pirata, que yo ya se de alguno que a tenido un follón medio serio y a perdido hasta la camisa. Vale que en tiempos de crisis, el negocio que vd comenta sea ruinoso, pero es mejor plegar velas y buscarse la vida en otra cosa, que andar metidos en líos judiciales.


----------



## Ákrata (28 Ene 2013)

Yo era arquitecto. ¿Sigo? Cuando la cosa se puso rara y no entraban más trabajos nuevos me deshice de las obras que quedaban para montarme otra cosa sin distracciones (academia). Esto requirió algo de sangre fría pero ahora me alegro, claro.

Lo que aprendí es que si cabalgas sobre una burbuja acabas en el suelo y sin dientes. Y yo no hacía apenas vivienda, pero dio igual. En cuanto empezó a escasear el curro la competencia lógicamente aumentó; y la gente dejó de invertir en locales, reformas y naves, que es lo que yo hacía, por la crisis.

Creo que es importante salirse a tiempo cuando la cosa no tira. Pero claro, esto es difícil si te has endeudado. También aprendí que el que mucho abarca poco aprieta. Y que un afán excesivo de satisfacer al cliente no es bueno. Y que no merece la pena tirar precios. Y que endeudarse es algo muy peligroso. Todo muy obvio, pero luego hay que estar ahí.


----------



## todovabien (28 Ene 2013)

Tema a favoritos directamente. Y me quedo aquí a aprender en cabeza ajena.


----------



## cdecompartir (29 Ene 2013)

Por 2004-2005 contacte con varios fabricantes chinos de gadgets tipo MP3/MP4, telefonos, llaveros con pantalla LCD, etc.
Tenia trabajo fijo y era solo algo como probar como es esto de ser empresario por mi cuenta en mi tiempo libre. :ouch:
A los que me parecieron mas fiables les hice un pedido prueba de 50 unidades de unos MP4...Creo recordar que salían a unos 30 dolares. El plan era venderlas primero por Ebay y luego con el tiempo si la cosa salia bien montar una web, etc, etc.

La verdad es que la cosa empezó bien- se vendían a 60-80 Euros. Las 50 se vendieron en 1 mes si no recuerdo mal.
En plena euforia hice un pedido nuevo a los chinos. Esta vez también de teléfonos móviles, justo habían sacado la replica del primer Iphone.

Sin embargo esta vez el paquete lo retenieron en aduanas y pidieron todo tipo de permisos, tasas y demás. Los chinos se vio que por no tener no tenían ni permiso de exportar a la unión europea. Dejaron de contestar a los mensajes y alli quedo la cosa. 
No pude liberar el paquete y lo confiscaron.

La inversión era de unos 2.000 Euros y esta perdida quedo mas o menos suavizada por las ganancias anteriores.

Las conclusiones que saque de esto son:
1) Antes de nada planear bien cada paso y documentarse bien sobre cada detalle que puede afectar su negocio.
2) Dedicarle el máximo tiempo a su nuevo negocio- yo teniendo trabajo solo podía dedicarle un par de horas al día que era muy lejos de ser suficiente.
3) Nunca entrar en euforia si las cosas empiezan a funcionar bien. Tener la mente fría es algo clave.
4) intentar no poner todo lo que tienes en el mismo saco. Es decir tener un plan B siempre. Yo tenia mi trabajo que en este caso funciono como un colchón.


----------



## Enterao (29 Ene 2013)

claro te confiscaron los iphones falsos ....pero eso lo sabe casi cualquiera ....te la jugaste y la cagaste ...

pero eso ya no son negocios eso ya es contrabando no nos equivoquemos,,

pero se podria haber previsto y haberlo hecho de otra manera..


----------



## dodaltel (29 Ene 2013)

Pues nada, hice caso al forero que me recomendó


----------



## damnit (29 Ene 2013)

interesante hilo, por aquí me quedo


----------



## fuckencia (29 Ene 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Lo hacen desde luego, y duro que pillan duro que gastan. Van pidiendo prestado, de embargo en embargo, llaman a cofidis, le piden al amigo, al familiar, a todo el que pillan se lo llevan por delante y nunca tienen suficiente.
> 
> Claro los familiares más directos al principio lo apoyan e incluso acaban escaldados de por vida, con deudas que en la vida podrán pagar. La típica historia de que siempre están pendiente de cobrar una cosa, de que han pensado algo que ya verás, .....:bla:



yo es que esto no lo entiendo...digo que no entiendo porqué lo hacen.
Si llega un momeno en el que ya perdiste lo invertido y algo más..por qué siguen generando pufos ?
es por un anhelo de que sólo necesitan un empujoncito más ?
por cierto carácter ludópata ,que creen que el siguiente mes les caerá el premio gordo?
porque les importa una mierda arruinar a su familia ?

echan números reales del negocio ?
porque algunos si echaran números y aunque el negocio les fuera bien según las perspectivas iniciales,tardarían una vida en recuperar lo invertido (propio y ajeno),y no sacarían beneficios,sólo les daría para ir tirando.

¿qué se les pasa por la cabeza ?


----------



## CASA (29 Ene 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> En el caso del joven que se mete a montar una pizzería en una zona mega guay, pagando un pastón de alquiler, es otro tipo de perfil, más cercano a una personalidad narcisista, que monta un negocio, más para alimentar su ego, que como un medio de subsistencia. En este tipo de casos, la ostia también suele estar asegurada por falta de un mínimo de previsión, ya que los mecanismos mentales de la gente que está fuera de la realidad por su inmadurez o por su narcisismo, se niegan a admitir la realidad de forma objetiva y como muy probablemente tanto en un caso, como en el otro, estos individuos lo han tenido demasiado fácil en la vida, pues tienen la tendencia de hacer las cosas más por el impulso, que por el intelecto y claro, después pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> Yo creo que hay una edad máxima para meterse en tinglados, que requieren un reciclaje profesional muy profundo. El señor de 55 años, lo que tendría que haber hecho es buscarse un amigo empresario, pedirle que le contratase con una nómina medio alta, cotizar y aguantar así 9 o 10 años más hasta llegar a la edad de jubilación. Por supuesto, ni que decir tiene, que el dinero que supuestamente le paga el empresario es ficticio y el que paga, para que le hagan el favor, es el propio interesado en cotizar unos años, hasta que le llegue la jubilación, vamos un fraude, pero es que con determinadas edades hay que procurar, buscarse el hueco, más que ponerse a intentar cambiar las cosas.
> 
> El chaval, pues nada, lo que tenía que haber hecho es hacer un cálculo de costes realista. Vale que uno monte una pizzería y que por lo que sea tenga que cerrar, pero montar una pizzería pagando un mega alquiler, sobre todo sin tener experiencia y para arreglar el desastre endeudarse más aun, no me parece muy razonable que digamos.



Este es el exactamente el caso más cercano que conozco de fracaso de negocio. Por supuesto un restaurante (en este país no hay otra posibilidad, aparentemente) El problema es que además el tema del narcisimo e infantilismo era compartido por varios miembros de la familia. Tuvieron que montar un pedazo de restaurante para resarcirse delante de los conocidos de la verguenza de haberse quedado en paro, y cuya reforma se llevó por delante la indemnización del paro de varios miembros de la familia y además pidieron prestamos. 

Para mí la solución ideal para el miembro mayor de la familia hubiera sido la que comentas, además tienen conocidos que le hubiesen ayudado, pero el ego les impedia planificar con claridad.


----------



## fuckencia (29 Ene 2013)

ah...y sobre el tema.

Yo los que he visto cagarla han sido fundamentalmente tres tipos

1- negocio/tienda de toda la vida que no ha evolucionado nada y que no ha sabido adaptarse a los nuevos gustos y hábitos de consumo.
Tuvieron en su día un renombre por lo novedoso y lo moderno,pero se quedaron ahí,repitiendo lustro tras lustro la misma fórmula que un día les dió pasta.
Luego ,cuando cierran ,lo achacan a la crisis,nninguno entona el mea culpa.

en estos negocios es muy típico que el trabajador sea el empresario.,Y que toda la familia forme parte del negocio,de forma moral,pero no real.(esposas,hijos ,sobrinos que van a echar una mano ,pero no tiene ni p.i del tema ,pero se sienten propietarios) 
Resultado :muchos "jefes" y pocos trabajadores.
Estos especímenes no cierran a tiempo y generan pérdidas por esos jefes que no saben que no se puede coger ni un un leuro de la caja para un café,porque las cuentas no salen
2-negocio/tienda de gente muy emprendedora y con muchas ganas ,pero sin experiencia ni capitaal propio,con lo que los créditos o los alquileres o no disponer de u fondo de maniobra les sepultan vivos en poco tiempo.
Estos al menos ,cierran a tiempo.
Y reconocen sus errores.
3-hijosdepapá o señorasdé ,que le montan un negocio,y no tiene ni idea ni la quieren tener.Lo hacen por hacer algo distinto,o estar entretenidos.Suelen coger franquicias (pijas claro).Contratan gente ,pero ellos sólo pasan de vez en cuando a contar los petrodólares de recaudación.

Como no les interesa el negocio,no se preocupan de hacerlo funcionar,y en dos días lo cierran,con mucho género en el almacén ( porque no saben pedir,lógico si no estás en tu negocio); con pérdidas en inversión de mobiliario millonarias (todo de diseño y de firma )
Tardan en cerrar ,porque ni siquiera saben que están palmando pasta.
Lo hacen cuando el paganini del maromez les da el alto ,santo y seña.
La culpa es de la crisis,los empleados que les roban,o de la vecina del quinto que les echó un mal de ojo.
Y se lo creen
Y prometen perpetrar más negocios ,para regocijo de los proveedores locales.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (31 Ene 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> yo es que esto no lo entiendo...digo que no entiendo porqué lo hacen.
> Si llega un momeno en el que ya perdiste lo invertido y algo más..por qué siguen generando pufos ?
> es por un anhelo de que sólo necesitan un empujoncito más ?
> por cierto carácter ludópata ,que creen que el siguiente mes les caerá el premio gordo?
> ...



Por cazurrismo, ego y falta de autocrítica.

"¿Pero como no va a funcionar? ¡Sí es mi idea!" (aunque sea un chicle de sabor a puerro). Este es el mantra institucionalizado por el emprendedor medio ante el primer atisbo de duda por parte de un tercero.

Cuando hablas de la gente te llaman agorero por hacerles ver los posibles fallos de su planteamiento. Lo peor es cuando encima es gente mayor, que además te vienen con lo de "que poco sabes de la vida", en base a haber pegado un pelotazo con anterioridad gracias a un cúmulo de casualidades (el clásico "hay que meterse" de la vivienda, por ejemplo).


----------



## Enterao (31 Ene 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Pues nada, hice caso al forero que me recomendó Zazzle | Camisetas personalizadas, Regalos personalizados, Pósters, Ilustraciones y... mucho más y acabo de subir un diseño, a ver si lo aceptan y lo ponen en su tienda.
> 
> Voy a publicar en Zazzle, por que llega a más gente y la web tiene bastante tirón en USA, donde se suele comprar más por Internet, que en Europa y es un mercado bastante mayor. Bueno, o eso creo.
> 
> ...






a mi no me gustan ....no me parecen originales ... hay que currarselo mas..


----------



## dodaltel (31 Ene 2013)

Abierta nueva tienda


----------



## Ruso (31 Ene 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> ah...y sobre el tema.
> 
> Yo los que he visto cagarla han sido fundamentalmente tres tipos
> 
> ...



Añadiría otro tipo, gente que heredó el negocio, han vivido bien y quieren todo lo que consiguió su padre o su tío, pero lo quieren ya, no piensan ni por un segundo, que ese chalet le costó 30 años hacérselo, que el BMW se lo compró cuando llevaba 20 años con el negocio y que el anterior dueño nunca viajó a destinos exóticos en hoteles de 5 estrellas.

Empieza a pillar fondos de la empresa para mantener su tren de vida, y/o culpa a los trabajadores que nunca producen lo suficiente, ganan demasiado según el y nunca se pone a mancharse las manos como hicieron los anteriores dueños, que se pasaban horas en la empresa.

Resultado, malos rollos, empresa que se hunde.


----------



## KinderWeno (31 Ene 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Abierta nueva tienda en zazzle.
> 
> yomismo: Home: Zazzle.es Tienda
> 
> Que os parece???



Personalmente no me terminan de gustar, la que en mi opinión está mejor es la de electronic War, y las que son del tipo la de survivalism... ¿queda el recuadro negro?, no sé si me explico, el recuadro del dibujo en negro más fuerte que la camiseta, no sé, no queda muy bien. Es mi opinión eh?

Saludos


----------



## KinderWeno (31 Ene 2013)

Ruso dijo:


> Añadiría otro tipo, gente que heredó el negocio, han vivido bien y quieren todo lo que consiguió su padre o su tío, pero lo quieren ya, no piensan ni por un segundo, que ese chalet le costó 30 años hacérselo, que el BMW se lo compró cuando llevaba 20 años con el negocio y que el anterior dueño nunca viajó a destinos exóticos en hoteles de 5 estrellas.
> 
> Empieza a pillar fondos de la empresa para mantener su tren de vida, y/o culpa a los trabajadores que nunca producen lo suficiente, ganan demasiado según el y nunca se pone a mancharse las manos como hicieron los anteriores dueños, que se pasaban horas en la empresa.
> 
> Resultado, malos rollos, empresa que se hunde.



Es la típica situación en la que el abuelo levantó la empresa, el padre la mantuvo y el hijo la dilapida.


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Ene 2013)

Mucha gente fracasa porque se toma el fracaso como una alternativa mas... Otros no se dan cuenta de lo agresivo y competitivo que es esto.

No hay que creerse mejor que los demás, hay que ser mejor que los demás o hacer algo mejor o de forma diferente a como lo hacen los demás.


----------



## Enterao (31 Ene 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Mucha gente fracasa porque se toma el fracaso como una alternativa mas... Otros no se dan cuenta de lo agresivo y competitivo que es esto.
> 
> No hay que creerse mejor que los demás, hay que ser mejor que los demás o hacer algo mejor o de forma diferente a como lo hacen los demás.



los fracasos que he visto han sido por lanzarse por hacer algo , impulsados por familiares ...mejor se podian haber estao quietos..

es muy distinto hacer las cosas bajo presion que no necesitandolo ...


----------



## dodaltel (31 Ene 2013)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Personalmente no me terminan de gustar, la que en mi opinión está mejor es la de electronic War, y las que son del tipo la de survivalism... ¿queda el recuadro negro?, no sé si me explico, el recuadro del dibujo en negro más fuerte que la camiseta, no sé, no queda muy bien. Es mi opinión eh?
> 
> Saludos



Ok, gracias por la crítica constructiva.

Con respecto al recuadro negro, efectivamente la imagen es un recuadro negro sobre la tela y dentro de dicho recuadro está la imagen en blanco o tonalizades de gris. La idea es que se imprima sobre una camiseta negra, aunque también podría imprimirse sobre otros colores, pero entonces se nota el recuadro. El problema del recuadro es un tema un poco difícil de solucionar en fotos que llevan varios tonos de grises y blanco, así que por el momento no puedo hacer nada, ya que el tiempo de diseño se dispararía y no creo que me compense dedicarle excesivo tiempo a algo que no se si va a funcionar o no. 

Cuando las imágenes son vectoriales, no hay problema con lo de que la imagen esté dentro de un recuadro, el problema son las fotos, que tengo que digamos enmarcarlas, para no tirarme horas recortando y ajustando. Por eso los dibujos que solo son texto o figuras geométricas hechas vectorialmente no tienen recuadro de fondo.

Las tres imágenes de camisetas que he subido, son vectoriales y no están enmarcadas en un recuadro, es decir que si elijes una camiseta verde, azul o del color que quieras, verás la imagen y de fondo el color de la camiseta.


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Ene 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> los fracasos que he visto han sido por lanzarse por hacer algo , impulsados por familiares ...mejor se podian haber estao quietos..
> 
> es muy distinto hacer las cosas bajo presion que no necesitandolo ...



Suele ser por alguno de los siguientes motivos:

-Falta de planificacion::
-Ejecucion incorrecta::
-Falta de sentido común::

Alguien que no esta convencido al 100% de lo que hace tiene bastantes papeletas para el ostión.


----------



## serafine7 (1 Feb 2013)

Manda cojones q el hilo mas visitado y comentado del subforo de emprendedores sea sobre negocios fracasados...


----------



## tica (1 Feb 2013)

john galt 007 dijo:


> alguien que no esta convencido al 100% de lo que hace tiene bastantes papeletas para el ostión.



amen al 100%


----------



## Meñakoz (2 Feb 2013)

Hace año y medio fracasó nuestra tienda de artículos de regalos, después de 25 años de actividad. Los últimos tres años fueron de decadencia progresiva. Actualmente la tenemos alquilada al negocio de al lado.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (4 Feb 2013)

Cuénta la martin gala del casino?


----------



## John Galt 007 (5 Feb 2013)

No me pises lo fregao dijo:


> Os cuento yo las mias ::
> 
> Hace 8 años, acompañando a mi madre para que se comprara un vestido para un bodorrio me di cuenta que todo lo que subiera de la talla 42 lo ponían en la sección mas maruja y el estilo era mas marujo. Le di vueltas al tema y vi que no había cosas chulas para chicas de talla grande y lo que había era con precios desorbitados, con lo que abrí una tienda online de vestidos de fiesta para gordas  trayéndome el producto desde EEUU, el cambio de dolar a euro compensaba y allí las tallas grandes son mas habituales. Me costaba 75-100€ cada vestido que yo en tiendas aqui veia a 500-700, yo lo ponía a 150-200€, el unico riesgo era cuando me lo devolvían, me lo tenía que quedar hasta que se vendiera porque me salía muy caro enviarlo de vuelta. Vendí como churros.
> Peeero duró poco, una clienta indagó y encontró a "mi proveedor" e hizo ella lo mismo, pero bajando el precio y en ebay, que ni pagas hosting ni dominio ni ná, lo bajé yo, y ella empezó a traerse vestidos de China, mismo modelo pero peor calidad que le costaba a 15-20€ (imaginaos la tralla que era) y los puso a precios bajisimos. Ahí empecé yo a tener pocas ventas y me aburrí, saliamos ambas en el mismo buscador y al final la gente cogía su tralla china porque "total es para un dia". Cerré. No fue un fracaso muy grande porque me saqué dinerete, pero duró la cosa como 3-4 meses ::.
> ...



Gracias por compartir tu historia. Tienes mas experiencia que bastantes empresarios y que la mayoría de jefes.

Caer y levantarse es un logro. Algún día tendrás un éxito muy grande.


----------



## tica (6 Feb 2013)

Yo estoy igual. 

Desde el 2004 con un negocio online que está ya en paliativos. Siento no dar datos, pero es que resulta que al final somos cuatro gatos. 
Se ha ido a la mierda por muchos motivos, además de la crisis, cambios en el mercado, en trabajo con proveedores, incrementos de CPC a precios inasumibles, posicionamiento complicadisimo, sector con muchisima competencia y con empresas muy grandes y con muchos más recursos que yo, etc etc

Viendolas venir, a finales del 2011 monté otro negocio online que me está costando mucho arrancar. No tiene nada que ver con el anterior. Esto ha sido renovarse o morir. Y de momento está renovado renovadisimo, otra cosa será no morir por el camino. 
Me esta costando sangre sudor y lagrimas, sobre todo meses en lo que han venido mal dadas por problemas varios. 
He pasado un mes de Enero de puta pena llorando por las noches en mi casa y acordandome de mi amiga que tiene un mes entero de vacaciones, y cuando se va a su casa despues de su jornada laboral, pues se va. Termina, desconecta. Se acabó. 
Si su centro de trabajo se inunda, se quema, o le cierran la calle por obras, o hay un apagon y no pueden trabajar en tres días, pues a ella se la pela. Va a cobrar igual. Y si cierran tendrá paro. 

Si también fracaso con este proyecto, creo que no intentaré nada más. Aunque eso dije con el primero y me lié en un segundo.

En fin. De masocas como yo está el mundo lleno.


----------



## sabueXo (6 Feb 2013)

Masoca es estar hasta los 67 años levantándote a las 7 de la mañana y volviendo a casa a las 7 de la tarde haciendo lo mismo día tras día y generando dinero en un negocio que nunca será tuyo sin poder controlar tu vida como te de la gana. 

Aparte de tener que bajar la cabeza cuando tu jefe te humille porque tienes que dar de comer a tus hijos.

En mi firma lo dejo bien clarito, y la canción, brutal (con el estilo que me gusta además!), habla de eso precisamente.

Yo empiezo este mes online.

Ánimo tío, si te lo puedes permitir, sigue intentándolo hasta dar en el clavo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Feb 2013)

Creo que el ser humano debe hacer algo que tenga sentido. Como antiguamente, cuando el ser humano cazaba o recolectaba frutos para vivir. Comprar algo a un proveedor y venderlo a un cliente, quedandote la diferencia tiene sentido. Al igual que fabricar algo y luego venderlo.

Solo tu pones los limites de hasta donde llegar. Según tu habilidad y tu ambición. No tienes que aguantar a nadie, adaptarte a las exigencias de nadie y el orden lo pones tu. Si tienes éxito, tendrás gente trabajando para ti.

Creo que desarrollar un proyecto empresarial es una de las experiencias mas completas. Pone a prueba todas tus habilidades y conocimientos.

Lo que no tiene sentido es trabajar largas horas en tareas insignificantes e irrelevantes, todo el dia detras de un odenador, llegar a casa agotado sin ganas de hacer nada y al día siguiente volver a empezar. En muchas empresas da igual lo ambicioso que seas, los idiomas que conozcas lo mucho que quieras progresar... Seguiras cobrando una mierda y como mucho te comerás todos los marrones.

Yo a estas alturas seria incapaz de trabajar por cuenta ajena y adaptarme a la agenda de otra persona... así que mas me vale tener éxito. 

El mejor consejo que puedo darte -no soy nadie para dar consejos- es think big... Siempre piensa a lo grande, piensa en como sacar el máximo rendimiento a tus ideas y tu esfuerzo. Si haces algo a pequeña escala, intenta hacerlo a lo grande. Y ya que tienes que hacer algo, hazlo bien.


----------



## sabueXo (6 Feb 2013)

No soy del mismo planteamiento que tú en cuanto pensar a lo grande.

Estoy creando mi primer proyecto y ayudando a mi hermano con el suyo (él si va a lo grande, le gusta). Si funciona lo mío, ya tengo pensado lo siguiente que voy a hacer para diversificar y si uno va mal, poder vivir del otro.

Lo que busco es crear 2 o 3 negocios distintos y pequeños que me permitan vivir sin lujazos, si uno va mal tengo los otros. Ganar más que la media para vivir holgadamente, pero sin lujos.

Al ser pequeños (o eso quiero, pequeños, pero montados como dios manda y ofreciendo profesionalidad) gano menos dinero, pero a cambio tengo TIEMPO, tiempo para mis aficiones, para mí, no para el negocio, dormir a pierna suelta a las noches. Estoy aprendiendo con la batería, tengo mi grupillo y me encantaría dar conciertos, eso me haría feliz, no el dinero.


----------



## brotes_verdes (6 Feb 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Creo que el ser humano debe hacer algo que tenga sentido. Como antiguamente, cuando el ser humano cazaba o recolectaba frutos para vivir. Comprar algo a un proveedor y venderlo a un cliente, quedandote la diferencia tiene sentido. Al igual que fabricar algo y luego venderlo.
> 
> Solo tu pones los limites de hasta donde llegar. Según tu habilidad y tu ambición. No tienes que aguantar a nadie, adaptarte a las exigencias de nadie y el orden lo pones tu. *Si tienes éxito, tendrás gente trabajando para ti.*



Tampoco el tener gente trabajando para ti es necesariamente algo bueno. yo llegue a tener a 10 personas contratadas y era un autentico agobio. Ahora que no tengo a nadie en este nuevo proyecto empresarial en el que estoy estoy mucho mas feliz. 

Cuando necesito a alguien lo contrato en elance o en fiverr y listo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (6 Feb 2013)

No me pises lo fregao dijo:


> No se, para mi, empezar un negocio partiendo sin deudas y que me cubra las necesidades básicas, y crecer lo justo para que no supere el límite donde ya vas atacao :: es llegar al éxito, no se si social, personal si es.



Cada uno tiene su definición de éxito.

Por cierto, por que no hay un hilo de éxitos empresariales? Parece que esta mejor visto presumir de los fracasos que de los éxitos. ::

Para mi, ganarte la vida por ti mismo, trabajando para ti, teniendo ventas, dando trabajo a otros -directa o indirectamente- ya es un éxito considerable. Aunque solo haya durado varios meses.


----------



## serafine7 (7 Feb 2013)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Cada uno tiene su definición de éxito.
> 
> Por cierto, por que no hay un hilo de éxitos empresariales? Parece que esta mejor visto presumir de los fracasos que de los éxitos. ::
> 
> Para mi, ganarte la vida por ti mismo, trabajando para ti, teniendo ventas, dando trabajo a otros -directa o indirectamente- ya es un éxito considerable. Aunque solo haya durado varios meses.



Pienso lo mismo, es interesante leer sobre negocios fracasados porque te pone un poco los pies en la tierra (por verlo de forma productiva) peero me parece que mucha gente entra aqui a leer para alegrarse de no haber intentado nada, si total, hubiera acabado fracasando... 

Es el morbo, igual que las noticias negativas son las que captan más la atención de todo el mundo...

Por eso me ha impactado tanto que este sea uno de los hilos más leidos, debería de haber otro sobre negocios con éxito, para que todos podamos aprender, sería genial leer a los que lo han conseguido. Aunque parece que esos sólo lo cuentan en libros que ponen a la venta xD


----------



## HemilianoVotines (7 Feb 2013)

Yo fracasar no, porque antes de emprender ya he fracasado en mi cabeza, crepo que soy demasiado conservador y me asusta mucho cambiar a peor .


----------



## HemilianoVotines (7 Feb 2013)

También un aspecto que no sé si estará teorizado es el de ese que lo quiere controlar todo porque no se fia de nadie y acaba cagandola o la inversa, el que piensa que metiendo el dinero ya esta todo hecho y que todo va a ir rodado. Supongo que hay que tener un termino medio. Los tags gilipollas sobran.


----------



## BILU (8 Feb 2013)

Yo acabo de conocer el tortazo que se han dado 2 conocidos que iban de listillos de los negocios, con uno de ellos hace tiempo discutí porque según él en la hostelería se gana muchísimo dinero.

Se han montado un bar en un centro comercial, unos 300.000 euros de inversión. Ninguno de los dos es hostelero y como tampoco tienen ni p. idea, el centro comercial está agonizando (eroski cerró y el grupo inditex está cerrando también).

Ellos tienen otros trabajos, el bar se lo llevan empleados. Si he pasado 15 veces por allí nunca he visto a ninguno de los dueños. Estos se piensan que los negocios son como hace 10 años, que el jefe podía no aparecer nunca y llevarse un pastizal a casa.

Lo último que me contaron es que ya habían discutido entre ellos, abrieron en agosto (llevan 7 meses)


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2013)

No me pises lo fregao dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> joer ojalá :´( porque tengo un agotamiento encima que muchos dias me pregunto si no será mejor tirar para otro lado en vez de empeñarme en esto....a ver que tal van las cosas, al menos que por mi no quede




no sólo eso, espero que en todo lo demás también te vaya muy bien, aunque suene a tópico, siempre hay luz al final del túnel, créeme


----------



## endeudado (9 Feb 2013)

yo llevo unos dos años con mi "negocio" compra venta de toda la vida, no debo nada, compro mi producto a diario y lo pago, después de venderlo obtengo mi beneficio, sota caballo y rey, ni créditos, ni ampliaciones, ni expectativas extraordinarias, lo único es ahorrar en bancolchón para imprevistos y posibles mejoras a largo plazo.

En el momento que "necesites" ampliar el catálogo, personal extra, mejorar las instalaciones, etc. Tomatelo con calma y respira, haces los números de nuevo y calcula el tiempo que estarás pagando esos cambios, no hablamos de la lotería es un negocio.


----------



## damnit (9 Feb 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> yo llevo unos dos años con mi "negocio" compra venta de toda la vida, no debo nada, compro mi producto a diario y lo pago, después de venderlo obtengo mi beneficio, sota caballo y rey, ni créditos, ni ampliaciones, ni expectativas extraordinarias, lo único es ahorrar en bancolchón para imprevistos y posibles mejoras a largo plazo.
> 
> En el momento que "necesites" ampliar el catálogo, personal extra, mejorar las instalaciones, etc. Tomatelo con calma y respira, haces los números de nuevo y calcula el tiempo que estarás pagando esos cambios, no hablamos de la lotería es un negocio.



¿qué productos trabajas?


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (10 Feb 2013)

BILU dijo:


> Yo acabo de conocer el tortazo que se han dado 2 conocidos que iban de listillos de los negocios, con uno de ellos hace tiempo discutí porque según él en la hostelería se gana muchísimo dinero.
> 
> Se han montado un bar en un centro comercial, unos 300.000 euros de inversión. Ninguno de los dos es hostelero y como tampoco tienen ni p. idea, el centro comercial está agonizando (eroski cerró y el grupo inditex está cerrando también).
> 
> ...



Si no se pasan por el bar ya pueden ir echando el cierre, seguro que les sale más barato que seguir con el negocio funcionando.

Lo de pasarse por el negocio para recoger la pasta ni ahora ni hace 10 años y menos en un bar donde se puede chorizar lo que quieras y más.


----------



## garcia (11 Feb 2013)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Si no se pasan por el bar ya pueden ir echando el cierre, seguro que les sale más barato que seguir con el negocio funcionando.
> 
> *Lo de pasarse por el negocio para recoger la pasta ni ahora ni hace 10 años y menos en un bar donde se puede chorizar lo que quieras y más.*



El otro día vi en una franquicia, que el cliente que encontrara un error en el ticket de compra no pagaba la cuenta. Soy mal pensado si creo que era para controlar que los empleados no sisaran la caja?


----------



## El Conde Pufo (15 Feb 2013)

Yo he estado en los 2 lados del espejo:
He trabajado en la Adminsitración Pública, y he vivido de mis propios negocios, con este resultado:
-Dueño de cafetería (con 19 años): Más horas que un reloj, aguantar a borrachos y los findes a farloperos, y ludópatas. Tuve que cerrar por salud mental (me estaba cambiando hasta el carácter)
-Dueño de disco pub - Hacía la misma caja en 4 horas que en la cafetería en toda la semana. Mucho más recomendable, a la vez que divertido. ¿El problema? La noche es peligrosa...
-Dueño de Tienda de Ropa - Gran cagada,tuve que vender los dos negocios anteriores para pagar la púa. No intentes competir con las grandes multinacionales: Tienes un 99% de posibilidades de salir trasquilado, y más en este país donde la gente suele comprar siempre la ropa en las mismas tiendas y CC.
-Edición de video - En negro, haciendo videoflyers para locales y discotecas. ¿El problema? Me he encontrado con que la gente no paga (así de claro, me costaba cobrarlos hasta el punto de tener que ponerme violento), y que retocar un video una vez hecho te puede suponer doblar el trabajo, con lo que no merece la pena. Muy mal pagado.
-Ahora estoy con un negocio de internet, a ver si suena la flauta.

Por otro lado,he trabajado para la Adminsitración Local y para la del Estado. Pienso que dan una estabilidad impensable para un autónomo o un asalariado de la privada, pero a todos aquellos que tenemos el gen emprendedor se nos queda corto en cuanto a expectativas, y seguiremos intentando cosas nuevas.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (15 Feb 2013)

*Un caso implicando una gran empresa.*

Por el 2000, unos ex-compañeros de trabajo con experiencia en las TI, decidieron montar una tienda de informática. Por contactos lograron captar como cliente a una de las grandes empresas de telefonía del mundo y esta acepto encargarles equipos informáticos. Mis ex-compañeros se alegraron muchisimo, hasta que por unas o por otras, este cliente empezó a posponer los pagos y dejó a mis ex-compañeros en la bancarrota.

Esto en pleno año 2000, que se supone que eran tiempos de bonanza, asi que no quiero ni imaginarme lo que estarán haciendo las empresas ahora para pagar lo más tarde posible y/o no pagar.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (15 Feb 2013)

*Varios factores entran en juego.*



dodaltel dijo:


> Yo intenté autoemplearme como técnico informático para empresas, pero después de una pequeña inversión de 10€ en tarjetas y patearme unos 100 clientes, vi que la cosa estaba bastante mal, más que nada, por que ya tenían contratado con alguien el servicio de mantenimiento informático.
> 
> Así que la moraleja es, que si no se abren negocios nuevos, va a ser bastante complicado quitarle a tus competidores los clientes.
> 
> Nota: La idea es la de aprender de los errores, no la de hacer sangre, burla o lo que sea.



España es complicada en ese aspecto ya que hay muchisima enchufecracia, mientras que en otros países hay más meritocracia, asi que quizás no lo hiciste mal, pero quizás simplemente ya tenían acordado el soporte técnico con el sobrino de nosequién y punto.

Otra posibilidad es que hayas sido bueno en la parte técnica del negocio, pero no en la de ventas y/o marketing. Ventas juega un papel importantisimo a la hora de captar clientes y en España. Yo he conocido a un montón de emprendedores que no le dano no han dado la importancia a estudiar a fondo estrategias de venta, psicología, etc para saber mostrar bien a un cliente el valor que le aportarías, gustarle como persona, etc.


----------



## HaPLo (16 Feb 2013)

Muy interesante el hilo. Como bien dicen, lo mejor para tener éxito es aprender de los fracasos. Cuento mi experiencia pero creo que ya la puse por aquí en otro hilo.

En mi caso me dedicaba a la creación y gestión de páginas web, así como su publicidad (SEM, SEO, etc.). Estoy trabajando desde hace años en una empresa inglesa que ofrece una serie de servicios y funciona realmente bien. Me di cuenta de que dichos servicios no se ofrecian en España así que me tiré a la piscina y con los ahorros que tenía intenté montar lo mismo aquí (gracias a dios no me endeudé en ningún momento, y eso que mucha gente tras conocer la idea de negocio se ofreció a financiarme el proyecto).

Mi primer fallo fue el calculo a la baja de los gastos y fiarme demasiado del proveedor que me suministraba los servicios (yo era un mero intermediario, digamos que revendía esos servicios dándoles un valor añadido dado que estos servicios no se venden directamente al cliente final) así que con la primera factura del proveedor llegó la primera sorpresa. Había hecho un calculo y me llegó una factura que triplicaba los gastos iniciales por el "alquiler" de esos servicios. Yo hacía cuentas con poder subsistir al menos un año con todo lo que tenía ahorrado pero las facturas eran como esa e incluso más grandes cada vez, así que en apenas 6 meses tuve que cerrar el chiringuito. Y eso que el negocio no iba mal (daba bastantes beneficios, pero cuantos mas servicios conseguía vender, más altas eran las facturas del proveedor. Algo lógico por otra parte).

Ahora me he dado un tiempo y en breve inicio otro negocio, esta vez ya con el culo bastante pelado después de la última experiencia.

Saludos!


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Feb 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo. Como bien dicen, lo mejor para tener éxito es aprender de los fracasos. Cuento mi experiencia pero creo que ya la puse por aquí en otro hilo.
> 
> En mi caso me dedicaba a la creación y gestión de páginas web, así como su publicidad (SEM, SEO, etc.). Estoy trabajando desde hace años en una empresa inglesa que ofrece una serie de servicios y funciona realmente bien. Me di cuenta de que dichos servicios no se ofrecian en España así que me tiré a la piscina y con los ahorros que tenía intenté montar lo mismo aquí (gracias a dios no me endeudé en ningún momento, y eso que mucha gente tras conocer la idea de negocio se ofreció a financiarme el proyecto).
> 
> ...



Bueno tu fallo fue de planificacion. A veces es necesario desandar el camino para volver a encontrar el norte.

Seguro que lo logras.


----------



## HaPLo (20 Feb 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Pues ala, alla voy yo a contar mi ostion:
> 
> fue ya hace anyos, en un caserio de mi propiedad en una preciosa zona rural vasca decidimos meternos a hacer una casa rural. Para ello tuvimos para poder acceder a ayudas economicas de la Administracion realizar una serie de cursos pagados de nuestro bolsillo, y despues tuvimos que contratar a alguien para que nos hicieran el plan de negocio, estudios de viabilidad varios, y docenas de cuestiones similares. Tb tuvimos que contratar arquitecto y aparejador para planos etc etc, con cuya documentacion accedimos a la ayuda.
> 
> ...



Nunca he trabajado en negocio de hosteleria y restauración, pero según comenta la gente que anda metida, es de los negocios más sacrificados que existen. Tengo un amigo que trabaja en un catering para bodas de su madre y hay días que echa sus 14-15 horas tranquilamente. Por no hablar de que es un trabajo físico brutal (estar permanentemente en movimiento, de pie y siempre arreglado con la ropa mas incomoda del mundo, trabajo físico constante, etc.). Otro amigo lleva el hotel de su padre y durante 6 meses no tiene vida directamente.




gamusino30 dijo:


> Bueno tu fallo fue de planificacion. A veces es necesario desandar el camino para volver a encontrar el norte.
> 
> Seguro que lo logras.



Gracias por los ánimos. Ahora ya voy un poco mas al tanto a la hora de meterme en algo y siempre lo hago teniendo en cuenta la peor de las situaciones, así luego no me llevo ningún susto.

Un saludo!


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Feb 2013)

Como dice Robert Kiyosaki "La gente que evita el fracaso también evita el éxito."


----------



## boro (21 Feb 2013)

serafine7 dijo:


> Manda cojones q el hilo mas visitado y comentado del subforo de emprendedores sea sobre negocios fracasados...



Que quieres tio ESTAMOS EN CRISIS Se nos ha metido en la cabeza y no hay confianza. No empiezas las cosas porque piensas de antemano que va a salir mal por la puta crisis ... y nunca salimos de ella. Es un circulo vicioso

Y esa otra ... ¿Esperas que al que le vaya bien o tenga una buena idea venga aquí a predicarlo a los 4 vientos "Eh, haced esto ..."?


----------



## automono (21 Feb 2013)

pues que envidia lo de la casa rural... lo que daria yo por tener algo de dinero para dejarlo todo y dedicarme a eso!!!

el fallo fue intentar hacer todo según la ley española, ahí se os fue el dinero seguro


----------



## Enterao (21 Feb 2013)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Como dice Robert Kiyosaki "La gente que evita el fracaso también evita el éxito."





ya se hablo del tal kiyosaki en este foro...es un mangante embustero ...si ha gando pasta es vendiendo sus libros falsarios ...en su puta vida ha tenido otro negocio..

lo del padre rico fue su primer embuste..


----------



## Diek (21 Feb 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Pues ala, alla voy yo a contar mi ostion:
> 
> fue ya hace anyos, en un caserio de mi propiedad en una preciosa zona rural vasca decidimos meternos a hacer una casa rural. Para ello tuvimos para poder acceder a ayudas economicas de la Administracion realizar una serie de cursos pagados de nuestro bolsillo, y despues tuvimos que contratar a alguien para que nos hicieran el plan de negocio, estudios de viabilidad varios, y docenas de cuestiones similares. Tb tuvimos que contratar arquitecto y aparejador para planos etc etc, con cuya documentacion accedimos a la ayuda.
> 
> ...



Moraleja: Pasar absolutamente de la administración y montar tu negocio en negro.


----------



## usya23 (22 Feb 2013)

Yo conozco un caso de una persona con trabajo de cocinero, ganando unos 1200 al mes y con unos ahorros en el banco. Decide montar un restaurante con los ahorros. El primer fallo que comete es que decide que el no va a ser el cocinero del nuevo restaurante que el va a seguir con su trabajo. Como sigue con su trabajo contrata a una persona como "encargado" para que haga las funciones de jefe mientras el está trabajando. Además contrata a 4 camareros y a un repartidor para que lleve comida a domicilio. Por si fuese poco, pone a los empleados "sueldazos" y el sólo aparece por el local a la noche un ratito a tomarse una caña porque está muy cansado de trabajar.

Hacemos recuento:

Cocinero: 1800
Encargado: 1800
Camareros: 1200 x 4
Repartidor: 500 (trabajaba sólo fines de semana)

A ello hay que sumar 6000 al mes de alquiler del local y el gasto inicial para comprar género y bebidas. Duró 3 meses y todavía tiene deudas con provedores y empleados.


----------



## muyuu (22 Feb 2013)

Muy buen hilo, dodaltel.



dodaltel dijo:


> El señor de 55 años, lo que tendría que haber hecho es buscarse un amigo empresario, pedirle que le contratase con una nómina medio alta, cotizar y aguantar así 9 o 10 años más hasta llegar a la edad de jubilación. Por supuesto, ni que decir tiene, que el dinero que supuestamente le paga el empresario es ficticio y el que paga, para que le hagan el favor, es el propio interesado en cotizar unos años, hasta que le llegue la jubilación, vamos un fraude, pero es que con determinadas edades hay que procurar, buscarse el hueco, más que ponerse a intentar cambiar las cosas.



Por eso la pensión se debería calcular con toda la vida laboral. Aunque soy consciente que cuando esto se haga, será una injusticia para las primeras generaciones. Pero no hay otra.


----------



## sada (23 Abr 2013)

arriba este hilo interesante


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (24 Abr 2013)

Muy bueno el hilo. Yo conozco algún caso, empresarios de la noche que han invertido 1 millón de euros en prepararse a su gusto un local y ahora no hacen caja, gente que se montó su inmobiliaria y la cierran porque ahora sobran...
Pienso que al final los chinos son los que se han pegado la gran hostia, han invertido en los mejores locales, pagando un dineral, creo que también se están resintiendo en sus ventas y...también tienen letreros de se traspasa o se vende en sus escaparates (cosa antes impensable), o incluso han cerrado muchos. De todas formas nunca veremos a un chino pedir en la calle, tienen otra mentalidad muy diferente.
Hoy en día los únicos negocios que se ven abiertos en las calles de las ciudades son peluquerías, bares y pequeñas tiendas de alimentación. Farmacias también han alquilado muchas los antiguos dueños.
Y sigue el goteo de cierre de tiendas, no se vende casi, sin embargo los alquileres de locales siguen por las nubes.


----------



## tica (24 Abr 2013)

Pues no se como lo harán los chinos, pero en Palma, la calle Jaime III, que antes estaba llena de tiendas de lujo, ahora la estan llenando los chinos con sus tiendas y sus zapatos de mierda, así que mal no les va. Supongo que tener un margen de escandalo en esos zapatos asquerosos que no hay quien se los ponga, hace posible que puedan pagar los alquileres de una de las calles más caras de Palma. Leí por aqui que el precio de coste de unos zapatos de esos esta entorno a los 3 euros, y si los venden por 10 o 15 euros, pues mirad lo que marginan, entre un 200 y un 300 %


----------



## Kluman (24 Abr 2013)

tica dijo:


> Pues no se como lo harán los chinos, pero en Palma, la calle Jaime III, que antes estaba llena de tiendas de lujo, ahora la estan llenando los chinos con sus tiendas y sus zapatos de mierda, así que mal no les va. Supongo que tener un margen de escandalo en esos zapatos asquerosos que no hay quien se los ponga, hace posible que puedan pagar los alquileres de una de las calles más caras de Palma. Leí por aqui que el precio de coste de unos zapatos de esos esta entorno a los 3 euros, y si los venden por 10 o 15 euros, pues mirad lo que marginan, entre un 200 y un 300 %



Exactame lo mismo que pull&bear, Zara, Extradivarius, Bershka....

Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 Abr 2013)

Diek dijo:


> Moraleja: Pasar absolutamente de la administración y montar tu negocio en negro.



Y añado, que el que lo haga sea insolvente.


----------



## yomismo75 (3 May 2013)

Muy interesante el hilo, lo refloto.


----------



## desenladrillador (4 May 2013)

Hilo necesario. No me explico por qué no tiene más éxito.

CASO 1. Con una socia hicimos una tirada de una obra gráfica. Financiamos la producción a medias pero gestioné la búsqueda del proveedor y optimicé los materiales/tiempos/procesos. La obra era mía y la socia se iba a encargar de su venta. Aseguraba que siempre había sido una vendedora excepcional y que yo no sabía lo que ella era capaz de hacer con un teléfono. Cuando llegó el momento de ponerse a vender vio que no era fácil colocar la mercancía. Se puso nerviosa, me espetó un "no me presiones" y aunque le elaboré una base de datos de posibles clientes no hubo manera. Me jodió el ordenador que le presté y al final me tuve que comer la mercancía.

Fui personalmente a una feria, la obra gustó. Coloqué stock a un distribuidor y amorticé, menos mal, la inversión. Ahora tengo cajas de producto sin vender en mi armario. Conozco mis flaquezas y no soy un buen vendedor. No me veo capaz de colocar el resto.

CONCLUSIÓN: No te fies de la gente que se sobrecualifica sin pruebas.

CASO 2. Estudio de diseño y publicidad. Se diseña la marca, la estrategia de empresa, de captación y fidelización. Parece factible. Mucho trabajo pero riesgo asumible y realista. El nicho de mercado lo conocíamos bien y teníamos experiencia. Sobre papel estaba el cómo íbamos a ahorrar, en qué íbamos a invertir primero el dinero y qué era sensato esperar en unos años tanto si la cosa iba bien como si iba mal. ¿Qué salió mal?

Mi socio. Otra vez. También comercial, pero esta vez con experiencia acreditada, corre a poner a su nombre el dominio de la web y usa la empresa como tarjeta personal para SÍ mismo y sus chanchullos entre amigos de los cuales no me hace partícipe. Cuando me entero de que es un aprovechado le pido explicaciones y algunos papeleos. Le digo que su parte del trato no la estaba cumpliendo y que ya estaba retrasando la misma reunión tres veces sin tan siquiera contestar las llamadas. Se enfada y ante mi perplejidad total me dice que no le respeto y que así no puede ser.

CONCLUSIÓN: No dejes que un socio controle partes vitales de tu proyecto. Sobre todo si es cocainómano.

CASO 3, 4, 5... Buf. Aquí lo dejo. Me deprimo.

He fracasado muchas veces. Pero en todas ellas he calculado el riesgo para no morder más de lo que podía tragar. Creo que esto es importante. Hay que contar siempre con que la realidad es muy jodida. Hay mucha gente con más talento y recursos -o ventajas- que han fracasado antes que tú en el mismo sector. Quizás debas bajarte de escalón y prometer sólo lo que sepas hacer bien aunque seas menos importante y ganes menos. Quizás debas ir poco a poco y mantener esa "empresita" como un plan B. Puede que una idea brillante no lo sea tanto o no sea práctica o no se demande o sea difícil de comunicar. Puede que tu equipo o socios no sean los mejores acompañantes. Quién sabe. Quizás tengas un golpe de suerte que te permita arrancar. Pero el fracaso es el resultado más probable. Estadísticamente lo es.

Hay que establecer cuando se puede considerar que has llegado al punto de no retorno para replegar velas y contar con el colchón suficiente para poderte reponer. 

Lo que no entiendo es como gente que no ha hecho la mínima previsión se juegan la vida a una sola carta. Sobre todo si tienen familia a su cargo o arrastran a otros en su caída. Pero nunca me burlaré de alguien que lo ha intentado de forma medio sensata. Me parece personal y socialmente cojonudo.

Ah! Moraleja positiva. Mis fracasos "empresariales" derivaron muchas veces en un puesto de trabajo normal o alguien me enroló en otra aventura. Pensad que mientras se cae en el fracaso habéis mejorado como profesionales, habéis hecho callo ante cosas que dan miedo, habéis expuesto vuestro saber hacer, conoceréis mejor a la gente y los procesos, habrá gente con vuestro teléfono a la que le habéis caído bien y habéis hecho compañeros de fatigas. Fracasar en ser autosuficiente -ni hablo de "empresa"- tiene mucho más valor que hacer un master.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (4 May 2013)

pillo hueco


----------



## temis2011 (4 May 2013)

Muchas gracia por tu aporte enladrillador, se agradecen experiencias reales y sensatas.


----------



## El cipotecón (4 May 2013)

desenladrillador dijo:


> Hilo necesario. No me explico por qué no tiene más éxito.
> 
> CASO 1. Con una socia hicimos una tirada de una obra gráfica. Financiamos la producción a medias pero gestioné la búsqueda del proveedor y optimicé los materiales/tiempos/procesos. La obra era mía y la socia se iba a encargar de su venta. Aseguraba que siempre había sido una vendedora excepcional y que yo no sabía lo que ella era capaz de hacer con un teléfono. Cuando llegó el momento de ponerse a vender vio que no era fácil colocar la mercancía. Se puso nerviosa, me espetó un "no me presiones" y aunque le elaboré una base de datos de posibles clientes no hubo manera. Me jodió el ordenador que le presté y al final me tuve que comer la mercancía.
> 
> ...




Nunca jamás emprendo un negocio donde no sea yo el que domine la situación. Me encuentro con el culo mojado. 

Gran aportación como dice la señá Temis.


----------



## temis2011 (4 May 2013)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Nunca jamás emprendo un negocio donde no sea yo el que domine la situación. Me encuentro con el culo mojado.
> 
> Gran aportación como dice la señá Temis.



Si no se arriesga mucho, siempre sirve para aprender :X y aprendiendo, aprendiendo....


----------



## fary (4 May 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Abierta nueva tienda en zazzle.
> 
> yomismo: Home: Zazzle.es Tienda
> 
> Que os parece???



26€ una camiseta? :no:
fabricar 50 unidades a un color cuesta 3,30€/unidad buscate otro modo de distribucion a esos precios no se en otros paises pero aqui no vendes ni una

otra cosa, lo del recuadro negro es una cutrada propia de los transfers que te hacen en las tiendas playeras, curratelo y recorta, por poca pasta tienes una tableta con lapiz que te puede ayudar, y por unos 600€ tienes una pantalla tactil de 19" traida de china con lapiz que son la pera.

en esto de las camisteas hay mucha competencia, si no das calidad y un precio decente no te va a ir bien


----------



## Acredito (4 May 2013)

Una amiga se pide una ayuda de mujer emprendedora y monta una tienda de ropa en un local familiar. Primer error, tira de amigos para hacer la obra y la fontanería alentada por estos que le dijeron que le iban a hacer buen precio, y se lo hicieron, pero le metiron los mejores materiales que encontraron todo facturado. No subcontrates "amigos" viendo alguna ventaja en ello, *en los negocios no hay amigos y los presupuestos tienen que estar cerrados.*

La tienda empieza a funcionar sin generar muchos ingresos. Una clienta le pide el favor de que le arregle un vestido para una boda, ya que la chica sabe coser. Se corre la voz como la pólvora y le vienen un montón de clientas para arreglos. Se va a hacienda y les pregunta si necesita alguna licencia diferente para la nueva actividad. Le dicen que SÍ y la obligan a pagar la diferencia por el periodo total que el negocio lleva abierto y una multita por no haber informado a tiempo. Con el precio de la nueva licencia y los arreglos que van a menos, ya que el tema de las bodas es temporal, ya no cubre costos y tiene cerrar... *Segunda moraleja, no seas honrado con Hacienda porque no te van a hacer palmas ni felicitar por ser buena persona... *

Y ahora viene lo gordo, le dice al gestor que cierre la empresa y este lo hace. En la cláusula de la subvención había un periodo mínimo de tiempo durante el cual el negocio tenía que estar abierto. El gestor se hace la picha un lio y da la empresa de baja la fecha estipulada. Resulta que la empresa tenía que estar abierta hasta esa fecha, incluido ese mismo día cuando se dio de baja. La Junta la obliga a que devuelva el total de la subvención de 10000 euros... *No confíes plenamente en tu gestor y lee todos los contratos que te afecten.*

Tuvo que asumir un crédito privado para pagar los gastos de un negocio semi-rentable para el cual no tuvo que pedir crédito alguno...


----------



## rafabogado (5 May 2013)

Acredito dijo:


> Una amiga se pide una ayuda de mujer emprendedora y monta una tienda de ropa en un local familiar. Primer error, tira de amigos para hacer la obra y la fontanería alentada por estos que le dijeron que le iban a hacer buen precio, y se lo hicieron, pero le metiron los mejores materiales que encontraron todo facturado. No subcontrates "amigos" viendo alguna ventaja en ello, *en los negocios no hay amigos y los presupuestos tienen que estar cerrados.*
> 
> La tienda empieza a funcionar sin generar muchos ingresos. Una clienta le pide el favor de que le arregle un vestido para una boda, ya que la chica sabe coser. Se corre la voz como la pólvora y le vienen un montón de clientas para arreglos. Se va a hacienda y les pregunta si necesita alguna licencia diferente para la nueva actividad. Le dicen que SÍ y la obligan a pagar la diferencia por el periodo total que el negocio lleva abierto y una multita por no haber informado a tiempo. Con el precio de la nueva licencia y los arreglos que van a menos, ya que el tema de las bodas es temporal, ya no cubre costos y tiene cerrar... *Segunda moraleja, no seas honrado con Hacienda porque no te van a hacer palmas ni felicitar por ser buena persona... *
> 
> ...




Lo sucedido se comprende en parte por la ingenuidad de quien monta su primer negocio. Lo del gestor es para desollarlo vivo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 May 2013)

rafabogado dijo:


> Lo sucedido se comprende en parte por la ingenuidad de quien monta su primer negocio. Lo del gestor es para desollarlo vivo.



Cierto, todos hemos empezado asi, la proxima vez que monte un negocio habra aprendido una buena leccion: la administracion no es tu amiga.


----------



## HUSKY (5 May 2013)

Mi caso es especial:

FABRICA DE PRODUCTOS PARA LA CONSTRUCCION
Quebre en 2006
Tengo una deuda personal de por vida
Monte otra SL EN 2010
Actualmente recuperandome y llendo cada dia mejor.

ES MUCHO MAS JODIDO RECUPERARSE DE UNA QUIEBRA QUE MONTAR UNA EMPRESA.

UNA CURIOSIDAD: sigo tabajando con las mismas maquinas embargadas por la SS.

Saludos

Y COMO SE QUE ESTO LE PONE A MUCHA GENTE DEL FORO:

Se la lie gorda a varios bancos,eran los tiempos buenos 2004-2005, abri varias lineas de descuento BANKINTER,POPULAR,SABADELL, CAJASTUR.

Con eso consegui financiacion barata e instantanea,solo con teclear sacaba 40.000 en un momento,despues simplemente reclamaba el efecto y listo.

El problema fue al llegarla crisis, llegaban los vencimientos y no habia linea para otro nuevo.

La cosa se volvio insostenible,no habia mas linea y la bola era muy grande,en total unos 400.000 euros.

No se me olvida el dia que se lo dije al director de BANKINTER,se puso palido.

Aprendi mucho de este tema,lo perdi todo, un patrimonio de +-500.00 euros.

De esto si que se aprende.
Ahora entro en un banco y me da la impresion de hablar con niños.


----------



## jose7 (9 May 2013)

Gracias a vosotros por aceptarme en este foro y esta sección dedicada a los desaciertos y desventuras de emprendedores, 
Yo vivo del otro lado del charco, en algún lugar de América, mi familia es de origen español en 3a generación , espero no os importe,,,

Quiero contaros mi pequeña experiencia, 
Hace unos tres años me decidí a montar un negocio de materiales para arte de varias marcas europeas y americanas, empezé con unos €4000, armé bien mi negocio y al inicio todo fué yendo bien, no me quejaba. Al año siguiente pedí prestado al banco unos €10,000 y equipé más mi negocio, todo fué funcionando más o menos bien aunque yo nunca cobraba mis salarios y todo todo lo iba invirtiendo, al inicio del negocio todo fué permisos, trámites largos, aduanas, etc etc todo fué aprender del tema y lo logré dominar, no me desagrada el negocio porque lo conozco bien, conozco cada detalle y lo domino bien,,,pero una cosa es conocerlo bien y otra cosa es el dinero que se gana.

Luego de año y unos meses empezaron los problemas, de repente por razones que desconozco dejé de tener mucha clientela, de repente pasaron semanas sin vender nada, absolutamente nada, la gente se empezó a quejar de algunos defectos de la marca, tuve que hacer devoluciones un poquito costosas, algunos clientes fieles se pasaron al negocio de siempre, la situación no ha cambiado en este año, ya me mal acostumbré a no tener ventas en toda la semana,,,que mierda verdad?
A medida que avanzó el tiempo fuí necesitando más y más préstamos para mantener todo en orden, unos 1000 euros por aqui, otros 2000 euros por allá, unos 3000 euros para un pedido, en fin,, la jodida deuda de mierda que subió de €4000 a casi €30000 en menos de dos años,,,, perdí dos créditos importantes, mi record crediticio quedó en estilo bono basura,,,, casi resulto embargado pero logré evitarlo y salir flotando con lo que pude.

Aparte que mis proveedores europeos subieron los costos de todos, eso afectó seguir comprando más producto a la venta,
intenté también con un proveedor asiático de materiales similares pero el 50% del pedido que hice salió malo y no me devolvieron el dinero,,,, que mierda con los chinos, No puedo volver a confiar en un proveedor chino por mucho que me venda el cielo y tierra baratos. Sus productos no son de calidad, duran poco , los chinos me hicieron perder como 2000 euros..

Este negocio es como llevar a un elefante en una ciudad, es enorme, nadie lo quiere en su casa y no hay lugar a donde dejarlo dormido.

Hay alguien que me dijo hoy que estoy en el país equivocado con el producto equivocado. y seguramente tiene razón.
Leí TODAS las experiencias de esta sección y he aprendido más en un día que en un año de leer cualquier libro.
Yo solamente dejo a vosotros emprendedores algunas reflexiones y duras lecciones que aprendi de esta desventura comercial.

1. Es posible iniciarse en un pequeño negocio de productos exclusivos con un poco de pasta o capital para invertir, pero siempre y cuando hayan personas INTERESADAS en comprar. 
2. Nunca de los nunca contar con amigos, un 90% que no conocíamos antes del negocio son los únicos que han mantenido a flote el pequeño negocio.
3. Raramente la gente cambia de hábitos de consumo en marcas, y prefieren en algunos casos pagar más y ser maltratados por la competencia por simplemente costumbre de comprar la misma marca. 
4. la estadística dice que casi todos esperan a que cierres tu negocio tarde o temprano, en el fondo casi todos quieren que remates tus productos y es algo que percibes en el cliente, no hace falta preguntarlo, quieren verte caer,
4. Facebook es una herramienta poco útil, nos hemos anunciado ahí hasta por los codos y apenas hemos conseguido un par de ventas en un año. Nada del otro mundo, No sé si cerrar la cuenta en fb, es una perdedera de tiempo y completa estupidez ver tanta inutilidad y contenido vacio ahi..La clientela no le interesa comprar en fb, llegar a comprender eso toma su tiempo. al menos en mi caso así paso.
5. Tener empleados inutiles y holgazanes es otra causa de una baja del negocio, eso me ha afectado tanto el negocio que hemos cambiado tres veces de empleados, la mayoría se limitan a conocer el producto pero no lo llegan a conocer realmente, no les interesa conocerlo de fondo para hablar mejor con sus clientes, solamente les interesa su salario, su hora de salida, su hora de almuerzo libre o si pueden ver el facebook en el trabajo, en verdad es bien cruel ver a un empleado reclamando esto en plena crisis a su empleador,,, 

solamente os dejo este tema y gracias por aceptarme en vuestro foro.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (9 May 2013)

gracias por tu experiencia, jose


----------



## iPod teca (9 May 2013)

Hola,
ya tenía ganas de escribir en este fantástico hilo. Yo, como he montado bastantes cosillas os las cuento por capítulos para no aburriros.

*CASO1:*

- *Bar de copas de 70 metrs. 4 años*
Al acabar la carrera empecé de becario por 600 euros al mes. Así que curraba los findes en un pub de camarero para sacar un extra. 

*Junto a un socio, un chico que había conocido 3 meses antes*, decidimos coger el bar de al lado.

Lo *traspasan por 12 mil*. Ponemos 6 mil cada uno y el anterior dueño nos permite poner 6 mil y pagarle antes de un año el resto. En 4 meses le habíamos devuelto el resto.

El bar va bien. No es para tirar cohetes, pero *nos pagamos entre 600 / 800 al mes cada uno y trabajamos 8 días un mes y 6 el siguiente*. Pero son todos los fines de semana, así que es bastante sacrificado.
Tenemos un chico de domingo a miercoles y otro para los fines de semana.

Son de los mejores años de mi vida. Ninguna pelea, mucha fiesta, muchas tias y Rock´n Roll !!!

En Diciembre de 2006 ingreso en Burbuja.info y me doy cuenta que no soy el único que piensa que esto va a reventar.
Hablo con mi socio, le digo lo que creo que va a pasar y que es el momento de traspasarlo por un precio elevado.
Lo cierto es que ambos estábamos cansados. La noche cansa (y deteriora) bastante .
Mi socio me dice que en las decisiones que he tomado siempre he tenido razón, así que me dice que adelante.

Corremos la voz del traspaso y en 4 meses llega un pollo con el que negociamos *36 mil euros*. Aceptamos.

*Lecciones aprendidas*. Con este primer negocio aprendí casi todo:

1.- *Respecto a socios*, puedes pelearte con tu hermano o un amigo de toda la vida o no tener ningún problema y acabar como hermanos con un socio que conocías de 3 meses. Fue una maravilla la relación y la honradez y honestidad de ambos.

2.- *Los caseros de locales son por norma general unos HDLGP*. Son avaros y ruines. Puedes pagarles 4 años sin problemas, decirles que te vas porque el alquiler es muy caro y no bajarte ni 50 euros. Y decirte que están las cosas muy mal y que tiene 2 locales que no logra alquilar de los 6 que posee (verídico). Así que ni agua a estos.
*Al final te cansas de trabajar para pagar un sueldazo al casero*. Pagaba creo que 1500 mes por esos 70 metros.

3.- *Los gastos serán siempre entre un 20 y un 30% más* de lo que hayas calculado en un principio.
La gente no tiene en cuenta algo llamado *GASTOS OCULTOS*. Son gastos que no sabes muy bien cómo han podido aparecer, pero se pueden llevar todo el beneficio.

4.- Si es un negocio en el que tienes que comprar material (bebida en este caso) y además tienes un alquiler y un empleado ten por seguro que si facturas 10 mil te queda limpio el 10-20%. Eso si no hay algún imprevisto de averías...

5.-* Empleados: la mitad te va a salir rana* Desapariciones, falta de dinero, fiestas entre semana abriendo el bar sin preocupar las consecuencias para el jefe, suciedad...he visto de todo.

6.- Este país no está pensado para emprender. *Todo son trabas burocráticas e impuestos*. Vas a pagar por todo, aunque nadie entienda porque tienes que pagar por ello. A saber:

- De los 250 euros ni hablamos...

- Encontré un curro mejor y trabajaba de Responsable de Comunicación con 1200 euros y dos pagas extras. En el IRPF te crujen. Pagas dos veces por seguros sociales...y no...no penséis que luego te dan más paro o algo ::

- El último año nos dieron el cartelito ese con la H sobre fondo verde. 20 años desde que ese local empezó la actividad...20 años pagando *cada año* para solicitar el cartel.
Mientras tanto, la policía según sale de las practicas su primera misión es joder a los bares. Y te quieren multar por no tener el cartel fuera. Aunque expliques que lleva la solicitud en el ayuntamiento 20 años primero te multan. Luego eres tu el que tiene que solucionar el desaguisado.

- Nos meten 200 euros por la licencia de cada mesa de la terraza. Como pedía 10 son 2000 pavos a tocapeich. Luego vienen a en punto los policías a multarte, aunque no haya nadie sentado y vean que estas recogiendo. El acoso y el afán recaudatorio no tiene limites.

- Pagas por nuevas ordenanzas o leyes. Impuesto de basuras, de residuos extras, de productos peligrosos...si no existe se lo inventan. Te tienen que aprobar algo y se tiran meses y meses. Aprobar la acustica. Ya lo compramos con doble puerta e insonorizado. Aun así cada X años vuelven a pasar, te dicen que faltan papeles...una odisea.

- SGAE, AGEDI y sociedades de gestión de derechos de autor. Creo que me llegaban cartas de 3 entidades diferentes. Todas quieren cobrar. Me negué a pagar a todos. A los 2 años fui denunciado por la SGAE. Me reclamaban todas las cantidades (120 €/mes) más una indemnización por daños y perjuicios de 6 mil euros.

- Tengo más de estos...

7.- *Los clientes, en su mayoría, no son fieles*. Te van a dejar por la competencia en cualquier momento. Mi consejo: *no te fíes de algún cliente que te creas que te aporta ingresos fijos mensuales.*

8.- *LA MAS IMPORTANTE*. Al contrario de lo que muchos piensan, tu negocio no es "como un hijo". *A la mínima señal de que vas a dejar una deuda o no vas a poder pagar, ciérralo y punto.*

No sé si consideráis que fue una fracaso o no. Yo os voy a contar todas las cosas que he montado. Para mi fueron todas un fracaso porque *soy de los que creen que si se monta un negocio es para ganar mucha pasta.* Para ser mildoscientoseurista, mejor estar por cuenta ajena. Lo tengo demostrado.

Un saludo


----------



## damnit (12 May 2013)

Acredito dijo:


> Una amiga se pide una ayuda de mujer emprendedora y monta una tienda de ropa en un local familiar. Primer error, tira de amigos para hacer la obra y la fontanería alentada por estos que le dijeron que le iban a hacer buen precio, y se lo hicieron, pero le metiron los mejores materiales que encontraron todo facturado. No subcontrates "amigos" viendo alguna ventaja en ello, *en los negocios no hay amigos y los presupuestos tienen que estar cerrados.*
> 
> La tienda empieza a funcionar sin generar muchos ingresos. Una clienta le pide el favor de que le arregle un vestido para una boda, ya que la chica sabe coser. Se corre la voz como la pólvora y le vienen un montón de clientas para arreglos. Se va a hacienda y les pregunta si necesita alguna licencia diferente para la nueva actividad. Le dicen que SÍ y la obligan a pagar la diferencia por el periodo total que el negocio lleva abierto y una multita por no haber informado a tiempo. Con el precio de la nueva licencia y los arreglos que van a menos, ya que el tema de las bodas es temporal, ya no cubre costos y tiene cerrar... *Segunda moraleja, no seas honrado con Hacienda porque no te van a hacer palmas ni felicitar por ser buena persona... *
> 
> ...



Caso claro de zorra porqueyolovalguista que pensaba que el mundo era de piruletas y chocolate. Toda la culpa de su desgracia es suya por estúpida y creída.


Con respecto a estas dos últimas aportaciones de José y de Ipod teca, muchísimas gracias por dedicarnos un ratito a contarnos vuestras experiencias, es un gustazo oír de las enseñanzas de los demás aunque sean fracasos


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Mi caso es especial:
> 
> FABRICA DE PRODUCTOS PARA LA CONSTRUCCION
> Quebre en 2006
> ...



Aqui queda esto amigos, para la posteridad,DIARIO DE UN DELINCUENTE ECONOMICO.


----------



## temis2011 (12 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Aqui queda esto amigos, para la posteridad,DIARIO DE UN DELINCUENTE ECONOMICO.



El que roba a un ladrón.... :fiufiu:


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> El que roba a un ladrón.... :fiufiu:



Ya, pero sali perdiendo yo.

Y en mi recuerdo me queda aquella lucha diaria con los directores de oficina.

Llegue a estar con el director provincial de BANKINTER y POPULAR, que tios!
Superdirectivos,insensibles,friuos,sin escrupulos.


----------



## temis2011 (12 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Ya, pero sali perdiendo yo.
> 
> Y en mi recuerdo me queda aquella lucha diaria con los directores de oficina.
> 
> ...



Perdido estabas igual... alguna vez lo he pensado y la verdad es que lo volvería a hacer


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Perdido estabas igual... alguna vez lo he pensado y la verdad es que lo volvería a hacer



A hacer que?
cuentame mas


----------



## temis2011 (12 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> A hacer que?
> cuentame mas



Hacer un madoff ... lo siento todavía es pronto para mí, no debo decir más:rolleye:


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Hacer un madoff ... lo siento todavía es pronto para mí, no debo decir más:rolleye:



Un Madoff?,Piramidal no?,jeje, venga hombre sueltate, yo ya me he derrotado.


----------



## temis2011 (12 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Un Madoff?,Piramidal no?,jeje, venga hombre sueltate, yo ya me he derrotado.



no nada de pirámides, mover deuda de acreedor, una vez que estás pillado por 100 lo mismo te da estar por 1000 nunca lo vas a poder pagar y por lo menos no jodes a acreedores honestos.... también se pusieron contentos cuando se dieron cuenta


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> no nada de pirámides, mover deuda de acreedor, una vez que estás pillado por 100 lo mismo te da estar por 1000 nunca lo vas a poder pagar y por lo menos no jodes a acreedores honestos.... también se pusieron contentos cuando se dieron cuenta



deuda de acreedor?
please


----------



## temis2011 (12 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> deuda de acreedor?
> please



Cuando vi que no iba a existir la refinanciación que necesitaba y que iba a pringar personalmente de todas formas, utilicé "todos los medios" a mi alcance para pagar lo máximo posible a los acreedores no financieros.... y hasta aquí puedo leer...en un par de años quizás, el pelotazo también fue de impresión


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Cuando vi que no iba a existir la refinanciación que necesitaba y que iba a pringar personalmente de todas formas, utilicé "todos los medios" a mi alcance para pagar lo máximo posible a los acreedores no financieros.... y hasta aquí puedo leer...en un par de años quizás, el pelotazo también fue de impresión



Bueno, de todo se aprende no?

Te cuesta dar detalles, lo entiendo.

Pero en estos temas siempre hay perjudicados, yo aprendi mucho del tema, lo mio fue en 2005/6,por lo que puedo hablar ,mi problema fue que aposte todo a una carta y perdi,TODO COLEGA, ruina total, me quede sin un puto centimo,ahora me rio, me estoy recuperando, tengo una deuda personal INPAGABLE.

Y aqui estoy, me dijo el director deCAJASTUR: DE ESTA NO SALES.JEJJEJE, pues si sali.


----------



## temis2011 (12 May 2013)

Me alegro mucho pero ya lo sabía me lo contaste en el 2009 


Suerte y que todo siga bien


----------



## HUSKY (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Me alegro mucho pero ya lo sabía me lo contaste en el 2009
> 
> 
> Suerte y que todo siga bien



2009? joer que pequeño es internet


----------



## fosforito (12 May 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Cuando vi que no iba a existir la refinanciación que necesitaba y que iba a pringar personalmente de todas formas, utilicé "todos los medios" a mi alcance para pagar lo máximo posible a los acreedores no financieros.... y hasta aquí puedo leer...en un par de años quizás, el pelotazo también fue de impresión



aparte de estrechita de piernas, pufera pro.

qué asco de gente, esa que va al pádel de prestado.

---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 22:55 ----------




iPod teca dijo:


> Hola,
> ya tenía ganas de escribir en este fantástico hilo. Yo, como he montado bastantes cosillas os las cuento por capítulos para no aburriros.
> 
> *CASO1:*
> ...



no, lo tuyo es ejemplar.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (14 May 2013)

Por favor, no ensuciamos este gran hilo con spam...


----------



## Lukanikos (15 May 2013)

Kluman dijo:


> Exactame lo mismo que pull&bear, Zara, Extradivarius, Bershka....



Pero si lo hace un Amancio Ortega es de emprendedores y si lo hace un chino es cosa de demonios.


----------



## Otrosí (15 May 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Joder, eso es otra, los que emprenden y son capaces de hundir a toda la familia para conseguir el sueño de tener a gente por debajo de él para subirse el ego. Yo estoy convencido que este tipo de individuos que arrastran al fondo a todo el que pillan no son más que psicópatas que le importa poco o nada, que sus acciones afecten a los demás.
> 
> Yo creo que *si el estado obligase a pasar una pruebas y exámenes a todo aquel que quisiese montar un negocio tirando de crédito*, seguro que más de uno se ahorraría un tremendo disgusto. No todo el mundo tiene el mínimo de luces para ser empresario y por lo tanto, hay que poner algún tipo de filtro, para que estas cosas no pasasen, por que casos como el que cuentas, hay a patadas y muchas veces estas cosas pasan por desconocimiento elemental de la legislación, economía o yo que se.



Claro que sí; más burocracia, más certificaciones y más administraciones exigiendo, so pena de multa, la regular autenticación de todas las páginas del _Libro Registro de Buen Emprendedor Apalancado en el Sector Regulado de la Cría en Cautividad del Berberecho Salvaje_ es justo lo que necesita la pequeña y mediana empresa para salir de la crisis, está clarísmo. 

Se ha ganado usté un Gallifante


----------



## JesseJames (6 Jun 2013)

Este hilo se merece un UP 


gamusino30 dijo:


> Como dice Robert Kiyosaki "La gente que evita el fracaso también evita el éxito."



Que gran verdad :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Acredito dijo:


> Una amiga se pide una ayuda de mujer emprendedora y monta una tienda de ropa en un local familiar. Primer error, tira de amigos para hacer la obra y la fontanería alentada por estos que le dijeron que le iban a hacer buen precio, y se lo hicieron, pero le metiron los mejores materiales que encontraron todo facturado. No subcontrates "amigos" viendo alguna ventaja en ello, *en los negocios no hay amigos y los presupuestos tienen que estar cerrados.*
> 
> La tienda empieza a funcionar sin generar muchos ingresos. Una clienta le pide el favor de que le arregle un vestido para una boda, ya que la chica sabe coser. Se corre la voz como la pólvora y le vienen un montón de clientas para arreglos. Se va a hacienda y les pregunta si necesita alguna licencia diferente para la nueva actividad. Le dicen que SÍ y la obligan a pagar la diferencia por el periodo total que el negocio lleva abierto y una multita por no haber informado a tiempo. Con el precio de la nueva licencia y los arreglos que van a menos, ya que el tema de las bodas es temporal, ya no cubre costos y tiene cerrar... *Segunda moraleja, no seas honrado con Hacienda porque no te van a hacer palmas ni felicitar por ser buena persona... *
> 
> ...



El gestor era este.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (6 Jun 2013)

Buenas,

Yo no tengo ningún negocio, aún estudio, pero me interesa el tema en el sentido del aprendizaje. Para ser excelente en un campo (informático, ajedrecista, médico...) se necesitan al menos 10.000 horas acumuladas de trabajo dedicado. Este concepto lo elabora e investiga el Dr. K.A. Ericsson ( Dr. K. Anders Ericsson | Psychology at Florida State University ). La ciencia del rendimiento excelente ya lleva varias décadas siendo explorada, y junto con las teorías del aprendizaje, pueden ayudarle a uno muchísimo. Se basa en la pregunta: ¿Qué hace a unos ser excelentes en su campo, mientras otros son mediocres? Haciendo síntesis, no es ni los genes, ni el CI, ni la suerte: es la práctica deliberada y su acumulación la clave. Esta se basa por una serie de características definidas. 

Sin embargo, yo me pregunto: ¿cómo se podría aplicar la ciencia del rendimiento excelente a la empresarialidad? Es decir, ¿qué diferencia a un empresario de éxito de otro que fracasa? Es algo interesante de investigar. Supongo que si se aplica el trabajo dedicado, sería parecido a esto: 

1) alta motivación y concentración.
2) objetivos claramente definidos para aprender (ej: saber buscar clientes, etc).
3) Nivel apropiado de dificultad.
4) Información rigurosa y fiable de cómo lo has hecho (lo más rápido: he conseguido el cliente?).
5) "Profesores" o expertos que ya han pasado por tu situación y te dicen el error que estás cometiendo rápidamente.
6) Corregir rápidamente el error, y repetir hasta conseguir el nivel deseado.
7) Avanzar hacia el siguiente objetivo.

Idealmente las escuelas de negocios deberían de servir para esto (supongo), pero no sé si son más bien un nido de powerpointistas niños de papá. 

A simple vista me parece complicado aplicar los principios del trabajo dedicado para volverte un excelente empresario. Más que nada porque la información de si lo haces bien o mal puede joderte vivo (no como practicar un tiro de baloncesto), y además no tienes un maestro encima de ti para decirte qué estás haciendo mal.

Es decir, que la vía de aprender del propio error es arriesgada y muy costosa económicamente para llegar a ser un empresario de éxito. Quizás aprender de los errores ajenos y obtener toda la información posible de gente que haya pasado por tu situación sea el punto de inicio...

Además, hay que tener en cuenta que, por definición, un negocio es algo dinámico, en constante movimiento. La dimensión del tiempo a la hora de pillar la oportunidad empresarial será esencial, digo yo.


----------



## Glasterthum (6 Jun 2013)

Pillo sitio. Interesante hilo. 

Coincido con IPOD en la opinión de muchas cosas que ha dicho, en concreto en lo que ha dicho de que si emprendes que sea para hacerte millonario, no 1200 eurista (si lo haces por esto es porque no te queda otra cosa).


----------



## invitado (7 Jun 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo no tengo ningún negocio, aún estudio, pero me interesa el tema en el sentido del aprendizaje. Para ser excelente en un campo (informático, ajedrecista, médico...) se necesitan al menos 10.000 horas acumuladas de trabajo dedicado. Este concepto lo elabora e investiga el Dr. K.A. Ericsson ( Dr. K. Anders Ericsson | Psychology at Florida State University ). La ciencia del rendimiento excelente ya lleva varias décadas siendo explorada, y junto con las teorías del aprendizaje, pueden ayudarle a uno muchísimo. Se basa en la pregunta: ¿Qué hace a unos ser excelentes en su campo, mientras otros son mediocres? Haciendo síntesis, no es ni los genes, ni el CI, ni la suerte: es la práctica deliberada y su acumulación la clave. Esta se basa por una serie de características definidas.
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte. Tienes enlace del estudio de Ericcson en castellano?.


----------



## Medianoche (7 Jun 2013)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Coincido con IPOD en la opinión de muchas cosas que ha dicho, en concreto en lo que ha dicho de que si emprendes que sea para hacerte millonario, no 1200 eurista (si lo haces por esto es porque no te queda otra cosa).



Depende, hay que valorar otras cosas como son la libertad para tomar tus propias decisiones, llevar el timón en la dirección que tu decidas o poder configurar el entorno de tu negocio.

Lo que pasa es que por lo general, tener tu propio negocio es opuesto a tener tiempo libre para decidir cuando cerrar y también hacer que algunos lleven el mando de la nave, significa hacer que esta vaya directa hacia un iceberg.


----------



## iPod teca (7 Jun 2013)

Y seguimos con más cosillas.
Casos 2 y 3: *Barra en fiestas*

Seamos honestos, quién no ha dicho alguna vez eso de "montas una barar de bar aquí y te forras". Pues os cuento...


*Caso 2: Barra de bar en las Fiestas de un pueblo*

Con el tirón del bar de copas, mi camarero se plantea montar la típica barra de la plaza en fiestas de su pueblo, en Toledo. 
Me dice que si lo montamos entre un grupo de amigos (6) a partes iguales y que si me apunto para organizarlo (se me da bastante bien estructurar cosas desde cero). 
Acepto y montamos una barra durante 4 noches.........*UN DESASTRE*

*Lecciones aprendidas:*

1- Si vas a montar algo en plan cachondeo y fiesta para pasártelo bien, al final solo harás eso: pasarlo bien. Esto es lo que hicimos, pero pasta no sacamos nada. Sólo cubrimos gastos, aunque tiene sus razones que detallo a continuación.

2- *El enemigo natural del emprendedor, el Ayuntamiento*, volvió a hacer de las suyas:

Primero entregamos un sobre para la puja....donde descubrimos posteriormente que no había nadie más pujando. Así que 1200 euros perdidos y limpicos para el Hayuntamiento.
Tres semanas antes nos dicen que no hay pasta y que no pueden contratar servicios de limpieza extra,así que tenemos que limpiar la plaza nosotros por la mañana o "nos cancelan el contrato"

Como no hay pasta, salen con que no llevan orquesta el Domingo, y que la orquesta del Sábado es la misma del Viernes. Tocaron el mismo repertorio ambos días así que el día fuerte, el sábado, la gente se piraba.

Se nos ocurre contratar a un grupo de Rock de amiguetes con algo de nombre y hacemos publicidad por todos los pueblos. Al final el Domingo fue el mejor día pero la caja de ese día fue íntegra a pagar al grupo.

3- *Ten ideas frescas. Descubrirás que de un negocio puede salir otro que sea el que te dé pasta.*

Como mi hermano serigrafia camisetas les digo que hagamos unas camisetas que ponga detrás Fiestas 2007 con un logo chulo. Blancas para que salgan más baratas. No les convence la idea y hacemos solo 100. Yo quería hacer 500.

Pues bien, se vendieron en la noche del jueves. Costaron 3 y las vendimos por 10. Probablemente el único beneficio habría salido de las camisetas. TODOS querían una y hasta me preguntaban si se podían encargar.

*Bocadillos.* Algo que tampoco estaba pensado al principio. Les dije que ibamos a vender bocatas como churros y pillamos una plancha de esas muy baratas. Efectivamente no paramos de servir bocatas.

En conclusión, *los Ayuntamientos son el enemigo público número uno.* Están en su mayoría gestionados por una panda de borregos, incultos e ignorantes. Gente sin estudios y que no han salido más allá de la pradera. Sólo buscan pillar subvenciones o pasta de quien sea y su mayor preocupación es pillar una orquesta y los toros para las fiestas.

*Caso 3: Carpa en las fiestas de ciudad pegada a Madrid (70.000 habitantes)*

Nos llega el rumor de que las típicas asociaciones que tienen las carpas en las fiestas quieren sacar tajada sin dar palo al agua. Por un pago te dejan la carpa. Veo junto a mi socio y el del bar de al lado una oportunidad de negocio, ya que en ese fin de semana no viene gente al bar.
Tiramos de contactos y nos agenciamos una carpa, previo pago de bastante pasta.

*Lecciones aprendidas*

1- De nuevo el Ayuntamiento y demás obligaciones te cobra por todo: licencias, acometida de luz, agua, baños, basuras, etc.

2. *De nuevo lo de las ideas*. Todos los otros bares se limitan a poner copas y hasta Gogos. Nosotros contratamos un cocinero y alquilamos una plancha profesional y unas freidoras industriales. Nos ponemos tibios desde las 6 de la tarde a poner tapas y raciones a las familias. Luego quitamos a las 11 las mesas y solo ponemos bocadillos. Un triunfo.

3. *Haz algo original*. Además de la cocina, pusimos una tubería en el techo de la carpa que la recorría por completo. Con unos difusores de agua se estaba muy fresquito a diferencia del resto de carpas. A altas horas recuerdo que sonaba el efecto de una sirena de barco y significaba que íbamos a dar el agua...un fiestón lo que montamos.

Más cosas, pusimos una moqueta en el suelo. Así no se levantaba polvo.

4. *Muy importante. NO PUEDES CONTROLAR TODO!!!*

Por mucho que te esfuerces, siempre habrá cosas ajenas a ti. En este caso fue el tiempo. Efectivamente arrancamos el viernes y cae una tormenta de verano espectacular.Había una riada por las carpas y las calles. Además no paró de llover en horas y supuso que el viernes apenas facturasemos.

Aún así, sacamos 1000 euros limpios cada uno en tres días de trabajo. Calculo que sin la tormenta del viernes podríamos hacer sacado unos 1700 euros.

Está bastante bien por cobrar 1000 pavos y encima pasartelo de vicio. Pero como siempre el elevado alquiler y los sueldos y tasas varias se comen casi toda la facturación.

Un saludo


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (7 Jun 2013)

invitado dijo:


> Muy buen aporte. Tienes enlace del estudio de Ericcson en castellano?.



Desgraciadamente, no, todo en inglés. Hay una serie de libros de ensayo que se han escrito a raíz de las investigaciones en la ciencia del rendimiento excelente, bastante amenos. Sin embargo, creo que casi todos están en inglés... :S


----------



## JesseJames (7 Jun 2013)

Yo creo que la clave es...

-Cabeza
-Creatividad
-Esfuerzo
-Cojones para apartarse de lo establecido (Ser funcionario, trabajar por cuenta ajena, etc...). Todos los que triunfan siempre se han replanteado las cosas de otra manera.

saludos


----------



## piramidal (7 Jun 2013)

yo vendia coca cortada con matarratas y fracase , ahora la corto con algo mejor y me forroo


----------



## t_chip (7 Jun 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Ya, pero sali perdiendo yo.
> 
> Y en mi recuerdo me queda aquella lucha diaria con los directores de oficina.
> 
> ...





piramidal dijo:


> yo vendia coca cortada con matarratas y fracase , ahora la corto con algo mejor y me forroo



Piramidal, la primera con lo del laxante a tu suegra tuvo su gracia. Esta no la tiene por sosa y por pesao. Corta el rollo.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (7 Jun 2013)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Interesante hilo.
> 
> Coincido con IPOD en la opinión de muchas cosas que ha dicho, en concreto en lo que ha dicho de que si emprendes que sea para hacerte millonario, no 1200 eurista (si lo haces por esto es porque no te queda otra cosa).



Esa afirmación es relativa. 

Todo depende de las horas que haya que dedicarle al negocio y del riesgo de la inversión inicial al poner en marcha el negocio para obtener esos 1200€.

No es lo mismo invertir 60k en un negocio en el que trabajas 60h semanales que otro en el que trabajas 40h y cuya inversión ha sido de 6k€.


----------



## Don_Señor (8 Jun 2013)

Es magnífico leer las experiencias de iPod teca amenas, detalladas y muy instructivas.

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FCV (8 Jun 2013)

El hilo es muy didáctico y contribuyo a su reflote.
Contar tus fracasos es catártico y va muy bien para la autoestima, mayormente si te refugias bajo un nick, es cómo lo de alcohólicos anónimos pero en versión web :o.
Yo ya he contado lo mío un par de veces pero ahí va.
Corre el 2003 y al amparo de la burbuja que comienza su esplendor me monto un estudio de diseño de planos (soy Delineante de formación) y casi a la par una pequeñita constructora, de inicio para las chapucillas y ya, con el tiempo, para cosas mayores.
Cómo tengo contactos y un socio (amigo de toda la vida, mi posterior salvación y amigo aún) con una asesoría , decide (él) montar una inmobiliaria y cerramos el círculo. Los que buscan terreno para vivienda les ofrezco proyecto llave en mano, mi socio hace las gestiones con su empresa para todo el papeleo (licencias, tasas, etc) y con la constructora les hago la casa. 
Lo mismo para los que buscan local para montar negocio (hay licencias, proyectos de acondicionamiento y apertura, reformas, etc)....
Total que durante un par de años la cosa chuta y tengo 15 empleaos ¡¡ soy el puto amo¡¡...8:
2005-2006: Se me descontrolan los costes, me meten dos multas de inspecciones de seguridad en las obras (chorradillas pero ciertas, que si unas vallas, que si un hueco sin tapar...: y me cascan 6.000 leureles.
La mayor parte de los paletas unos aprovechaos, desperdician el material, estropean cosas, no rinden en el curro...
Pido ampliación de la línea de crédito para trabajar pagaré.... ¡¡¡¡ERROR¡¡¡
Me pagan tarde o mal e incluso nunca y me empufo.....Llevo meses sin cobrar un euro.
Mayo 2006: Mi socio me dice que el sector es una majadería y que no ganamos para sustos, echamos cuentas, días sin dormir, depresión.... decido chapar porque me lleva la vida.
Pago sueldos y liquidaciones a los paletas, pago pufos a proveedores y bancos por supuesto con patrimionio. Gracias a mi socio NUNCA JAMÁS alargué la mano más que el brazo y palme algo más de 50.000 €.
CONCLUSIONES:

1ª) Planifica antes de hacer.
Mejor fracasar en un Plan de negocio que en la vida profesional (no cuesta tanta pasta)
2ª) Rodéate de gente sensata y con sentido común:
A mi socio me salvo la vida por, simplemente ver la vida con otros ojos. Yo en la vorágine diaria perdía el norte intentando hacer viable el proyecto y el que venía por las tardes y a los ratos que le dejaba su propia empresa me aportaba siempre puntos de vista simples y diferentes, sin contaminar.
3ª) Déjate el orgullo en casa, NO LO SABES TODO
Yo, con años de experiencia en constructoras y estudios, me creía conocer el negocio y el sector y, si bien es cierto que mis Clientes estaban contentos y alababan mis trabajos por serios, bien hechos y profesionales a un precio ajustado en pocas ocasiones logré que fuesen rentables. Dicho de otro modo NI PUTA IDEA DE SER EMPRESARIO.
4ª) (La última) No dejes de ser persona
Casi me cuesta mi matrimonio el tener que sacar dinero del fondo de estudios de mi hija, de nuestros ahorros para fundirlo en la empresa. Para la familia es muy difícil de digerir. Hay que aprender a medir tu vida, disfrutar con lo que haces y no alargar la mano más que el brazo (que gran consejo).
Ahora me he reciclado en Administrativo para constructoras de cierto nivel. Con los años he aprendido contabilidad, finanzas, gestión empresarial (ya me he zampado a unos cuantos IESE con MBAs, je, je, je.... y sus powepoints sobre empresa  y cuando vienen los jefes y me preguntan yo les hablo de mi experiencia y de cómo a mi la vida me ha dado unas hostias de las que aprendido más que los niñitos estos).
Ahora, si se me acaba el curro en las empresas en Administración ya sé lo que voy a hacer con una premisa muy clara ADAPTAR LOS COSTES DE LA EMPRESA AL VOLUMEN DE NEGOCIO.
O dicho de otro modo, bajos costes fijos y la mayor parte a variables por Producción.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (10 Jun 2013)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Y si te autocompras una camiseta, y los 2 meses piden que alguien te compre otra....para ver que informacion te reportan?



El otro día vi camisetas con imitaciones de tirantes, debe ser la última moda.


----------



## Pesado (11 Jun 2013)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> Por el 2000, unos ex-compañeros de trabajo con experiencia en las TI, decidieron montar una tienda de informática. Por contactos lograron captar como cliente a una de las grandes empresas de telefonía del mundo y esta acepto encargarles equipos informáticos. Mis ex-compañeros se alegraron muchisimo, hasta que por unas o por otras, este cliente empezó a posponer los pagos y dejó a mis ex-compañeros en la bancarrota.
> 
> Esto en pleno año 2000, que se supone que eran tiempos de bonanza, asi que no quiero ni imaginarme lo que estarán haciendo las empresas ahora para pagar lo más tarde posible y/o no pagar.



El año 2000 no era tiempos de bonanza para el sector, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (11 Jun 2013)

No he leído el hilo entero, pero creo que no he posteado en él (quizás porque no he fracasado empresarialmente).

Uno de los problemas que yo veo es no poner tu propio dinero al empezar. Si te entrampas de inicio, luego todo se hace muy cuesta arriba. Tengo un amigo que pidió un ICO para una tienda de lavado de coches que le llevó a la ruina; sin embargo, yo sin pedir un duro e invirtiendo nada más que tiempo, he conseguido hacerme con toda la maquinaria necesaria para estar metido en fregaos diversos.

Una cosa que leí en el libro de "el hombre más rico de Babilonia", la de guardar el 10% de tus ingresos, fue una revelación: al principio, era bastante poco, pero al cabo de 5 meses tenía 1000 euros guardados que me permitieron reinvertir en mí mismo, como si de un préstamo se tratase. Al cabo de 3 años, en ese fondo hay 10.000 euros que los sigo reinvirtiendo, aparte del dinero que genera la propia empresa, y me permiten dar el salto hacia posiciones más elevadas. Eso sí, al tratarse de mi dinero, vigilo cada céntimo que gasto.


----------



## yomismo75 (10 Oct 2013)

Refloto hilo bastante interesante.


----------



## Bubble Boy (2 Dic 2013)

Refloto yo también. Chapeau para los foreros que cuentan sus experiencias, el fracaso empresarial en Españistán es un tema súper tabú.


----------



## indibil (3 Dic 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> No he leído el hilo entero, pero creo que no he posteado en él (quizás porque no he fracasado empresarialmente).
> 
> Uno de los problemas que yo veo es no poner tu propio dinero al empezar. Si te entrampas de inicio, luego todo se hace muy cuesta arriba. Tengo un amigo que pidió un ICO para una tienda de lavado de coches que le llevó a la ruina; sin embargo, yo sin pedir un duro e invirtiendo nada más que tiempo, he conseguido hacerme con toda la maquinaria necesaria para estar metido en fregaos diversos.
> 
> Una cosa que leí en el libro de "el hombre más rico de Babilonia", la de guardar el 10% de tus ingresos, fue una revelación: al principio, era bastante poco, pero al cabo de 5 meses tenía 1000 euros guardados que me permitieron reinvertir en mí mismo, como si de un préstamo se tratase. Al cabo de 3 años, en ese fondo hay 10.000 euros que los sigo reinvirtiendo, aparte del dinero que genera la propia empresa, y me permiten dar el salto hacia posiciones más elevadas. Eso sí, al tratarse de mi dinero, vigilo cada céntimo que gasto.



Yo no he emprendido,pero no entiendo la manía de pedir y pedir créditos cuando uno empieza una empresa. Puedo entender comprar maquinaria absolutamente necesaria cuando llevas un tiempo. Pero al principio se alquila y alquila y si no se saca para el alquiler, pues no se alquila más y punto.


----------



## AngelMiguel (10 Dic 2013)

Me meto donde no me llaman:

No es adaptar los costes de la empresa ( que no son chicles, abstenganse empresarios "neoliberales" en cuyo caso todo esta permitido) al volumen del negocio.... no.

El volumen de la capacidad productiva ( sumatorio de la capacidad total instalada+capacidad total estructural+transformables ) nos da el volumen de la actividad.

Intentar ampliar el volumen de la actividad con la misma capacidad= fracaso
( hemos de tener en cuenta que toda capacidad productiva operaba bajo unos estandares de elasticidad mas alla de los mismos estamos abocados al fracaso)
Disponer de capacidad productiva no operativa=fracaso
( ya que no mometizamos esa capacidad productiva y por lo tanto deterioramos el circuito de la liquidez)

capacidad productiva-actividad-liquidez (en equilibrio)= exito

Como el circuito CP-A-L esta determinado por las decisones que se tomen respecto a Producto y Precios, y estas a su vez estan determinadas por las decisiones del sistema organizativo del sistema empresarial, el exito o fracaso deviene por las correctas decisiones de la dirección de la empresa en sus respuesta al mercado (pull o pusch). 

Si quieres aumentar el volumen de la actividad es imperativo aumentar la capacidad productiva( tuya o de otros) y para ello necesitas disponer de liquidez ( tuya o comprada) y solo se adquiere mas capacidad productiva cuando el mercado para tu producto es recurrente. 

y bla bla bla.



FCV dijo:


> El hilo es muy didáctico y contribuyo a su reflote.
> Contar tus fracasos es catártico y va muy bien para la autoestima, mayormente si te refugias bajo un nick, es cómo lo de alcohólicos anónimos pero en versión web :o.
> Yo ya he contado lo mío un par de veces pero ahí va.
> Corre el 2003 y al amparo de la burbuja que comienza su esplendor me monto un estudio de diseño de planos (soy Delineante de formación) y casi a la par una pequeñita constructora, de inicio para las chapucillas y ya, con el tiempo, para cosas mayores.
> ...


----------



## Bubble Boy (10 Dic 2013)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> Si quieres aumentar el volumen de la actividad es imperativo aumentar la capacidad productiva( tuya o de otros) y para ello necesitas disponer de liquidez ( tuya o comprada)* y solo se adquiere mas capacidad productiva cuando el mercado para tu producto es recurrente. *



Justo al contrario de lo que ocurre en Españistán; gente emigrando y pirámide poblacional invertida.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Dic 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Joder, eso es otra, los que emprenden y son capaces de hundir a toda la familia para conseguir el sueño de tener a gente por debajo de él para subirse el ego. Yo estoy convencido que este tipo de individuos que arrastran al fondo a todo el que pillan no son más que psicópatas que le importa poco o nada, que sus acciones afecten a los demás.
> 
> *Yo creo que si el estado obligase a pasar una pruebas y exámenes a todo aquel que quisiese montar un negocio tirando de crédito, seguro que más de uno se ahorraría un tremendo disgusto.* No todo el mundo tiene el mínimo de luces para ser empresario y por lo tanto, hay que poner algún tipo de filtro, para que estas cosas no pasasen, por que casos como el que cuentas, hay a patadas y muchas veces estas cosas pasan por desconocimiento elemental de la legislación, economía o yo que se.



Lo mismo con la Burbuja Immobiliaria, pero eso no va a suceder porque ahora la Casta, que es la que controla el Estado, se quiere nutrir de su nuevo timo, la Burbuja de Emperdedores.


----------



## el_ferretero (10 Dic 2013)

Bueno, pues me animo yo...

Año 2003, harto de currar para otro, comento con un compañero de trabajo montarnos algo entre los dos ( el mismo sector, el mismo tipo de trabajo )... 

En principio nos ponemos de acuerdo, y nos tiramos al rio...

La planificación buena, la idea mejor..

Buscamos local, y paso largas horas sentado "cerca", para calcular el paso potencial de gente que puede entrar a comprarme...; Una vez veo que la cosa esta bien, alquilamos dicho local y dejamos el anterior trabajo de asalariados.

Durante el primer año, como era de esperar, la cosa va mas mal que bien, pero aguantamos.. al poco, empieza a flojear y entran los nervios...

Discusiones, malos rollos, etc..., así que decido ( yo ), que para evitar males mayores, me busco otro local y me voy a trabajar por separado....

E aquí el ostión, pillo otro local creyéndome el rey, y invierto TODO, mi dinero mi patrimonio mi salud...; La cosa no funciona, me comen los pagos y la otra tienda tampoco funciona... en el 2005, me planto con el otro socio, y le comento que esto no puede seguir, que si ganamos 10 y metemos 12, algo no cuadra y que nos vamos a tpc...

Medio a regañadientes, llego al acuerdo de asumir YO toda la deuda pendiente de ambos locales y quedarme con la empresa( si,si, en plan loco.... ), total ,que asumo unos 130.000 euros de deuda, cierro el segundo chiringo que montamos con el cabreo ( por el que pierdo unos 70.000 ), y empiezo mi andadura en solitario...

Así durante unos años tirando, aguantando, puteado, abriendo en festivos, puentes, sin un put... día de vacaciones etc...

A fecha de hoy:
Sigo solo, he alquilado un local el doble de grande que el anterior, la cosa me funciona muuuuy bién, de los 130.000 que tenía en el debe, me quedan unos 60.000 por pagar...

Conclusión:

Cuándo ya has tocado fondo, lo único que puedes hacer es subir.


Un saludo


----------



## Bubble Boy (10 Dic 2013)

el_ferretero dijo:


> A fecha de hoy:
> Sigo solo, he alquilado un local el doble de grande que el anterior, la cosa me funciona muuuuy bién, de los 130.000 que tenía en el debe, me quedan unos 60.000 por pagar...



Espera, déjame adivinar el negocio... ¿una ferretería?


----------



## el_ferretero (10 Dic 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Espera, déjame adivinar el negocio... ¿una ferretería?



Me estas vigilando???

jajajaja 8:8:8:8:


saludos


----------



## automono (10 Dic 2013)

ostias ferretero, y pensaba que yo lo he tenido dificil, porque cerré ahora hace un año un local de interiorismo centrado en mobiliario de cocina, aunque fué más por miedo y pegue el cerrojazo antes de endeudarme, ya que estaba en el momento de tener que asumir deuda para ir tirando.

Así que ahora solo trabajo mediante internet, y proyectos via teléfono que entran por contactos y recomendaciones de clientes anteriores.

Mientras la cosa siga así, el menda lerenda no arriesga ni un euro mio ni del banco en ningún proyecto, como mi nick, me quedo en "mininegocios" por ahora


----------



## damnit (10 Dic 2013)

Olé qué huevazos tenéis alguno. Y lo digo sin retranca. Pero es verdad que cuando estás en lo más bajo el único camino que tienes es hacia arriba... PEEEEEEEERO, lo verdaderamente importante es cuánto tiempo estás ahí abajo...


----------



## el_ferretero (14 Dic 2013)

Subo el hilo, que es muy interesante..

saludos


----------



## Nerblu (15 Dic 2013)

llevo tres dias leyendome el hilo en ratitos jeje muy didactico espero mas fracasos por aqui:XX:


----------



## vaca (1 Ene 2014)

Refloto este interesante hilo y así poder seguir recabando experiencias durante este 2014.


----------



## Riviere (1 Ene 2014)

Prejubilado de empresa eléctrica monta un bar en la costa sin tener ni puta idea de hostelería, a los dos años el matrimonio se separa, venden el bar, él se va con su parte a buscar la gloria literaria y termina jubilándose de cuidador en una residencia de ancianos. Todos sus ahorros los entrega al jubilarse para pagar las cuotas atrasadas a la seguridad social cuando tenía el establecimento, por lo que se jubila "limpio" con una pensión de miseria. Ella y dos hijos se patean su parte viajando hasta que no queda nada, acaba uniéndose a un hombre de posibles.
Sólo uno de los hijos abandona a la familia antes de que el bar se monte para independizarse ya que ve la locura en lo que se avecina: era yo y tenía diecinueve años.


----------



## Z4LMAN (1 Ene 2014)

Riviere dijo:


> Prejubilado de empresa eléctrica monta un bar en la costa sin tener ni puta idea de hostelería, a los dos años el matrimonio se separa, venden el bar, él se va con su parte a buscar la gloria literaria y termina jubilándose de cuidador en una residencia de ancianos. Todos sus ahorros los entrega al jubilarse para pagar las cuotas atrasadas a la seguridad social cuando tenía el establecimento, por lo que se jubila "limpio" con una pensión de miseria. Ella y dos hijos se patean su parte viajando hasta que no queda nada, acaba uniéndose a un hombre de posibles.
> Sólo uno de los hijos abandona a la familia antes de que el bar se monte para independizarse ya que ve la locura en lo que se avecina: era yo y tenía diecinueve años.



Yo aqui veo una pelicula.....


----------



## Riviere (1 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Yo aqui veo una pelicula.....



El resto de la historia da para mucho más, pero ya no sería el tema del hilo. El caso es que mi padre montó el bar SIN ESCUCHAR A NADIE, porque sí, porque él lo valía. Hay compañeros suyos jubilados con un pastón pero no, había que ir al mar a llevar agua.


----------



## pabloiseguro (1 Ene 2014)

Para mí una de las claves es saltar a tiempo. El capitalismo es siempre lo mismo. Por novedosa que sea tu actividad, rápidamente tendrás a 20 copiándote y uno de ellos tendrá más capital detrás para marketing o empezará a comprar a los demás. También puede fabricar un producto de poca calidad más barato hasta que tú te arruines.

También es importante tener en cuenta que por muy listo que te creas, habrá 20 con la misma idea y que el mercado puede saturarse en poco tiempo.

Otro peligro es el de dormirse en los laureles y no leer bien lo que está pasando y hacia donde va el mercado.

También, muy importante, caer en el cuento de la lechera. Los ingresos los calculas muy a la alza y los gastos al revés.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ene 2014)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> También, muy importante, caer en el cuento de la lechera. Los ingresos los calculas muy a la alza y los gastos al revés.



Yo hago justamente lo contrario, si un modelo de negocio es minimamente viable en el peor escenario, tienes muchas posibilidades de ganar bastante dinero, y esta estrategia me ha funcionado bastante bien.


----------



## Bubble Boy (1 Ene 2014)

Riviere dijo:


> Prejubilado de empresa eléctrica monta un bar en la costa sin tener ni puta idea de hostelería, a los dos años el matrimonio se separa, venden el bar, él se va con su parte a buscar la gloria literaria y termina jubilándose de cuidador en una residencia de ancianos. Todos sus ahorros los entrega al jubilarse para pagar las cuotas atrasadas a la seguridad social cuando tenía el establecimento, por lo que se jubila "limpio" con una pensión de miseria. Ella y dos hijos se patean su parte viajando hasta que no queda nada, acaba uniéndose a un hombre de posibles.
> Sólo uno de los hijos abandona a la familia antes de que el bar se monte para independizarse ya que ve la locura en lo que se avecina: era yo y tenía diecinueve años.


----------



## pir (2 Ene 2014)

Yo he visto gente que actualmente el negocio les va flojo-flojo porque en su día intentaron meterse de funcionarios en los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad, no lo consiguieron, eran asalariados en lo privado y decidieron hacerse emprendedores. Realmente su interés no era montar un negocio. Ganaron dinero en el pasado a fuerza de trabajar mucho pero actualmente están endeudados o con empresa montada, con maquinaría sin amortizar y cada día se cagan en todo lo que se menea::

Y otra gente que enfocó el tema buscando optar por otro tipo de oposiciones y desde hace años son funcionarios o interinos, con horarios de oficina, y a las 15:00 o 15:30 horas se van a su casa, con toda la tarde libre.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Ene 2014)

ransomraff, que deprimente, "i+d" 100% hispañistaní, subvenciones y dinero publico a tu bolsillo ... Lo siento, pero me cuesta considerarte empresario o emprendedor, tambien me sorprende el cinismo de criticar la corrupción y los mandangas de las que tu te has beneficiado.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (2 Ene 2014)

ransomraff dijo:


> PD. siento no dar más datos y detalles sobre los sectores y negocios.



Sí, no vaya a ser que nos enteremos de algo.


----------



## automono (2 Ene 2014)

emprender no es ser avispado para coger subvenciones, ni tampoco saber aprovecharse de la corrupción por tener contactos en instituciones públicas. Eso es ser un puto testaferro.

Lo siento, pero eso no encaja en mi visión de los negocios.
Un negocio es cuando dos personas hacen un trato y ambos ganan algo, lo tuyo, es simplemente parasitar a costa de alguien.


----------



## ransomraff (2 Ene 2014)

Creo que me he expresado rematadamente mal en mi anterior post. Quería exponer casos que como moraleja dejasen claro exactamente lo contrario de lo que se me ha entendido.
Culpa mía.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ransomraff, que deprimente, "i+d" 100% hispañistaní, subvenciones y dinero publico a tu bolsillo ... Lo siento, pero me cuesta considerarte empresario o emprendedor, tambien me sorprende el cinismo de criticar la corrupción y los mandangas de las que tu te has beneficiado.



Precisamente todo lo contrario, el único negocio que perdura y con el que sigo y no he abandonado es uno que tiene cero subvenciones y ninguna relación con las administraciones públicas.

Sobre el i+d+i se podría hablar largo y tendido.





miniempresario dijo:


> emprender no es ser avispado para coger subvenciones, ni tampoco saber aprovecharse de la corrupción por tener contactos en instituciones públicas. Eso es ser un puto testaferro.
> 
> Lo siento, pero eso no encaja en mi visión de los negocios.
> Un negocio es cuando dos personas hacen un trato y ambos ganan algo, lo tuyo, es simplemente parasitar a costa de alguien.



100% de acuerdo.

Pero vivimos donde vivimos, hay un montón de sectores que tienen un montón de subvenciones, los "emprendizajes" también.
La formación o la i+d+i son dos sectores altamente subvencionados.

Mi intención no era decir como vivir de esas subvenciones si no todo lo contrario, denunciar en primera persona lo mal que funcionan y como desvirtúan todo.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 18:23 ----------

Vuelvo a intentarlo pq he dado a entender lo contrario de lo que pretendía.

*Caso 1*
Ganar un concurso de ideas o tener una magnifica idea que triunfe en un vivero de empresas sirve de muy poco.
Toda la ayuda que te prometan, todas las subvenciones muy posiblemente no sean para ayudarte a ti, si no para ayudar a sus amigos.
Estos sistemas causan un gran daño en muchos jóvenes, les hacen perder perspectiva. 


*Caso 2*
Vivir del boe o a la sombra de las adm. públicas no es ser empresario.
Es relativamente sencillo sacar pasta de la administración, ganar un concurso publico, venderles un proyecto, etc etc.
Pero eso no es una empresa, ni es ser empresario.
Además no eres dueño de tu futuro, el negocio no depende de lo bien o mal que lo hagas, depende de decisiones arbitrarias.
Por otro lado te encuentras con muchos que desean ayudar y con otros muchos que si ven negocio solo quieren cobrar su parte, salir en la foto, ponerse una medalla, enchufar a sus amigos etc etc.

Caso 2.1
Tres chicas presentan un proyecto a una administración, era su "proyecto fin de carrera", 10 años después consiguen ser funcionarias.
No sé si han triunfado, han tragado lo que no esta escrito, su servicio se ha pervertido por completo, una termino divorciada principalmente por el curro y otra como funcionaria pero en otro puesto pq perdió la oposición contra alguien de dentro.

*Caso 3*
Si un sector esta subvencionado, y hay muchos que lo están, hay que estar preparado desde el principio.
Cuando un sector esta subvencionado hay que tener siempre en mente esta "variable". La corrupción es mayor, se hacen muchas cosas solo para obtener la subvención, te encontraras con competidores que tienen solo un argumento de venta: "es gratis, esta subvencionado" y te encontraras con gente que vive de malversar esas subvenciones.

Caso 3.1
Empresa que vende un software, pero lo que factura es la formación en esa aplicación pq esta subvencionada

Caso 3.2
Empresa que no es buena haciendo aplicaciones (u otras cosas), hincha las facturas, pero siempre consigue las subvenciones para i+d+i con lo que el precio para los clientes es menor o incluso cero.
Hay todo un mundo de "conseguidores" de subvenciones. Un mar lleno de pirañas.

*Caso 4*
En un negocio alejado de las subvenciones se vive mejor.
Pero da lo mismo si vendes camisetas, mesas, webs, o boligrafos, en un país donde lo "público" tiene el peso que tiene en españa, al final te terminas encontrando con las administraciones.
(personalmente huyo de ellas, ya he tenido demasiado con ellas y casi nunca fue agradable).



*Cosas que he aprendido:*
- Las subvenciones lo previerten todo, pero son el pan nuestro de cada día en muchos sectores.
- Las subvenciones existen, mejor no hacer como que no existen, para empresas en marcha pueden en algunos casos ser de ayuda, para empezar casi nunca.
- Cuidado con la burocracia asociada a las subvenciones (igual para los viveros), para un novato pueden suponer tal cantidad de horas que le vaya mucho mejor sin ese dinero que por otra parte a saber cuando se cobra.
- Montar algo pensando en las subvenciones es perder el tiempo salvo que desde el principio solo se tenga ese objetivo. (he visto a gente aprovecharse a lo bestia)
- Las administraciones (y empresas públicas) son una parte importante del mercado, pero cuidado con ellas, mejor evitarlas, trabajan mal, pagan peor y te pueden hacer perder mucho tiempo.
- Se puede vivir sin vender a las administraciones ni trabajar con ellas, pero el diablo te tienta a cada paso.
- Los viveros de empresas son una chufla, viven de dar cursos, su mayor interés es atraerte para autojustificarse. Hay que ir a cara de perro. Mucho cuidado los jóvenes.


*Cosas importantes en general:*
- El control de los gastos es fundamental. En principio no puedes comprar al mismo precio que una multinacional, pero si pagas bien, colaboras con los proveedores, no malgastas dinero etc etc puedes hacerles frente
- Ni hay que intentar hacerlo todo uno mismo, eso mata, ni delegarlo todo. hay que buscar el equilibrio.
- Los asesores son muchas veces malos, muy malos.
- Salvo contadas excepciones la mayor parte del trabajo no gusta, no importa si el negocio viene de tu hobby, la mayor parte del curro, ademas imprescidible, no gusta, pero hay que hacerlo. Y que no guste no significa que se pueda dejar para más adelante o no hacerlo.
- El que crea que va a montar un negocio y no cagarla es mejor que siga sin montarlo.
- Existen las grandes ideas o negocios que pueden llegar al infinito y hacer muy rico, pero son difíciles de encontrar y aún más que quien la tiene sea medianamente capaz de llevarla a buen puerto.


----------



## temis2011 (2 Ene 2014)

Que razón tiene en lo de las subvenciones, esta mañana leía las publicadas en mi provincia para las federaciones....500.000 € que seguro que se van por el desague y que irán destinados a lubricar los bolsillos de alguien.

En concreto una confederación de empresarios provincial había presentado un proyecto de 1.050.000 € y se llevaban 175.000 del ala.... enga un poquito más.


----------



## urisamir (4 Ene 2014)

Totalmente de acuerdo con ramsonraff en cuanto a las subvenciones. Con los amigos siempre hay uno que quiere "emprender" contrarreloj, al ritmo de la subvención de turno. 

He tenido pitotes con él pq yo le digo que es la nueva maldición de Moctezuma o enfermedad holandesa: pan para hoy y hambre para mañana; más vale que tu producto/servicio se sostenga por sí solo desde el principio, sin dopajes externos y que además seguramente acabarán parasitando al organismo, si no envenenándolo...


----------



## entretanto (5 Ene 2014)

Hola. Mi fracasada experiencia no sirve para sacar de ella ninguna moraleja especialmente brillante. Mi negocio durante la época de la burbuja fué una oficina inmobiliaria. Original ¿verdad?. Y encima en franquicia. Una franquicia de las 5 o 10 grandes que existen/existieron en este pais y en ese momento.
Llegué a tener 5 empleados en mi oficina (todos con contrato laboral) y unos ingresos que rondaban los 10-15.000 euros/mes. Me dió para sacarme una nómina decente durante unos añitos. No me hice rico. Mi acierto estuvo en mi naturaleza desconfiada y en no entregarme ciegamente a los requerimientos de los listos de la franquicia. Contuve los gastos en merchandising y demás tonterías de la marca, negociando duro sus mordidas. En una zona colindante a la mia se colocó otro franquiciado con menos prejuicios que se creyó sus cuentos a pie juntillas, abrió varias oficinas, compró coches, contrató personal en exceso... Cuando todo se vino a abajo al final de la primera decada del sigo XXI se cayó con todo el equipo y con una deuda monumental ::.
Yo me salí de los primeros, cuando quise y sin penalización ninguna (negociado en contrato). Trabajé con recursos propios. No gané mucho dinero, pero no perdí nada.
El fracaso no fué mio. Fué una trayectoria paralela a la de pais, pero gracias a la prudencia mi caida no fué hasta los infiernos y pude seguir haciendo mas cosas.


----------



## josemar73 (7 Ene 2014)

*Pagarés de la empresa Licoralia.*

Yo disponía de un poco de dinero y quise invertir en la compra de pagarés, con tan mala fortuna que confié todo mi dinero en un pagaré de la empresa Licoralia Distrium, s.l. y de momento tengo todo mi dinero perdido porque esta empresa no me ha pagado al vencimiento del pagaré y ha desaparecido.

Luego me enteré que se trata de una estafa orquestada por los siguientes señores:
- Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera (dni: 39.034.9132-A) que es el cabecilla de la organización estafadora.
- Pilar Gonzalez Martín (dni: 47.866.274-P) que es la propietaria de la empresa Licoralia y al mismo tiempo, hija de Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera.
- Victor Manuel Gonzalez Martín (dni: 47.158.334-P) hijo de Manuel Gonzalez.
- Sergio Gonzalez Martin (dni: 47.182.779-G) hijo de Manuel Gonzalez.
- Jose Antonio Velasco Barbero (dni: 07.842.868-Y) gerente de la empresa Licoralia.

si alguna persona conoce a estos "señores" o sabe donde localizarlos, le agradecería muchísimo que me lo comunique en el e-mail: sinmorosos@gmail.com


----------



## Motif (7 Ene 2014)

josemar73 dijo:


> Yo disponía de un poco de dinero y quise invertir en la compra de pagarés, con tan mala fortuna que confié todo mi dinero en un pagaré de la empresa Licoralia Distrium, s.l. y de momento tengo todo mi dinero perdido porque esta empresa no me ha pagado al vencimiento del pagaré y ha desaparecido.
> 
> Luego me enteré que se trata de una estafa orquestada por los siguientes señores:
> - Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera (dni: 39.034.9132-A) que es el cabecilla de la organización estafadora.
> ...



Todos esos caballeros te dieron por el saco y se salieron con la suya, de la misma manera que tu estás dando por el saco en este foro, con el spam ese de _Foster_ no se qué, y te estás saliendo con la tuya (es decir, no te han echado).

De todas formas, lamento tu experiencia y espero que recuperes tu dinero, de la misma manera que lamento que de tus 12 mensajes, 10 sean de spam y espero que cambies de actitud.


----------



## automono (7 Ene 2014)

Pues yo me alegro que te haya pasado esto.
La compra venta de pagarés, no lo veo tampoco un negocio, sino usura, y para eso ya están los bancos.

Sabías perfectamente que quien va negociando pagarés con cualquiera, es que está tieso, y tu entrabas en el juego por ganar unos intereses moviendo dinero.

Eso no es un negocio, es pura especulación, y te mereces lo que te ha pasado.



josemar73 dijo:


> Yo disponía de un poco de dinero y quise invertir en la compra de pagarés, con tan mala fortuna que confié todo mi dinero en un pagaré de la empresa Licoralia Distrium, s.l. y de momento tengo todo mi dinero perdido porque esta empresa no me ha pagado al vencimiento del pagaré y ha desaparecido.
> 
> Luego me enteré que se trata de una estafa orquestada por los siguientes señores:
> - Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera (dni: 39.034.9132-A) que es el cabecilla de la organización estafadora.
> ...


----------



## entretanto (7 Ene 2014)

josemar73 dijo:


> Yo disponía de un poco de dinero y quise invertir en la compra de pagarés, con tan mala fortuna que confié todo mi dinero en un pagaré de la empresa Licoralia Distrium, s.l. y de momento tengo todo mi dinero perdido porque esta empresa no me ha pagado al vencimiento del pagaré y ha desaparecido.
> 
> Luego me enteré que se trata de una estafa orquestada por los siguientes señores:
> - Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera (dni: 39.034.9132-A) que es el cabecilla de la organización estafadora.
> ...



Parece fuera de lugar el modo en que vendes tu experiencia. O eres un iluso o le echas un poco de morro. Comprar pagarés es un deporte de riesgo. No se porque te ofendes por no cobrarlo y publicas el nombre de gente con la que jamás tuviste trato mercantil ni te engañaron a ti en nada.


----------



## vaca (11 Ene 2014)

pa riba otra vez


----------



## damnit (11 Ene 2014)

Hilo interesantísimo. Yo aquí he aprendido un huevo, lo cual no indica que no vaya a montar yo cualqueir cosa y la estrelle, pero sí que al menos veo muchas experiencias interesantes.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Feb 2014)

Que no desaparezca.


----------



## Z4LMAN (17 Feb 2014)

Desde 2008...y aguantando el chaparron como un campeon , espero no tener que venir aqui a contar mis penas


----------



## LOLEANTE (18 Feb 2014)

josemar73 dijo:


> Yo disponía de un poco de dinero y quise invertir en la compra de pagarés, con tan mala fortuna que confié todo mi dinero en un pagaré de la empresa Licoralia Distrium, s.l. y de momento tengo todo mi dinero perdido porque esta empresa no me ha pagado al vencimiento del pagaré y ha desaparecido.
> 
> Luego me enteré que se trata de una estafa orquestada por los siguientes señores:
> - Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera (dni: 39.034.9132-A) que es el cabecilla de la organización estafadora.
> ...



A lo mejor es este: Manuel Gonzalez Manzanera de BARCELONA


----------



## chaber (18 Feb 2014)

Bubble Boy dijo:


>



Joder qué risa más tonta.


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Feb 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Gracias por compartir tu historia. Tienes mas experiencia que bastantes empresarios y que la mayoría de jefes.
> 
> Caer y levantarse es un logro. Algún día tendrás un éxito muy grande.



que bonito, me ha encantado. y eso que yo tengo 'fama' de frío y de comerme a los ninyos.

te deseo lo mejor. vás a triunfar pronto ya verás.:rolleye:

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 04:15 ----------

con lo fácil que lo tienen las multis que le dán a un botón y Draghi las refinancia sine die...y nosotros aquí haciendo el John Galt..

y después lo llaman 'capitalismo salvaje' y 'mercado laboral'..

esto ni es capitalismo, ni hay mercado, ni nada, joder.


----------



## Wiwa (19 Feb 2014)

castulo dijo:


> Yo monte una pequeña empresa para hacer produccion y contratacion de eventos , fiestas de pueblo y cosas de ese tipo.
> 
> En el 2006 ya pagaba 36 nominas a musicos , tecnicos , conductores , montadores etc ; todo el mundo asegurado y bien de papeles de todo tipo
> 
> ...



Que quieres que te diga, mucho ánimo, la gente honesta y trabajadora como tú son a las que algún día haya que poner un monumento por intentar hacer las cosas correctamente.


----------



## pepeleches (26 Feb 2014)

Wiwa dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga, mucho ánimo, la gente honesta y trabajadora como tú son a las que algún día haya que poner un monumento por intentar hacer las cosas correctamente.



Pues sí y no. 

Porque ese ánimo se lo das cuando después de trabajar como un burro, se ve en la cola del paro y habiendo visto que el dinero pasa de manos pero no se queda en su bolsillo.

He conocido por amigos cercanos el mundo del que habla, y es como lo describe. Ayuntamientos que pagan bolos 1 ó 2 años después de hacerlos, mientras obviamente sus políticos y funcionarios cobran todos los meses. Y a Hacienda que le da igual si lo has cobrado o no para exigir lo suyo. 

Cuando en un mundillo lo normal es trabajar en B, hay que plantearse si es posible o no hacerlo todo legal. Porque puede ser que la vaca no de tanta leche, la legalidad en España es caríiiiiisima.


----------



## Wallebot (26 Feb 2014)

t_chip dijo:


> Cierto, todo el mundo quiere empezar por todo lo alto, y un fracaso tras inversión gorda es un lastre para años.
> es mejor ir poquito a poco. Inversión pequeña, errores pequeños.
> 
> Yo monté un negociete de venta de camisetas temáticas allá por la crisis del 93. Me salío todo mal, *unas obras en mi zona de ventas me dejaron sin clientes*,* tuve un accidente de moto que me medio incapacitó en la época de máxima venta.*
> ...




No todos los problemas aportan espericia. Esas dos circunstacias que cuentas te han contaminado tu aventura y no sabes como habria funcionado la tienda si esos factores. Tal vez habria salido a delante y habrias aprendido mas, porque al parar el negocio has dejado de aprender de el.

Yo soy apasinado de estos temas de fallos y problemas y fracasos. No estoy de acuerdo qe de los fallos/problemas y malas expericias se aprende mas.
Tampoco lo que se aprende no es proporcional al batacazo que se da uno. Se puede aprender mucho con reveses leves, a ademas pueden ser mucho sin que te perjudiquen demasiado.

Similar al refran "El diablo no sabe tanto por diable si por viejo" Los problemas no enseñan por problemas si no por ser una situacion nueva y que sale de la rutina"

---------- Post added 26-feb-2014 at 12:32 ----------




dodaltel dijo:


> Yo creo que hay una edad máxima para meterse en tinglados, que requieren un reciclaje profesional muy profundo. El señor de 55 años, lo que tendría que haber hecho es buscarse un amigo empresario, pedirle que le contratase con una nómina medio alta, cotizar y aguantar así 9 o 10 años más hasta llegar a la edad de jubilación. Por supuesto, ni que decir tiene, que el dinero que supuestamente le paga el empresario es ficticio y el que paga, para que le hagan el favor, es el propio interesado en cotizar unos años, hasta que le llegue la jubilación, vamos un fraude, pero es que con determinadas edades hay que procurar, buscarse el hueco, más que ponerse a intentar cambiar las cosas.




Creo que es legal pagarse uno mismo la seguridad social hasta que se jubile.

No hace falta meterse en una empresa. Si se mete y le pagan mejor.


----------



## Wallebot (26 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Y ahora viene lo gordo, le dice al gestor que cierre la empresa y este lo hace. En la cláusula de la subvención había un periodo mínimo de tiempo durante el cual el negocio tenía que estar abierto.* El gestor se hace la picha un lio y da la empresa de baja la fecha estipulada. Resulta que la empresa tenía que estar abierta hasta esa fecha, incluido ese mismo día cuando se dio de baja. La Junta la obliga a que devuelva el total de la subvención de 10000 euros...* No confíes plenamente en tu gestor y lee todos los contratos que te afecten.
> 
> Tuvo que asumir un crédito privado para pagar los gastos de un negocio semi-rentable para el cual no tuvo que pedir crédito alguno...
> 
> ...



Al gestor no se le puede reclamar nada?
Yo creo que es un fallo flagrante. 
Tambien se ve por ese fallo de un dia de la poca tolerancia y razonabilidad de la administración.


----------



## Wallebot (1 Mar 2014)

Video muy relacionado
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/511023-principales-errores-de-emprendedores-carlos-blanco.html


----------



## Luizmi (2 Mar 2014)

Yo tuve una microempresa de sistemas, muy enfocada a la seguridad, teniamos nuestros propios "appliances" o dispositivos de seguridad en los que invertí una cantidad de estudio y trabajo muy importante, el producto era muy bueno, pero fallé en el tema comercial, qué más da que el producto sea tan bueno si estás vendiendo una "caja negra" si nadie sabe lo que pasa dentro?, hubiera sido mil veces mejor buscar un producto similar comercial y dedicarse a vender y a vender.

Tengo un muy buen amigo que recientemente ha cometido el mismo error, es un carpintero de primera y ha invertido un montón de pasta en la maquinaria necesaria para fabricar ventanas, ha llegado a la misma conclusión que yo, revende pero no fabriques...


----------



## vaca (14 Mar 2014)

Sigan aportando experiencias, hoygan.


----------



## Wallebot (14 Mar 2014)

Luizmi dijo:


> Yo tuve una microempresa de sistemas, muy enfocada a la seguridad, teniamos nuestros propios "appliances" o dispositivos de seguridad en los que invertí una cantidad de estudio y trabajo muy importante, el producto era muy bueno, pero fallé en el tema comercial, qué más da que el producto sea tan bueno si estás vendiendo una "caja negra" si nadie sabe lo que pasa dentro?, hubiera sido mil veces mejor buscar un producto similar comercial y dedicarse a vender y a vender.
> 
> Tengo un muy buen amigo que recientemente ha cometido el mismo error, es un carpintero de primera y ha invertido un montón de pasta en la maquinaria necesaria para fabricar ventanas, ha llegado a la misma conclusión que yo, revende pero no fabriques...




Debe ser un fallo muy comun, intentar producirte tu mismo. Macetas, ventanas, incluso un hosting en otro hilo.

Normalmente el 99% de las cosas las puede hacer cualquiera y si tienes dinero puede pedir que te lo hagan. El problema luego es venderlo.

Tal vez seas bueno, pero creo que por desgracia no es lo más relevante para vender. Hay porquerias que se venden mucho por marketing o lo que sea y maravillas que no llegan al cliente.

Si hay un producto parecido vendelo. Si no existe en vez de montar la infrastructura para producirlo, encarga un tirada en una fabrica ya montada.
Es dificil que no lo pueda hacer nadie y tal vez si hay alguna parte que no se puede hacer ya te has evitado casi toda la fabricacion y solo hay que centrarse en esa parte.


----------



## Trump (31 Mar 2014)

Yo soy superrrjoven y monté una empresa (sin inversión eso sí) con otras 3 personas, osea eramos 4 socios y conocía bien a uno de ellos a los otros dos nada. Mi gran error precisamente fue meterme con personas que no conocía (primer paso elige bien a tus socios...) y aunque el otro que no conocía me gustaba como socio había uno como siempre en discordia.

El susodicha siempre mandaba sobre los demás, había que hacer todo lo que el quería y si le proponías alguna alternativa siempre te acababa dando la vuelta a la tortilla de porqué su forma era mejor, dilapidamos una subvención a fondo perdido en gilipolleces.

Llegó nuestro primer proyecto de consultoría y se realizó a precio de coste, el iluminado ya pillaba confianza y subcontrataba servicios o compraba material sin asesorarse con nadie (contrataba con quien le parecía y sin mirar el precio), cuando yo llegaba a pedir material a Alemania para ahorrarnos costes por todos los lados.

A todo esto los otros dos burricos asentían todo lo que hacía este señor (quizás el tonto era yo), pero ya acabado el proyecto (en el que nos sacamos 300€ después de todo por 3 meses de trabajo) y teniendo satisfecho a este cliente bastante gordo en el sector (no te jode, a coste 0) no se le ocurre a este iluminado denunciarlo por unas cosas totalmente ajenas a nosotros.

Finalmente llegó el día en que se pusieron de acuerdo en que había que inyectar dinero para seguir para adelante, yo soy consciente en que en el mundo empresarial llega un momento en que hay que tomar este tipo de decisiones, pero viendo que se estaba gestionando todo como si fuese un bar social mas que una empresa seria (se le daba seriedad cuando les convenía al rey de la historia) opté por largarme.

Ha pasado casi 1 año desde entonces y volvieron a pillar otro proyecto, esta vez no a precio de coste sino gratis ::


----------



## locojaen (31 Mar 2014)

Todos los jefes que he tenido, siempre me han inculcado la siguiente fórmula de éxito:

Nº de socios = nº impar < 3.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Mar 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Todos los jefes que he tenido, siempre me han inculcado la siguiente fórmula de éxito:
> 
> Nº de socios = nº impar < 3.



Cierto, lo que pasa es que la cantidad de "emprendedores" con huevos para saltar a la piscina sin el apoyo del "grupo" es solo una pequeña fracción.


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Mar 2014)

Yo pongo mi experiencia aqui, aunque no fuera un fracaso tampoco fue un éxito.

Monte una empresa con uno de mis clientes que luego vendí, ganando mucho menos de lo esperado pero sin perdidas.

El truco esta en asociarse con gente seria, formal y trabajadora. Y que haya una relación de respeto. Confianzas las justas.

En el fondo cada uno de nosotros piensa que tiene derecho a mas y que el otro se esta llevando la mejor parte.


----------



## Explotaaa (31 Mar 2014)

Yo conozco el caso de unos familiares lejanos.

matrimonio, gente de pueblo, trabajadores como mulas que montan un bar. El bar funciona durante décadas, tiene buena fama y casi todos los fines de semana está lleno. No sólo tienen un negocio que funciona sino que se hacen con un importante patrimonio (pisos, locales, garajes, etc.).

Hijos, a diferencia de sus padres, criados en la abundancia, colegios de la jet, todos sus caprichos y total acceso a la caja registradora. A pesar de todo, ninguno acaba ni el bachillerato, se ponen a trabajar en mil cosas pero no duran demasiado en ningún trabajo (ellos valen demasiado para esas bajezas), el bar no quiere ninguno ni tocarlo. También se dedican a montar negocios que fracasan uno tras otro (poca cabeza y poca voluntad de sacrificio). Además empiezan con los porros (y lo que no son porros) y alguno hasta se queda tocado.

Pasa el tiempo, los señores se jubilan, el bar se lo queda el hijo "más trabajador", pero ya no es ni la sombra de lo que era, va de capa caída (la crisis dicen), pero no abre los domingos porque es demasiado señorito para currar un domingo, el buen nombre del bar ha caído en el olvido. El patrimonio totalmente dilapidado en pagar el tren de vida de los hijos. Y el buen matrimonio tiene que hacerse cargo de sus hijos (y nietos) con sus pensiones, la familia está al borde de la ruina total. 

El error: Que los padres renunciaron a sus raíces y no educaron a los hijos de la misma forma que a ellos los educaron sus padres (el trabajo, el sacrificio, la austeridad). Se les subió la riqueza a la cabeza, pensaron que eran ricos de cuna y que lo iban a ser para siempre.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2014 at 13:24 ----------




serafine7 dijo:


> Manda cojones q el hilo mas visitado y comentado del subforo de emprendedores sea sobre negocios fracasados...



Se aprende más de los fracasos que de los éxitos. Este hilo puede salvar vidas.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (31 Mar 2014)

Como no existe un hilo para los negocios de "exito", lo pongo en éste, a lo mejor alguien se siente identificado. Alguna vez lo he dicho, mis tios tenían un video club:

Él, empleado de una gran empresa; ella, sus labores. Piden al banco 1 millon de las antiguas pesetas, año 1986. Se embarcan en la aventura de montar un video club. Eran los tiempos pre-Sgae, donde la piratería campaba a sus anchas. Su local era alquilado, pero se veían todas las peliculas, recomendaban a los clientes cual ver y cual no. Cuando el que aquí suscribe cumple la mayoría de edad, como ellos no tienen hijos, me piden que les eche una mano. Empezamos a abrir los domingos y festivos, a hacer estadísticas de las pelis más vistas (y se colocan en un tablón... ). Mis padres en el local de al lado montan una papelería, y al poco se fusionan. Tiran los dos negocios muy bien... Hasta que en el año 2000, con la llegada de internet a 56k, la gente en vez de tener un rato para ver una peli, prefiere navegar y cotillear internet a venir al videoclub.

En el año 2001 termino mi carrera y siento a mis tios y padres en una comida familiar: si me he sacado una ingeniería no es para estar detrás de un mostrador. Los 4 me miran desconsoladamente, pero el tiempo ha hecho mella en ellos, quieren descansar de toda una vida de "trabajos forzados". Ponemos un anuncio en el periódico, viene una cadena de televisión y nos compra todas las peliculas. 

Cerramos sin que quede una cinta.

5 años más tarde, mis tios venden un adobao que tenían en un pueblo costero, ya no iban para nada... por 40 kg (les costó 10 + intereses). Mis padres habían vendido el suyo unos años antes.

En las reuniones familiares, suelo preguntarles: ¿echáis de menos el videoclub? Los 4 se miran y me dicen: "para nada".

Y yo tampoco.


----------



## Explotaaa (31 Mar 2014)

Acredito dijo:


> Una amiga se pide una ayuda de mujer emprendedora y monta una tienda de ropa en un local familiar. Primer error, tira de amigos para hacer la obra y la fontanería alentada por estos que le dijeron que le iban a hacer buen precio, y se lo hicieron, pero le metiron los mejores materiales que encontraron todo facturado. No subcontrates "amigos" viendo alguna ventaja en ello, *en los negocios no hay amigos y los presupuestos tienen que estar cerrados.*
> 
> La tienda empieza a funcionar sin generar muchos ingresos. Una clienta le pide el favor de que le arregle un vestido para una boda, ya que la chica sabe coser. Se corre la voz como la pólvora y le vienen un montón de clientas para arreglos. Se va a hacienda y les pregunta si necesita alguna licencia diferente para la nueva actividad. Le dicen que SÍ y la obligan a pagar la diferencia por el periodo total que el negocio lleva abierto y una multita por no haber informado a tiempo. Con el precio de la nueva licencia y los arreglos que van a menos, ya que el tema de las bodas es temporal, ya no cubre costos y tiene cerrar... *Segunda moraleja, no seas honrado con Hacienda porque no te van a hacer palmas ni felicitar por ser buena persona... *
> 
> ...



No sé si es lo normal, pero yo trabajaba hace tiempo para una asesoría y las CAGADAS del asesor las PAGABA el asesor. Por eso no la cagaba casi nunca, recuerdo un vez que se le pasó algo de un cliente y les llegó el recargo y lo pagó él.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (31 Mar 2014)

Explotaaa dijo:


> No sé si es lo normal, pero yo trabajaba hace tiempo para una asesoría y las CAGADAS del asesor las PAGABA el asesor. Por eso no la cagaba casi nunca, recuerdo un vez que se le pasó algo de un cliente y les llegó el recargo y lo pagó él.



Hay asesores y asesores.

Para que no haya ningún problema lo mejor es hacer un contrato que especifique que, en caso de cagada, quien paga es el asesor.


----------



## Bubble Boy (31 Mar 2014)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Hasta que en el año 2000, con la llegada de internet a 56k, la gente en vez de tener un rato para ver una peli, prefiere navegar y cotillear internet a venir al videoclub.
> 
> En el año 2001 termino mi carrera y siento a mis tios y padres en una comida familiar: si me he sacado una ingeniería no es para estar detrás de un mostrador. Los 4 me miran desconsoladamente, pero el tiempo ha hecho mella en ellos, quieren descansar de toda una vida de "trabajos forzados". Ponemos un anuncio en el periódico, viene una cadena de televisión y nos compra todas las peliculas.
> 
> Cerramos sin que quede una cinta



Tu caso no es un fracaso, es un éxito empresarial. Los negocios tiene ciclos de comienzo, maduración, declive y cierre, y máxime hoy con lo rápido que va todo. Excepto negocios como Loterías, Estancos, Farmacias, etc. todas las empresas tienen un ciclo de vida. Supisteis anticiparos al fin de los videoclubs e hicisteis lo correcto, cerrar.

Esto lo saben muy bien los chinos, que cuando ven que la cosa va para abajo, cierran y abren otro negocio nuevo en vez de estar aguantando pérdidas esperando a que remonte.


----------



## ¿Qué? (5 Abr 2014)

Orriols dijo:


> Soy joven y mi mayor proyecto empresarial ha sido una inversión de 400 euros en una barra libre que organizamos para universitarios...... fue una ostia reveladora de cómo funciona todo.









Mi caso:
>Nochevieja año 2005 o 2006 (no lo recuerdo ahora con exactitud)
>Idea de negocio montar un cotillon
>Emprendedores 2, mi socio y yo.
>Alquiler del local (restaurante chino durante toda la noche) 1.000€
>Bebidas, adornos, etc unos 600 o 500. 
>Perdimos creo que 400 euros cada uno.(todas la cifras son de cabeza, ya he dicho que no me acuerdo). ::

Nuestro fallo, que en realidad fue *mi* fallo. Fue confiar en la gente.
En cualquier negocio lo importante son los clientes que tienen la pasta (lo sé, golazo de señor).
Empezamos los preparativos un mes antes (página web, publicidad, proveedor de las bebidas, local, etc) mi socio me juró y requetejuro y confirmó que un grupo grande de boyscouts de la parroquia de no se que mierda, querian celebrar la fiesta en nuestro cotillón. Digamos que ese era el pez gordo a por el que ibamos, mientras tanto otra gente, pequeños grupos de personas iban comprandonos las entradas para la noche D.

Conforme se iba acercando la fecha, yo preguntando y presionando a mi socio que que pasaba con los putos boyscouts. A cuatro dias del evento y de haber comprado ya todas las bebidas y todo el pifostio me dice el colega que los de la parroquia se hechan atrás. :8: Después de toda la energia, tiempo y dinero invertido mi socio (y amigo) con consada resignación me propone cancelar el cotillón, no pagar el alquiler, quedarnos en la puerta del local y conforme vaya apareciendo la gente devolverles la pasta y aguantar estoicamente los posibles insulto que no pudieran propinar.

Es en ese momento cometí el fallo de confiar en la gente; le dije a mi colega que luz verde, que seguimos para adelante y que salga el sol por Antequera. Yo tenía la idea que habría mucha gente en nochevieja que se habría quedado sin plan y que de forma improvisada se apuntaran a nuestro cotillón a última hora. Que ingenuo fuí entonces. Pero claro, a toro pasado todos somos muy listo.

El cotillón fue un fracaso, debimos de llegar a un 30% o 40% de capacidad del local. Cuando veia todos esos vacios me desesperaba, me largaba fuera a intentar mantenerme ocupado haciendo cualquier otra cosa, intentado tapar fugas como fuera, nuestra empresa hacia aguas por todos lados. Yo diciendoles a los barmans que no abrieran botellas alegremente si aun había botellas ya abiertas. 8el género no abierto siempre lo puedes devolver recuperando el 100% de lo invertido).

Tras haber recuperado parte de pecios, ya pasada la tormenta y hablando con la gente de la magistral estrategia empresarial colegas nos soltaban que esa noche se habían quedado sin plan y que les podríamos haber avisado ::
Nos hubiera salido más rentable no haber hecho el cotillón y haber develto la pasta.

Es la primera y última vez que he emprendido un negocio.

*Moraleja*: No confies en la gente y menos en los españoles.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (6 Abr 2014)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Mi caso:
> >Nochevieja año 2005 o 2006 (no lo recuerdo ahora con exactitud)
> >Idea de negocio montar un cotillon
> >Emprendedores 2, mi socio y yo.
> ...



Los boyscouts nunca pertenecen a una parroquia de mierda... es más, las parroquias de mierda nunca tienen boyscouts. 

Si hablamos con propiedad, las parroquias no suelen tener boyscouts de mierda.

(lo siento pero me enerva que mezclen unos con otros)


----------



## elecmadrid (6 Abr 2014)

Una buena idea....., trabajo , constancia, seriedad .... Y pasta.... Mucha pasta , empiezas fracasando desde el minuto 1 eso lamentablemente cuesta dinero


----------



## yomismo75 (6 Abr 2014)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Mi caso:
> >Nochevieja año 2005 o 2006 (no lo recuerdo ahora con exactitud)
> >Idea de negocio montar un cotillon
> >Emprendedores 2, mi socio y yo.
> ...



Efectivamente, nunca hay que dejar que otro haga las cosas sin supervisión, aunque lo más importante es ver si tu socio tiene dos dedos de luces. 

Las cosas son así, a veces se gana y otras se pierde, pero siempre es recomendable atar la cosas, sobre todo si hay que poner pasta de por medio.

Es decir, que si se le hubiese pedido una especie de fianza a los boyscouts para que no cambiasen de opinión tan alegremente, al menos os habríais guardado las espaldas y si un cliente pone pegas a poner aunque solo sea el 20% de lo que se supone que tienen que pagar, es por que ni el cliente lo tiene claro, así que mejor no arriesgarse.

De todos tomos tampoco lo que vd cuenta es un fracaso, es lo típico de que algo le viene grande por falta de experiencia, pero de esos errores se aprende y igual que salió mal, podría haber salido bien, es decir, que ese negocio salió en parte por mala suerte y en parte por poca picardía.


----------



## ¿Qué? (6 Abr 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Es decir, que si se le hubiese pedido una especie de fianza a los boyscouts para que no cambiasen de opinión tan alegremente, al menos os habríais guardado las espaldas y si un cliente pone pegas a poner aunque solo sea el 20% de lo que se supone que tienen que pagar, es por que ni el cliente lo tiene claro, así que mejor no arriesgarse.



Efectivamente *yomismo75* me viene ahora a la cabeza esta noticia:
BlaBlaCar empezará a cobrar a los pasajeros este año

Os pondré en situación: Blablacar es un servición para viajar compartiendo gastos, lo cual esta muy bien para ahorrarte un dinero viajando y tal. Funciona por casi toda europa, (incluso en alemania tienen un servicio propio _Mitfahrgelegenheit_). Pues bien, ahora lo quieren hacer de pago. ¿Por qué? pues por la sencilla razón de que la gente da asco.
Gente que te reserva un asiento en tu coche y a los cinco minutos antes de salir te dice que no (eso si se acuerdan de llamarte, claro), que ha encontrado a otro conductor que le venia mejor, etc. Y tu mientras guardandole el sitio a ese capullo y rechazando a otras personas que habían solicitado viajar en tu coche.

*Ahora, gracias a estos simpáticos impresentables hay que dejar un señal de pago.* Yo he viajado varias veces con el _Mitfahrgelegenheit_ y el sistema funciona, pero funciona cuando la gente hace lo que dice que va a hacer.

Con respecto a lo mio, pues bueno fueron 400€ que ahora tampoco parece demasiado. Pero por aquella época cómo estudiante que no tenia un chavo, 400€ era un dineral. De todas formas es lo que tu dice, una lección bien aprendida. Solo por si alguien decide meterse en un fregao de estos.

Saludos


----------



## flow (6 Abr 2014)

Hundí un cine :XX:

Pero no fue mi culpa. Mientras estudiaba presenté un proyecto a la Universidad para montar un cine-club en uno de los 4 cines de la ciudad a los que no iba nadie (época máxima de descargas de pelis Megaupload, pirateo de DVDs, etc.). 

A un cine en concreto le quedaban tres días, estaba en pleno centro de la ciudad y tenía el tamaño justo. Organicé una asociación cultural en la uni juntando a los máximos especialistas en cine que he visto en mi vida, otros alumnos de diferentes carreras. El consejo de sabios era de unas 5 personas y había otros 10 dispuestos a colaborar en tareas que no fueran la programación. 

Diseñamos una fórmula de programación basada en la suscripción. Al garantizar un mínimo de ingresos al cine, el local se hacía sostenible sin renunciar a la programación. Se trataba de secuestrar una sesión en el día flojo de la semana y ponerla muy barata pero llenarla, programando pelis de culto y cine musical, anime, etc. También se pretendía capturar ciclos de cine de la Filmoteca de la Comunidad, una joya. Una programación para universitarios.

Presentamos la memoria económica en el registro de la Universidad. Nunca nos llamaron y nos disolvimos. No podíamos hacerlo sin apoyo institucional. 

Bien, yo me fui a vivir a otra ciudad y al cabo de creo uno o dos años de haber presentado el proyecto, veo que existe un cine-club en la ciudad, organizado por el aula de cine de la Universidad (un grupo intervenido hasta la médula por profesores y sin iniciativa ninguna). La Universidad se pensó que podía prescindir de los autores originales de la idea, y la plagió sin piedad. En el folleto pude leer la sinopsis del proyecto tal y como la presenté en el registro, coma por coma! 

¿En qué falló la Universidad?:

- En la selección del cine. Usaron otro con el que tenían más afinidad, más lejos del centro y más caro de mantener, que estaba también en crisis. Las instalaciones eran mejores, eso sí.
- En la selección de las películas. Eran rancias, no para universitarios, a veces nuevas (más caro). Aún así fue un éxito de público durante dos años o así, lo cual demostró que la idea era buena. 
- En el timing: llegaron tarde, al hacerse el proyecto dos años después de haberlo presentado, los cines ya estaban tocados de pasta por la crisis provocada por las descargas de internet. 
- Y lo peor de todo: No era una suscripción, con lo que a veces se llenaba y a veces estaba vacío. 

Al cabo de un tiempo el cine tuvo que cerrar, pero esa era la única sesión de la semana en la que había gente en las películas. Yo no participé en el proyecto, la Universidad subvencionaba las películas y la gente pagaba unos 3€. 

Conclusión: No excluyas al autor intelectual de un negocio, aunque sea un estudiante sin recursos económicos, sin experiencia laboral ni mucho menos empresarial y sin conocimientos del tema. 

Conclusión: Yo hice un plan de negocio, ellos no, aunque se lo di hecho no supieron ver las claves del asunto para que fuera sostenible en el tiempo.

Conclusión: No trabajes con la Administración. Te roban el proyecto y se apuntan el tanto (el proyecto fue muy popular en los medios locales)


----------



## invitado (7 Abr 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Efectivamente, nunca hay que dejar que otro haga las cosas sin supervisión, aunque lo más importante es ver si tu socio tiene dos dedos de luces.
> 
> Las cosas son así, a veces se gana y otras se pierde, pero siempre es recomendable atar la cosas, sobre todo si hay que poner pasta de por medio.
> 
> ...



Montar un cotillón para nochevieja, una barra en fiesta universitaria, etc, no es emprender; es creerse el listo de la clase y como ese día es fiesta y la gente se emborracha yo por mi cara bonita me forro ... Eso está más cerca de la especulación que de emprender ... jugársela a cara o cruz, sin más.

Emprender sería montar un bar (no me meto en el tipo de negocio en sí). Así sin más.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 10:23 ----------




flow dijo:


> Conclusión: No excluyas al autor intelectual de un negocio, aunque sea un estudiante sin recursos económicos, sin experiencia laboral ni mucho menos empresarial y sin conocimientos del tema.
> 
> Conclusión: Yo hice un plan de negocio, ellos no, aunque se lo di hecho no supieron ver las claves del asunto para que fuera sostenible en el tiempo.



Un "socio/asociado/proveedor/cliente" me ha quitado una idea ienso: ... qué hacer, después de la sorpresa/calentón y valorando mucho la situación: 
- ver como implantan el negocio
- desconociendo parte del negocio esperar a que no les funcione como piensan o que les funcione (ya me da igual)
- copiar lo implantado  para ver en qué se equivocaban y en qué no. ver en qué me equivocaba y en qué no
- implantarlo por mi cuenta (con un ahorro importante de costes).
- ya estoy en ello.

Todo es un remix. Lo fue para ellos (siendo unos listos). Lo será para mí (deseo ver su cara).


----------



## Lombroso (7 Abr 2014)

Mi próxima idea es rellenar botellas de alcohol en mi bar, incluyendo vino. Siempre me he movido al filo de la ilegalidad y ahora ya toca. Es un negocio de temporada y haciéndolo durante todo el verano calculo un pequeño ahorro de unos 200 €.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Abr 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> Mi próxima idea es rellenar botellas de alcohol en mi bar, incluyendo vino. Siempre me he movido al filo de la ilegalidad y ahora ya toca. Es un negocio de temporada y haciéndolo durante todo el verano calculo un pequeño ahorro de unos 200 €.



Es el primer "fracaso empresarial" que leo en el hilo antes de que ocurra...  ... mantennos informados a medida que suceda...


----------



## Wallebot (30 Nov 2014)

garcia dijo:


> Pues si lees el libro “Game Over: Los 13 errores que me llevaron a cerrar mi empresa” fliparás.
> 
> En el capítulo "Error nº 3 - Infrafinancie su proyecto"
> 
> ...



Se supone que infra-finacinanciar es un error o es un error aconsejar que no infrafinanciaes y pidas un credito?

Yo veo que hay que pedir un credio cuando el negocio te pide crecer y el limitante es el dinero. Aunque no nunca se libra del riesgo de que algo salga mal.


----------



## luismarple (30 Nov 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Todos los jefes que he tenido, siempre me han inculcado la siguiente fórmula de éxito:
> 
> Nº de socios = nº impar < 3.



Tambien pueden ser dos porque de esa forma siempre sabrás quien la ha cagado (si la cagada no es tuya es del otro) pero tienes que conocer al otro como si lo hubieras parido. Compañero de trabajo o de universidad con el que lleves mano a mano tiempo o similar. Alguien que sepas que funciona pero que no sea tu amigo.

Emprender solo es jodido porque habrá temporadas en las que te den bajones, te atasques o no seas capaz de ver algo obvio. En esos momentos necesitas tener a alguien al lado.

Las mujeres, los padres y los hijos siempre lejos del negocio. Que tengan claro que pueden dar su opinión pero no deciden nada. Una mujer o una madre malmetiendo por detrás puede pudrir una relación de trabajo productiva.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2014 at 18:50 ----------




Wallebot dijo:


> Se supone que infra-finacinanciar es un error o es un error aconsejar que no infrafinanciaes y pidas un credito?
> 
> Yo veo que hay que pedir un credio cuando el negocio te pide crecer y el limitante es el dinero. Aunque no nunca se libra del riesgo de que algo salga mal.



Crecer es muy jodido, hay que saber hacerlo. Yo he decidido no crecer por los riesgos que supone. Tal como están las cosas prefiero sobrevivir con un tinglado de dos personas subcontratando puntualmente cosas a tener en nómina a tres o cuatro personas, un local más grande y todos los gastos que conlleva.

Crecer es una apuesta. Sólo porque te vaya bien siendo dos no significa que vayas a forrarte siendo cinco.


----------



## chusto (30 Nov 2014)

Hilo super ameno e interesantisimo. Se lee de una tirada. Yo no tengo ninguna historia propia de emprendimiento. Mis padres a punto estuvieron de meterse en una tienda, pero la posibilidad de fracasar, les hizo echarse atras. Miraron el traspaso de una ferreteria y una papeleria. Siguiendo como les ha ido a estos negocios, con la ferreteria hubieran perdido mucho dinero y con la papeleria les hubiera funcionado. 

Mi abuelo si que fue emprendedor y se arruino. Tenia un buen negocio con el trato de caballerias pero cuando en la agricultura empezaron a entrar los tractores, las caballerias desaparecieron. Tambien habia que añadir que mi abuelo no ahorraba nada, y cuando le fue el negocio mal tuvo que irse a vivir a casa de sus suegros.


----------



## John Galt 007 (30 Nov 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Se supone que infra-finacinanciar es un error o es un error aconsejar que no infrafinanciaes y pidas un credito?
> 
> Yo veo que hay que pedir un credio cuando el negocio te pide crecer y el limitante es el dinero. Aunque no nunca se libra del riesgo de que algo salga mal.



Infra financiar es una NECESIDAD. Solo así estaras obligado a conseguir mas por menos y a pensar nuevas formas de ganar dinero.

Si tienes todo el dinero que necesitas y este do viene de tu bolsillo es mas probable que lo despilfarres.

Lo primero es ponerse en marcha como sea y conseguir que vaya entrando dinero en la empresa.


----------



## Kalevala (30 Nov 2014)

Luizmi dijo:


> Tengo un muy buen amigo que recientemente ha cometido el mismo error, es un carpintero de primera y ha invertido un montón de pasta en la maquinaria necesaria para fabricar ventanas, ha llegado a la misma conclusión que yo, revende pero no fabriques...



refrán judío: compra y vende pero nunca fabriques. Y si vendes antes de comprar, mejor que mejor.
Y con la misma idea, me contó un amigo, empresario fabricante: producir es lo fácil, lo difícil es vender lo producido.


----------



## Lombroso (1 Dic 2014)

Mi caso no puede calificarse de fracaso empresarial pero tal vez la experiencia de llevar a cabo X tratos sí. Hace un tiempo abrí un hilo exponiendo un caso para recibir opiniones, lo resumo por encima: mi socio y yo tenemos un local parado que decidimos abrir pero como mi socio tiene otro trabajo decide buscar a alguien de confianza para que ocupe su puesto, de modo que el negocio lo llevaríamos "el de confianza" y yo. En lugar de pagarle un jornal acuerdan unos porcentajes sobre el beneficio. El final de la historia es de auténtico desastre. Desavenencias entre ellos dos y entre "el de confianza" y un servidor.

Clave del problema: mala elección "del de confianza". Vago, impuntual, maleducado con los clientes, implicación 0 (y eso que iba a comisión), pasotismo, eso sí, a la hora de cobrar nos exige rapidez y un dinero que no le correspondía. El asunto por poco acaba en los tribunales amenazándonos de que trabajaba más horas de lo que ponía en su contrato. 

Moraleja: el que viene a trabajar se le paga un jornal y déjense de acuerdos raros y modernos sobre ventas.


----------



## Smoker (1 Dic 2014)

pedazo de hilo


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Dic 2014)

Kalevala dijo:


> refrán judío: compra y vende pero nunca fabriques. Y si vendes antes de comprar, mejor que mejor.
> Y con la misma idea, me contó un amigo, empresario fabricante: producir es lo fácil, lo difícil es vender lo producido.



No estoy de acuerdo. Es en la fabricación de un producto terminado donde mas valor se ánade y es algo mucho mas dificil de copiar.

Yo vendo antes de comprar, pero mis márgenes son una mierda.

Supongo que no se puede tener todo en esta vida. He hecho varios negocios con judíos y la verdad es que no es algo agradable.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (3 Dic 2014)

Con el máximo respeto al Sr calopez , a Doña Animosa y a todas sus excelentisimas señorias, mi pequeña aportación.

Concesionario de SEAT y taller mecanico en Madrid. Empresa familiar fundada por el abuelo. 35 años estuvimos abiertos. A lo largo de esos años llegamos a ser 12 empleados. Acabamos cerrando por varios motivos que paso a enumerar.

1º Cambio en las condiciones con la SEAT (ya se habia fusionado con la VW). En principio eramos agentes. La Fabrica nos dejaba los coches , los poniamos en la exposición , si vendíamos alguno , el cliente nos lo pagaba , nosotros se lo pagábamos al concesionario , este se lo pagaba a la fabrica , entonces la fábrica nos mandaba la documentación , matriculábamos el coche a nombre del cliente y se lo entregábamos. 

La principal diferencia es que el concesionario COMPRA los coches a la fábrica antes de venderlos y el agente los compra cuando ya lo ha vendido. Gran ventaja para el agente sin duda , aunque la comisión que se queda por la venta es bastante menor. gana menos pero arriesga mucho menos.

Si el coche elegido por el cliente no estaba en nuestro tallers el cliente dejaba una señal , pedíamos el coche , cuando llegaba el coche se lo enseñabamos al cliente y si estaba conforme nos lo pagaba completo y al llegar la documentación se lo matriculábamos. Si al cliente no le gustaba , se le devolvía la señal al cliente y se devolvía el coche al concesionario. la comisión era un 7% del precio franco fábrica. (mas o menos según modelos).
Un buen día la SEAT dice que de agentes nada , que si queremos coches en la exposición tienen que ser pagados de antemano. Que tenemos que hacernos concesionario. Inasumible para un pequeño agente. Y menos para una empresa familiar. Claro ejemplo de que el pez grande se come al pequeño. Fuimos de los últimos agentes que quedo en Madrid gracias a nuestra excelente ubicación que hacia que nuestros 3 vendedores vendiesen muchos mas coches que el concesionario con 10. El concesionario estuvo años haciendonos putadas hasta que no pudimos mas.

Que conste que el concesionario con el que trabajábamos cambio de dueños mas de 10 veces en esos 35 años. 10 dueños que invirtiron una fortuna (cientos de millones de pesetas) y se arruinaron.

2º Durante 25 de esos 35 años hubo una persona (mi tia) que no se casó ni tuvo hijos , que trabajó como una negra de Lunes a Domingo de 8 de la mañana a 11 de la noche. Dirigia el taller , llevaba las cuentas , vendía coches (mas que los otros dos vendedores juntos) , barría y fregaba la exposición todos los días, regaba las plantas, negociaba con los bancos , con los gerifaltes de la volkswagen ( aun la recuerdo en una reunion en la SEAT diciendo que lo de matricular los Toledos de Barcelona 92 a cuenta de los agentes lo iba a hacer su puta madre y que se metiesen esos coches por el culo , que no iba a vender a sus clientes del barrio coches usados por nuevos , dando voces y golpes encima de una mesa con su chaquetita rioda a 5 ejecutivos de la VW con sus trajes y corbatas).
Esa mujer que ganó mucho dinero para ella y su familia en los años buenos era LONCHAFINISTA EXTREMA. Aun recuerdo que le pedía a mi madre las camisas viejas de mi padre para coserse bragas (recuerdo como esa vez mi madre le dijo a grito pelao que tres bragas valen 100 pesetas en el mercadillo , que no le daba mas camisas , por eso recuerdo la anécdota perfectamente). 

Los empleados la adoraban y la profesaban una fidelidad absoluta, lo cual garantizaba el buen funcionamiento de la empresa ( no cabe duda que si el jefe cumple , los de abajo cumplen).

los últimos 10 años mi tia dejó en manos del mayor de sus sobrinos ( que ya llevaba años siendo un excelente vendedor), la dirección de la empresa. En cuanto paso de vendedor a gerente la cosa se jodio. Porches , motos , golf , ropa de marca. Digamos que tenía "otro estilo" , el cuento de siempre, no me voy a extender en este punto que ya han puesto el resto de los foreros ejemplos parecidos. Los empleados al ver el percal empezaron a bajar su rendimiento. Tardaron tiempo en darse cuenta pero acabaron pasando de todo. Clarisimo ejemplo que si el jefe no cumple , los demás tampoco. 

En el 2000 no pudimos mas y cerramos con 60 millones de pesetas de pufo, que tuvimos que pagar entre todos los familiares pidiendo créditos personales. Aun así todos los empleados fueron indenmizados con lo suyo, hasta la última peseta.

3º Nuestro negocio se basaba en la honradez y en la cercania al barrio. Casi todos los SEAT del barrio los vendimos nosotros. La gente iba a comprar un coche , lo pagaba , se le entregaba el coche y se le hacía el mantenimiento. Si, eramos un pequeño taller costroso comparado con las superinstalaciones de nuestros concesionarios pero hacíamos lo que teníamos que hacer y lo haciamos bien , Vendiamos coches y los arreglábamos cuando se estropeaban, punto. 
Al final todos los gilipollas acabaron valorando más que la chorba que te vendía el coche tuviese las tetas grandes y que el taller pareciese un quirófano aunque tuviesen que pagar mas. Entonces me parecía increible , confiabamos en que nuestro buen hacer y nuestra honradez nos haría sobrevivir. Ahora , para mi pesar he abierto los ojos y he descubierto la verdad , que las tetas gordas venden coches. Que lagente valora mas el valor añadido que el valor de las cosas. Bueno , este es mi discutible punto de vista , si , ya lo se.

El mensaje que os quiero hacer llegar con todo este rollo (mil perdones por la extensión) es que a pesar de todo , en los años buenos , se ganó dinero porque la cabeza de ese negocio trabajó como un animal y se dejó la vida en ello. Y aun con todo y con eso , nos fuimos a la ruina.

Da igual lo bueno que se sea , lo que se trabaje , lo que se plane , siempre hay variables contra las que no se puede luchar.

Cuando os veo mis queridos foreros ( llevo años leyendo burbuja , asi como Rankia , ...) , a vosotros y a algunos de mis amigos diciendo que lo que hay que hacer es emprender , es montar algo , que tener tu propia empresa es un triunfo personal incomparable a trabajar por cuenta ajena os digo que TURURUUU.

tengo clarísimo que jamas montaré una empresa , que trabajar como una bestia no sirve mas que para perder la salud. Que he visto a mi familia hundirse , acabar como el rosario de la Aurora. La familia quedó destrozada y ya casi no nos vemos. Esa mujer que trabajó toda su vida por su negocio acabó con una depresión de caballo y acabó volviendose a su pueblo a pasar su vejez , totalmente arruinada , económica , física y mentalmente hablando. 

Como moraleja final os digo que según mi experiencia toda empresa que funciona esta basada en el chanchullo , en el engaño , en los enchufes , en la usura y en la falta de escrupulos en los negocios. Que os olvideis de ser buenos , honrados , trabajadores , cumplidores , y todas las demás virtudes que nos fueron metiendo en la mollera a lo largo de nuestra educación y que en esta vida , al contrario que en la película, Dar Veider siempre gana y los jedais siempre pierden.

Mucha suerte en vuestros proyectos , queridisimos mios.


----------



## eTendero (3 Dic 2014)

¡Aplauso enorme!


----------



## RETAMA (4 Dic 2014)

Spoiler






lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Con el máximo respeto al Sr calopez , a Doña Animosa y a todas sus excelentisimas señorias, mi pequeña aportación.
> 
> Concesionario de SEAT y taller mecanico en Madrid. Empresa familiar fundada por el abuelo. 35 años estuvimos abiertos. A lo largo de esos años llegamos a ser 12 empleados. Acabamos cerrando por varios motivos que paso a enumerar.
> 
> ...







Le he dado las gracias cuando no llevaba leído ni la mitad, una vez acabado de leerlo, le vuelvo a dar las gracias.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Dic 2014)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Con el máximo respeto al Sr calopez , a Doña Animosa y a todas sus excelentisimas señorias, mi pequeña aportación.
> 
> 
> Mucha suerte en vuestros proyectos , queridisimos mios.



Me descubro. Historia interesantísima, y muy bien contada. Ha escrito usted el puto Evangelio, amigo mío.


----------



## BILU (5 Dic 2014)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Con el máximo respeto al Sr calopez , a Doña Animosa y a todas sus excelentisimas señorias, mi pequeña aportación.
> 
> Concesionario de SEAT y taller mecanico en Madrid. Empresa familiar fundada por el abuelo. 35 años estuvimos abiertos. A lo largo de esos años llegamos a ser 12 empleados. Acabamos cerrando por varios motivos que paso a enumerar.
> 
> ...




Cuando oigo (y suele ser bastante habitual) el rollo del fundador que trabaja de lunes a domingo de tal a tal hora y que es el alma del negocio por una parte es encomiable, porque significa que personas sin ninguna formación más que su experiencia y tesón pueden llegar alto a base de sacrificio.

Pero por otra parte no me gusta porque cuando una empresa depende tanto de una persona algo se está haciendo mal, no puede ser que para que una empresa funciona el jefe tenga que estar 365 días /24 hrs. disponible , si pasa eso se está fallando en organización a mi modesto entender. Y así les pasa lo que les pasa a todas, que el día que esa persona deja de trabajar o fallece se van a pique pero rápidamente.

Probablemente trabajaban tanto que no tenían ni tiempo en formar a alguien o planificar una sucesión.


----------



## dlombardia (5 Dic 2014)

BILU dijo:


> Probablemente trabajaban tanto que no tenían ni tiempo en formar a alguien o planificar una sucesión.




Probablemente no sabían y/o no querían.
Como bien dice, un rasgo facilmente encontrable en ese tipo de jefes (encomiables por otra parte) puede ser la falta de formación en 'gestión'.

Son personas 'hechas a sí mismas', que siempre han salido adelante con mucho trabajo, esfuerzo, etc. y que pueden no ser conscientes de la importancia de planificar una sucesión o que incluso directamente no se plantean semejante cosa.

Algunos parece que piensen que pueden seguir trabajando después de muertos. Y estoy seguro que si pudieran, lo harían.

Un empresario que sepa de la importancia que tiene delegar la gestión de determinadas cosas en determinados momentos, que sepa que no va a ser eterno y que tiene que venir detrás alguien igual o mejor que él, va a encontrar tiempo para hacer ese trabajo sí o sí. Porque llegado un punto, es el trabajo más importante que tiene que hacer por la empresa.


----------



## Lombroso (5 Dic 2014)

Gran aportación. 

Te refieres a una conjetura de "si el coche deseado por el cliente no estaba en el local, se le hacía pagar una señal y se le traía." ¿No crees que eso es una desventaja competitiva con respecto a los concesionarios? En un concesionario (según tú parece un quirófano) tienes casi todos los coches expuestos, tal vez para un posible comprador sea más cómodo ir directamente a un lugar donde sabe 99% seguro que va a estar expuesto el coche que ha visto en el anuncio y que desea comprar, que ir a un taller en el que no sabe si está y, en dicho caso, tenga que abonar una señal solamente por el mero hecho de verlo. 

Al final todo se resume a que erais una empresa pero trabajabais de manera indirecta para una multinacional del automóvil. No puedo estar más en desacuerdo en que el éxito de muchas empresas se achaque al engaño y el enchufismo. Que lo hay es evidente pero de ahí a considerar que cualquier pequeña empresa que tiene éxito haya sido a través de esos métodos hay un avismo.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Dic 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> Gran aportación.
> 
> Te refieres a una conjetura de "si el coche deseado por el cliente no estaba en el local, se le hacía pagar una señal y se le traía." ¿No crees que eso es una desventaja competitiva con respecto a los concesionarios? En un concesionario (según tú parece un quirófano) tienes casi todos los coches expuestos, tal vez para un posible comprador sea más cómodo ir directamente a un lugar donde sabe 99% seguro que va a estar expuesto el coche que ha visto en el anuncio y que desea comprar, que ir a un taller en el que no sabe si está y, en dicho caso, tenga que abonar una señal solamente por el mero hecho de verlo.
> 
> Al final todo se resume a que erais una empresa pero trabajabais de manera indirecta para una multinacional del automóvil. No puedo estar más en desacuerdo en que el éxito de muchas empresas se achaque al engaño y el enchufismo. Que lo hay es evidente pero de ahí a considerar que cualquier pequeña empresa que tiene éxito haya sido a través de esos métodos hay un avismo.



Compré mi coche en 2012. Hay seis motorizaciones, 3 acabados interiores y 16 colores. aparte se pueden montar complementos y extras, por supuesto.

No creo que pienses que ningun concesionario tiene exactamente el coche en versión gasolina 150CV con el acabado prestigio y el color tormenta en las Hurdes. Tienen coches blancos o negros o el que más se venda en ese segmento. Si te va bien, te hacen un pequeño descuento por tenerlo en stock, pero si quieres un modelo en concreto, te esperas unos días a que llegue.

Creo que es con todos los fabricantes igual. Con algunos fabricantes como VW, te esperas un mes, a mí con Honda me tocó esperar una semana.


----------



## guani (5 Dic 2014)

Cuando tenía 9 años arreglaron el acerado de mi calle por lo que tenía a mi disposición cantidades ingentes de granito. Me llenaba la mochila de piedras y las vendía en el colegio como pisapapeles, como eran muy bonitas y brillaban se vendían muy bien: desde 5 pesetas las más pequeñas a 10 duros las más grandes. 
Beneficio del 100%.

Mi negocio terminó abrupta y dramáticamente cuando el destino quiso que una de las fichas de Naturales consistiera en buscar granito y analizar sus distintos componentes. Fue un caos: toda la clase se levantó gritando y tirando duros sobre mi mesa; nadie quería quedarse sin su piedra. La profesora me obligó a repartir mi alijo y así terminó mi primera aventura empresarial. 

En cualquier caso, en aquella época era adicta a los sobres sorpresa por lo que todos los beneficios me los acabé puliendo en el puesto y tuve que empezar de cero. Ya os contaré mi siguiente iniciativa, dos años después xD


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Dic 2014)

sabueXo dijo:


> Masoca es estar hasta los 67 años levantándote a las 7 de la mañana y volviendo a casa a las 7 de la tarde haciendo lo mismo día tras día y generando dinero en un negocio que nunca será tuyo sin poder controlar tu vida como te de la gana.
> 
> Aparte de tener que bajar la cabeza cuando tu jefe te humille porque tienes que dar de comer a tus hijos.
> 
> ...



como va eso sabueXo? :rolleye:

---------- Post added 05-dic-2014 at 14:27 ----------




guani dijo:


> Cuando tenía 9 años arreglaron el acerado de mi calle por lo que tenía a mi disposición cantidades ingentes de granito. Me llenaba la mochila de piedras y las vendía en el colegio como pisapapeles, como eran muy bonitas y brillaban se vendían muy bien: desde 5 pesetas las más pequeñas a 10 duros las más grandes.
> Beneficio del 100%.
> 
> Mi negocio terminó abrupta y dramáticamente cuando el destino quiso que una de las fichas de Naturales consistiera en buscar granito y analizar sus distintos componentes. Fue un caos: toda la clase se levantó gritando y tirando duros sobre mi mesa; nadie quería quedarse sin su piedra. La profesora me obligó a repartir mi alijo y así terminó mi primera aventura empresarial.
> ...



cuentanos más venga


----------



## Z4LMAN (5 Dic 2014)

guani dijo:


> Cuando tenía 9 años arreglaron el acerado de mi calle por lo que tenía a mi disposición cantidades ingentes de granito. Me llenaba la mochila de piedras y las vendía en el colegio como pisapapeles, como eran muy bonitas y brillaban se vendían muy bien: desde 5 pesetas las más pequeñas a 10 duros las más grandes.
> Beneficio del 100%.
> 
> Mi negocio terminó abrupta y dramáticamente cuando el destino quiso que una de las fichas de Naturales consistiera en buscar granito y analizar sus distintos componentes. Fue un caos: toda la clase se levantó gritando y tirando duros sobre mi mesa; nadie quería quedarse sin su piedra. La profesora me obligó a repartir mi alijo y así terminó mi primera aventura empresarial.
> ...



No me digas mas, comer cimbreles por 50 pesestas---


----------



## nelsoncito (5 Dic 2014)

Me ha entretenido la historia de la vieja del taller.

Aunque te cueste reconocerlo, por vínculos familiares y sentimentales, esa mujer era una pésima directiva.

No sabía subcontratar tareas (ella misma hacía la limpieza), no sabía delegar (quería que todas las decisiones pasaran por sus manos), no sabía guardar las formas en una reunión con otros directivos (aunque a ti te haga mucha gracia la escena de tu tía gritando e insultando a pleno pulmón), no sabía organizarse el tiempo... ¿Quieres que siga?

Tu tía tenía un estilo de dirección arcaico, centralizado, personalista, del sXIX. Donde todo pasa por ella y si ella no está ahí la estructura no funciona.

Síii, ya sé que trabajaba muchas horas, pero es que el exceso de horas esconde una gran incompetencia en las labores de organización y gestión.

Y eso de que una empresa cuanto más choriza, mejor le va... Vaya tontería. Según tu razonamiento, las empresuchas hipercorruptas africanas serían la vanguardia del mundo mundial.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Dic 2014)

Ahí va la de un conocido mío:

Monta una pequeña cooperativa de trabajadores del hierro junto con 11 personas más. El negocio funciona y poco a poco va creciendo hasta convertirse en una de las mayores empresa de construcción de estructuras de hierro de la provincia. En pocos años los currelas que empezaron montando ventanas de aluminio y abriendo cerraduras de las abuelas que se dejaban la llave dentro, ahora son los jefazos con BMW's y Mercedes varios que viven a todo trapo. Boom de la construcción, empiezan a proliferar las estructuras de edificios de hierro como alternativa a las de hormigón, increiblemente más rápidas de construir, más económicas e igual de efectivas. Entran en el sector público a través de subcontratas de empresas grandes de su sector a nivel nacional llegando a construir en muchos de esos edificios que a día de hoy son la muestra vergonzosa del despilfarro. 

Llega la crisis. Descienden los encargos de promotoras inmobiliarias y subsisten por los contratos públicos. Empiezan a tener que aceptar por cojones pagos con pagarés que los bancos no les anticipan. Consecuencia: el líquido para pagar a los trabajadores va agotándose. Solución: echar a empleados. Demasiado tarde, las indemnizaciones que se les debería pagar a todos los que sobran no pueden asumirse. Los trabajadores acumulan varios meses sin cobrar y deciden hacer huelga. Como no tiene trabajadores no puede asumir los encargos que les llegan. Ha llegado la pescadilla que se muerde la cola: no hay dinero para pagar a los trabajadores porque éstos no trabajan porque se les debe dinero. Final de la historia: empresa en proceso de liquidación a día de hoy. 

Solución que le deberían haber dado (es muy fácil hablar a toro pasado): hacer un ERE al verse venir el temporal. En mi opinión, prefirieron aguantar para ahorrarse ese dinerillo y al final ha pasado lo inevitable. Ahora entra el dilema moral de si ante el mínimo atisbo de empeoramiento de la situación recurrir al ERE y dejar a un buen número de personas engrosando las listas del INEM o intentar evitarlo como se hizo en este caso, bien por avaricia de los socios, bien por "clemencia" con los empleados. Resaltar que a estos empleados a día de hoy se les adeudan miles de euros.

Conozco personalmente a varios de los socios de esta empresa y para mí, sobre todo en uno de los dos, es un ejemplo de cómo una persona que no tiene el graduado escolar ha llegado a cobrar al año más de 70.000 € en sus buenos años viviendo en la opulencia más absoluta. Luego ha caído "con todo el equipo" y a día de hoy está divorciado y sin dirigirse apenas la palabra con ninguno de sus 4 hijos.


----------



## garcia (7 Dic 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Se supone que infra-finacinanciar es un error o es un error aconsejar que no infrafinanciaes y pidas un credito?
> 
> Yo veo que hay que pedir un credio cuando el negocio te pide crecer y el limitante es el dinero. Aunque no nunca se libra del riesgo de que algo salga mal.



Según el autor del libro, infra-finacinanciar un negocio es un error. Es el Error número 3 del libro.


----------



## luismarple (7 Dic 2014)

guani dijo:


> Cuando tenía 9 años arreglaron el acerado de mi calle por lo que tenía a mi disposición cantidades ingentes de granito. Me llenaba la mochila de piedras y las vendía en el colegio como pisapapeles, como eran muy bonitas y brillaban se vendían muy bien: desde 5 pesetas las más pequeñas a 10 duros las más grandes.
> Beneficio del 100%.
> 
> Mi negocio terminó abrupta y dramáticamente cuando el destino quiso que una de las fichas de Naturales consistiera en buscar granito y analizar sus distintos componentes. Fue un caos: toda la clase se levantó gritando y tirando duros sobre mi mesa; nadie quería quedarse sin su piedra. La profesora me obligó a repartir mi alijo y así terminó mi primera aventura empresarial.
> ...



Si con nueve años prefieres tener clientes antes que amigos hay algo muy mal colocado en tu cabeza.

El trabajo no es un fin, es un medio.


Por otra parte quien con nueve años tiene un duro (no digamos ya diez) y es capaz de gastarlo en una piedra que le ofrece una compañera como "pisapapeles" (asumiendo que sepa lo que es eso a esa edad) o le sale la pasta por las orejas o es tonto del culo.





Espero que todo sea mentira en beneficio de todos los que aparecen en esa historia.


----------



## Urteloor (7 Dic 2014)

Hola, amigos. Por fin me decido a participar en el foro (lo he intentando alguna vez antes pero por razones desconocidas el admin no me lo publicaba...)

Bueno, al lío: ing. técnico informático en Sevilla, en una pequeña empresa privada desde hace 15 años. Siempre loco por montar algo en propiedad, básicamente por dejar de depender de los vaivenes empresariales de un tercero, ya sabéis que las condiciones cambian constantemente.

Por ello he intentado montar dos negocios, ambos ruinosos, jeje, dejo aquí la experiencia por si le sirve a alguien:


1- Empresa de exportación de productos andaluces de alta calidad, junto con 4 socios. Error: los socios transmitían un entusiasmo enorme (y sincero), pero a la hora de hacer, no tenían experiencia en exportación, y poca en gestión empresarial. Pocos tratos llegaban a cerrarse, dábamos bandazos en nuestra estrategia de negocio, ibamos yendo a lo que el cliente nos proponía.

2- Pequeña empresa de estética en Sevilla, llevado por una chica que dominaba mucho el tema. Hubo dos fallos graves: primero, no ser realista en cuanto a ingresos y gastos. Segundo, la época desértica (en Sevilla, entre julio y septiembre): la gente se va a la costa (al menos la gente del barrio donde está el centro estético), por lo que se produce una temporalidad enorme. De forma que en los meses buenos se cubren gastos y pocos más, y en verano te comes... Cierre al canto.

Aparte de eso, hacía por mi cuenta trabajos de desarrollo web, relativamente simples, pero que se comían un tiempo del que no disponía. Este negocio sin darme grandes beneficios me daba algunas alegrías.

En fin, es cierto que cada fracaso me hacía aprender mucho, así que espero que a la tercera vaya la vencida (porque habrá una tercera...)


----------



## guani (7 Dic 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Si con nueve años prefieres tener clientes antes que amigos hay algo muy mal colocado en tu cabeza.



Menuda tontería, qué tiene que ver eso con tener o no amigos? Los fragmentos de granito son muy bonitos y en mi época no solo sabíamos lo que era un pisapapeles sino que lo usábamos. En tu cole nunca vendían nada? 

En el mío y en el de mis hermanos iba por épocas, había niños que vendían pulseras hechas con cordones de plástico de colores, otros con hilos, incluso había uno que vendía tiras de cómic que él dibujaba. Y en el colegio de mis sobrinos vendían el invierno pasado pulseras de gomitas.

Los críos se entretienen y aprenden que es posible conseguir dinero a cambio del esfuerzo y la iniciativa personal, y les hace ilusión haberse ganado esos 20 céntimos por sí mismos. 

Lo que he contado es una anécdota sin importancia, algunos estáis amargados. 

Y al subnormal de los cimbreles prefiero ignorarlo.


----------



## Enterao (7 Dic 2014)

guani dijo:


> Menuda tontería, qué tiene que ver eso con tener o no amigos? Los fragmentos de granito son muy bonitos y en mi época no solo sabíamos lo que era un pisapapeles sino que lo usábamos. En tu cole nunca vendían nada?
> 
> En el mío y en el de mis hermanos iba por épocas, había niños que vendían pulseras hechas con cordones de plástico de colores, otros con hilos, incluso había uno que vendía tiras de cómic que él dibujaba. Y en el colegio de mis sobrinos vendían el invierno pasado pulseras de gomitas.
> 
> ...




asi es . yo de pequeño incluso llegue a vender un pequeño periodico hecho por mi y otros niños . ..vendimos muy muy pocos...:baba:

la candidez infantil no conoce barreras...


----------



## luismarple (7 Dic 2014)

guani dijo:


> Menuda tontería, qué tiene que ver eso con tener o no amigos? Los fragmentos de granito son muy bonitos y en mi época no solo sabíamos lo que era un pisapapeles sino que lo usábamos. En tu cole nunca vendían nada?
> 
> En el mío y en el de mis hermanos iba por épocas, había niños que vendían pulseras hechas con cordones de plástico de colores, otros con hilos, incluso había uno que vendía tiras de cómic que él dibujaba. Y en el colegio de mis sobrinos vendían el invierno pasado pulseras de gomitas.
> 
> ...



No sé de qué época eres, en la mía no se vendía nada de eso entre niños porque todo cristo sabía hacer pulseritas, y sobre todo, porque ningún niño de 9 años tenía un puto duro. lo típico era llevar en el bolsillo un pañuelo de tela lleno de mocos y punto. si llevaba cinco duros ibas con la mano en el bolsillo y no la sacabas para nada. Te hablo de finales de los 70, principios de los 80.

A lo mejor le colocabas una pulsera a tu tía, que te la compraba más por hacer la gracia que otra cosa y si se la vendías tus padres te miraban con cara de "cómo tienes los santos cojones de sacarle pasta a la familia por esa chorrada, eso se regala, joder!", pero entre compañeros era impensable. Todos teníamos ese tipo de habilidades y nadie manejaba dinero, al menos no como para comprar una mierda que podía hacer uno mismo.


----------



## guani (7 Dic 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> No sé de qué época eres, en la mía no se vendía nada de eso entre niños porque todo cristo sabía hacer pulseritas, y sobre todo, porque ningún niño de 9 años tenía un puto duro. lo típico era llevar en el bolsillo un pañuelo de tela lleno de mocos y punto. si llevaba cinco duros ibas con la mano en el bolsillo y no la sacabas para nada. Te hablo de finales de los 70, principios de los 80.



Bueno, una década después un duro no era nada, la verdad (apenas quedaban ya chuches de 5 pts), y las cosas que se vendían en clase siempre eran muy baratas 

Me ha hecho gracia lo de los cinco duros con la mano en el bolsillo, era así jajaja


----------



## manubar (7 Dic 2014)

Hola, amigos. Por fin me decido a participar en el foro (lo he intentando alguna vez antes pero por razones desconocidas el admin no me lo publicaba...)

Bueno, al lío: Ing. técnico informático en Sevilla, en una pequeña empresa privada desde hace 15 años. Siempre loco por montar algo en propiedad, básicamente por dejar de depender de los vaivenes empresariales de un tercero, ya sabéis que las condiciones cambian constantemente.

Por ello he intentado montar dos negocios, ambos ruinosos, jeje, dejo aquí la experiencia por si le sirve a alguien:


1- Empresa de exportación de productos andaluces de alta calidad, junto con 4 socios. Error: los socios transmitían un entusiasmo enorme (y sincero), pero a la hora de hacer, no tenían experiencia en exportación, y poca en gestión empresarial. Pocos tratos llegaban a cerrarse, dábamos bandazos en nuestra estrategia de negocio, ibamos yendo a lo que el cliente nos proponía.

2- Pequeña empresa de estética en Sevilla, llevado por una chica que dominaba mucho el tema. Hubo dos fallos graves: primero, no ser realista en cuanto a ingresos y gastos. Segundo, la época desértica (en Sevilla, entre julio y septiembre): la gente se va a la costa (al menos la gente del barrio donde está el centro estético), por lo que se produce una temporalidad enorme. De forma que en los meses buenos se cubren gastos y pocos más, y en verano te comes... Cierre al canto.

Aparte de eso, hacía por mi cuenta trabajos de desarrollo web, relativamente simples, pero que se comían un tiempo del que no disponía. Este negocio sin darme grandes beneficios me daba algunas alegrías.

En fin, es cierto que cada fracaso me hacía aprender mucho, así que espero que a la tercera vaya la vencida (porque habrá una tercera...)


----------



## delarosa (8 Dic 2014)

los veinte duros 100pst, los domingos para ir a la plaza, y de eso ahorrar, para el proximo domingo, o para canicas, peonza nueva, o cromos de futbol.


----------



## Heinrich (8 Dic 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> No sé de qué época eres, en la mía no se vendía nada de eso entre niños porque todo cristo sabía hacer pulseritas, y sobre todo, porque ningún niño de 9 años tenía un puto duro. lo típico era llevar en el bolsillo un pañuelo de tela lleno de mocos y punto. si llevaba cinco duros ibas con la mano en el bolsillo y no la sacabas para nada. Te hablo de finales de los 70, principios de los 80.
> 
> A lo mejor le colocabas una pulsera a tu tía, que te la compraba más por hacer la gracia que otra cosa y si se la vendías tus padres te miraban con cara de "cómo tienes los santos cojones de sacarle pasta a la familia por esa chorrada, eso se regala, joder!", pero entre compañeros era impensable. Todos teníamos ese tipo de habilidades y nadie manejaba dinero, al menos no como para comprar una mierda que podía hacer uno mismo.



Yo le vendí a un compañero de clase, con 7 años o así, los planos de una futura cartera en la que podría llevar toda clase de cosas, con compartimento para gominolas... Algo así. Creo que se lo iba a dar a cambio de que me pasara algunas golosinas de la merienda, que mis padres no me compraban chuches. Nunca llegué a hacer los planos :: y me parece que no le devolví el dinero-bienes con el que me los abonó a futuros .

Dicho así, me siento como el CEO de una start-up del MAB.


----------



## Rojano Navarro (10 Dic 2014)

Increíble pero cierto.


----------



## PATITOXXL (12 Dic 2014)

guani dijo:


> Menuda tontería, qué tiene que ver eso con tener o no amigos? Los fragmentos de granito son muy bonitos y en mi época no solo sabíamos lo que era un pisapapeles sino que lo usábamos. En tu cole nunca vendían nada?
> 
> En el mío y en el de mis hermanos iba por épocas, había niños que vendían pulseras hechas con cordones de plástico de colores, otros con hilos, incluso había uno que vendía tiras de cómic que él dibujaba. Y en el colegio de mis sobrinos vendían el invierno pasado pulseras de gomitas.
> 
> ...





Muy buen hilo.
Yo empecé a hacer negocios en el cole, con 9/10 años. Compraba chicles y pipas por la tarde y los revendía al día siguiente en el recreo con un pequeño margen. Al final conseguía sacar lo justo para que me salieran gratis mis propias chuches


----------



## Lombroso (12 Dic 2014)

manubar dijo:


> Hola, amigos. Por fin me decido a participar en el foro (lo he intentando alguna vez antes pero por razones desconocidas el admin no me lo publicaba...)
> 
> Bueno, al lío: Ing. técnico informático en Sevilla, en una pequeña empresa privada desde hace 15 años. Siempre loco por montar algo en propiedad, básicamente por dejar de depender de los vaivenes empresariales de un tercero, ya sabéis que las condiciones cambian constantemente.
> 
> ...



Buena experiencia. En el negocio de la distribución no te has planteado que el número de socios era demasiado elevado?

Hace poco estuve en una conferencia para emprendedores bastante interesante, al menos en su primera media hora, en la que se enumeraba como el primer error a la hora de emprender la elección del número de socios. Según el conferenciante, 2 era lo ideal porque si se daba una divergencia de opiniones por cojones se tenía que llegar a un acuerdo para que la empresa no entrara en punto muerto. 3 socios no eran buenos porque solían formarse alianzas que a la larga derivarían en conflictos con "el tercero", y ya más de 3 socios era inviable para emprender un negocio de poca envergadura al principio. 4 partes entre las que repartir el beneficio, se podían dar hasta 4 opiniones distintas, etc.


----------



## rafabogado (12 Dic 2014)

Bueno, ahora me toca a mí, que en muchas ocasiones me he animado a contar mis experiencias fallidas, pero no había tenido demasiado tiempo o energías.

Mis experiencias no son tanto empresariales como profesionales, pero sirven para extraer una moraleja que se puede extender a todos los campos.

En esta ocasión contaré la primera, para tampoco cansaros. 

Acabo la carrera, estudio mil y un cursos chorras, simultaneo con la pasantía, atareado 25 horas al día, lo propio cuando te vas a comer el mundo. 

Me llama un familiar, concretamente un tío. Una Comunidad de Propietarios con un Presidente íntimo suyo, que está hasta los mismísimos del Administrador, que trinca a manos llenas, hablamos de una macro Comunidad de un montón de torres en la Costa del Sol, gran malestar entre los vecinos, eso suponía 30.000 euros al año de honorarios de Administrador hablando de un presupuesto anual de varios cientos de miles de euros.

Yo no me había colegiado ni de abogado, como para meterme en fregados de colegiación como Administrador de Fincas, con 1.800 leuros que suponía el alta colegial con título, un disparate, sobre todo para el que empieza. Eran los momentos (principios de siglo) en que el Colegio de Administradores denunciaba por intrusismo a los abogados que administraban fincas. Después la jurisprudencia mayoritaria ha inclinado la balanza a favor de los abogados.

Pues nada, llamadas a diario de mi tío, eso iba a ser la repanocha, le había hablado de mi honestidad al Presidente y el Presidente decía que sin dudarlo, que le mandara un presupuesto, que entraba de nuevo Administrador. Claro que para preparar un presupuesto necesitaba estar dado de alta fiscalmente, lo que suponía el dichoso alta como Administrador y la colegiación.

Tanto insistió que en mi casa me empezaron a presionar también, por aquello de aprovechar una oportunidad de futuro, eso parecía que iba a ser como entrar de funcionario. Bueno, pues finalmente cedo, me prestan el dinero en casa (pues yo empezando a moverme apenas ganaba dinero para mis gastos) y elaboro el prometedor presupuesto, que me iba a dar la Comunidad que me asegurara el futuro.

A la semana de mandarlo, llamo a mi tío, que responde:

- Espérate, espérate, que todavía no me han dicho nada.

A las dos semanas de mandarlo, insisto a mi tío, que responde: 

- Espera, espera, que mi amigo Presidente dice que esperes.

A las tres semanas de mandarlo, sigo insistiendo, y mi tío:

- No tengo noticias, pero me dijeron que eso estaba hecho.

Al mes, sigo insistiendo, y mi tío:

- Está a punto, está a punto, dicen.


Mi familia me comenta que no moleste más, que espere, pero claro yo estoy hasta los cataplines de esperar porque ya me llegaba la primera cuota mensual del Colegio de Administradores de Fincas, otros 30 leuros del ala como administrador ejerciente.

Al mes y medio llamo otra vez, y me dice mi tío:

- Mira, que me ha dicho mi amigo Presidente que van a seguir con el mismo Administrador, porque ha prometido rebajar un 25 % sus honorarios y este año empezar a hacer las cosas de otra manera, que la gente estaba descontenta por el trato y tal, pero que eso cambiará de la noche a la mañana, que se disculpa y que sigue. Claro, ante eso, si lo quiere la Comunidad, el Presidente no puede oponerse y tal. Ante eso, sobrino, qué quieres que te diga...


Moraleja: Quien más te quiere, más te jode. O por lo menos más posibilidad tiene de joderte bien con su buena voluntad.

En mi caso me sirvió para aprender, porque cogí tal rebote de mala leche que busque subvenciones por cielo y tierra y la Junta de Andalucía ante tan fabuloso proyecto que monté sobre el papel, me dió 5.000 jugosos euros a fondo perdido, con los que devolví a mi familia los 1.800 euros de la colegiación, pude colegiarme de abogado y hasta comprar el mobiliario de despacho.

No creo que haga falta decir que tal proyecto nunca vió la luz. Y que la mala leche todavía me sigue.

Otra moraleja que saqué fue que si metes la gamba, tienes que echarle huevos y no parar hasta que no deshagas lo anterior, de forma que el resultado global sea positivo.

Ya lo dicen como aforismo en la abogacía: "ni putas, ni parientes, ni pobres".

Pero no hablo de tenerlos como clientes, sino como consejeros... los parientes... bien lejos.


----------



## vyk (13 Dic 2014)

Allá voy. Lo mío fue un fracaso meramente en lo personal, que me llevó a cerrar un negocio que generaba muy buenos ingresos (cafetería).

Siempre me he considerado una persona emprendedora. Creo que los negocios se me dan bien. Soy una persona extremadamente observadora y eso, aunque puede resultar simplista, es muy importante.

Hará unos nueve años abrí una cafetería en un local propio. Una fuerte inversión (reforma de más de 180.000 aurelios). 

Siempre quise tratar a mis empleados como a mi no me habían tratado. Pagaba un sueldo razonable (1.200 netos y todas las horas cotizadas -algo poco frecuente en Hostelería-)

Desde un principio, bajo unas premisas, les daba total libertad para desarrollar su trabajo. En todos los ámbitos. Yo también trabajaba con ellos de igual a igual (me gusta estar al pie del cañón) y lo hacía como uno más. 

Craso error. La gente se acomoda rápido y considera insuficiente todo lo que uno hace u ofrece. Empezaron a caer bajas laborales injustificadas, con lo cual yo trabajaba lo mío y lo suyo. Más de una vez descubrí a alguna empleada de compras con el novio durante una baja laboral que requería cama. Otras se comportaban como auténticas mercenarias y me amenazaban con irse porque en el local de más allá les pagaban 100 euros más (aunque fuese mentira). Era una época de prosperidad y sobraban puestos de trabajo de camarero. Calculo también que un 30-40% del personal que pasó por allí metía la mano en la caja o sisaba de algún modo, a pesar del control que había. 

Imagináos si me portaba bien que la una empleada que trabajó conmigo desde que abrí hasta que cerré (unos 3 años), me reconoció que sabía que nunca la iban a tratar así en otro trabajo, que se sentía como en su casa (finalmente también acabe muy mal con ella).

Así que pasados tres años, tras un cúmulo de estrés, impotencia, problemas con mi pareja por no poder dedicarle el tiempo necesario, enfermedad de mi padre y una depresión brutal...decidí cerrar un negocio que en el tercer y último año me estaba proporcionando 60.000 euros netos anuales. Si, habéis leído bien.

Mi gran y resumido error fue tratar ser amigo de mis empleados y tratarlos como a mi familia. Aprended eso a fuego.

Ahora lo tengo arrendado. Lleva así 6 años. Me llevo de puta madre con el inquilino, aunque ya no le va tan bien (el trabaja en otra cosa; tiene varias cafeterías como "hobby" y como fuente de ingresos extra).

Evidentemente gano mucho menos, pero junto al sueldo de mi pareja me da de sobra para vivir e incluso ahorrar algo. Tenemos un buen colchón y a veces hablamos de montar algo para sacarle algo de rendimiento a los ahorros. Pero os juro que acabé tan quemado y estoy tan hasta el culo de este país y de la gente que no me quedan muchas ganas.

Tal vez si algún día encontrara algún socio, alguien serio y de fiar...quien sabe. De momento estoy en casa rascándome los huevos día si y día también.


----------



## centuria (13 Dic 2014)

rafabogado dijo:


> Bueno, ahora me toca a mí, que en muchas ocasiones me he animado a contar mis experiencias fallidas, pero no había tenido demasiado tiempo o energías.
> 
> 
> Me llama un familiar, concretamente un tío. Una Comunidad de Propietarios con un Presidente íntimo suyo, que está hasta los mismísimos del Administrador, que trinca a manos llenas, hablamos de una macro Comunidad de un montón de torres en la Costa del Sol, gran malestar entre los vecinos, eso suponía 30.000 euros al año de honorarios de Administrador hablando de un presupuesto anual de varios cientos de miles de euros.
> ...



Tu historia es igual que la mía, casi casi, pero en mi caso con Gestor Administrativo, en este caso el liante era mi entonces suegro, que tenía muchos contactos,,etc etc
Al final me hice Gestor, preparé el examen, me colegié y de los contactos na de na,,, todo excusas, como tú,,,

En fin,parientes lejos


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Dic 2014)

Yo cogi en traspaso una pasteleria de barrio en Valencia.
Era de cosas congeladas, pero compre algo de maquinaria para hacerla artesanal.
Tenia algo de dinero ahorrado, algo que me dio mi exsuegra, y un prestamo de unos 4000.
Lo cogi yo y mi ex, pastelero.
Teniamos que pagar el alquiler, unos 500, y el traspaso mensual, ya que era por meses, hasta cancelar el total. Eran 850 euros mas a sumar.
Los primeros cinco seis meses pudimos cubrir gastos, pero llego lo peor de la crisis, despues de fallas del 2009, aquello fue para abajo totalmente. No me daba para nada.
Deje el piso de alquiler que tenia, y me fui a vivir a la tienda, si, mi ex y yo dormiamos en el suelo de la tienda cada dia porque no podiamos quitarnos esa deuda.
Buscamos a alguien que quisiera el negocio, le dabamos las maquinas, solo queriamos traspasarlo.
Lo encontramos.
Lo cogio y puso algo mas de dinero para cancelar otro poco de la deuda.
Al cabo de unos tres anios me demandan porque el que lo cogio dejo de pagar, y me decian que era subsidiaria de la deuda.
Puntualizar que como no podia pagar cuando estaba en la tienda todo el montante mensual que me pedian, me amenaban con dejar a mi suegra en la calle.
Eran adorables.
Ayer salio la sentencia, el juez sentencio a mi favor. Me reclamaban 10000 euros, he esperado casi dos anios por esa sentencia, ya puedo respirar en paz.
De todo esto, con lo que me quedo es la caida de autoestima tan grande que sufre cualquiera que se exponga a perderlo todo por un negocio.
Yo solo queria una pequena pasteleria de barrio, y practicamente acabe en la calle por ello. Cuando la deje, solo me quedaban 190 euros y la unica ropa que llevaba puesta, dos bragas y unas zapatillas. Lo perdi todo, todo, porque guardaba mis cosas en un trastero cuando deje el piso por no poder pagarlo, despues tampoco podia pagar el trastero, con lo que deje tirado en el contenedor todas mis posesiones, no tenia lugar donde guardarlo.
Vivi un anio y medio durmiendo en el bano de la pasteleria, en Valencia, frio en invierno, cucurachas como gatos subiendome por el cuerpo en verano.
Aun trato emocionalmente de recuperarme de aquel desastre, pero admito algunas noches aun sueno con ello.


----------



## panxeta (13 Dic 2014)

vyk dijo:


> Allá voy. Lo mío fue un fracaso meramente en lo personal, que me llevó a cerrar un negocio que generaba muy buenos ingresos (cafetería).
> 
> Siempre me he considerado una persona emprendedora. Creo que los negocios se me dan bien. Soy una persona extremadamente observadora y eso, aunque puede resultar simplista, es muy importante.
> 
> ...



Respeto al personal trabajando, no se pueden tratar como amigos porque a la larga te tratan a ti de tonto, yo estaba igual, intentando que todo el personal estuviese supercontento, bien pagado y en un buen ambiente de trabajo, pero esto a la larga se vuelve en tu contra, cuando las cosas van bien, todo va bien pero cuando se tuercen... es otro cantar. Cuando no tienes trabajo y empezar a reducir la jornada todo son derechos y este es tu problema, para los trabajadores todo son derechos adquiridos y hay de ti que no se cumplan.
Hace unos años, llevaba la gestión de un comedor escolar, los trabajadores hacían tres horas diarias de lunes a viernes, yo seguí empecinada en que estuvieran contentos, de modo que si algún día un trabajador no acudía a trabajar, por algún motivo, yo le reemplazaba y no le descontaba nada del sueldo, bien pues hubo un trabajador, que de vez en cuando cogió la costumbre de no ir a trabajar, y mas o menos cada mes faltaba un día en el trabajo, pues bien a la cuarta vez, le desconté la parte proporcional del día no trabajado, cuando lo vio me vino a ver como una energúmena, diciendo "como es que he cobrado menos?" "las otras veces que falté no me descontasteis nada" "necesito este dinero", y ahora viene lo bueno dijo textualmente *"si se que me lo descontáis, vengo a trabajar"*
Evidentemente, esta persona ya no volvió más al trabajo, la despedí, ella me puso una denuncia y no sirvió de nada lo que yo había hecho hasta entonces, la gente va a su bola.
Desde este dia todas las falta se descuentan sea por el motivo que sea, no es nuestro problema, es su problema.
Saludos


----------



## rafabogado (13 Dic 2014)

Josewf dijo:


> Si claro el currela siempre es el malo.
> Menos mal que todos sabemos que todos tenemos dos caras o mas y el que quiera empleados que monte un negocio con capital o que curre el solo y no pretenda tener esclavos.



No es cuestión de esclavos, es cuestión de que la gente es egoista, y quien no lo es, se vuelve con el tiempo en un altísimo porcentaje, sea empresario o trabajador.

Casos hay a montones, y yo me voy a animar a contarte uno.

Economistas. Años 90. Típico despacho profesional donde tienes a un compañero - socio y sacas el trabajo adelante entre dos. Empieza a entrar más volúmen y por aquello de ayudar (porque si haces números te darás cuenta de que casi nunca te compensa contratar gente en un despacho, que se llevará tu beneficio y si algo te renta no será más de un 10 % de lo facturado, que no compensará el estrés y responsabilidad añadida) contratan a un chaval. Parece que va entrando aún más trabajo y contratan a otro chaval. Y así acaban contratando a cuatro chavales más, todos agradecidísimos, joer, qué buenos jefes que además pagan por encima de convenio.

Los economistas fundadores tienen cierta vena filantrópica, aquello de "aunque no gane apenas más" pero qué gestoría auditoría de relumbrón con seis personas trabajando, cómo ayudo. Es cierto que gracias a su trabajo me entran 5.000 euros más, pero entre sus sueldos, seguros sociales, gastos extras y mandangas se llevan 4.500 euros o casi los 5.000... y es cierto que es mucha más responsabilidad, porque a veces la pifian y el que responde soy yo que soy el dueño... y llegan las 19 horas y salen por la puerta como balas, pues estaban recogiendo a las 18.55, mientras que yo me quedo hasta las 21 repasando cosas pendientes y revisando lo que han hecho los trabajadores... pero bueno, sarna con gusto no pica, esto de tener jóvenes contratados siempre alegra el despacho...

Bien, llega la crisis 20-25 años más tarde y el volúmen de trabajo baja asombrosamente, por la caída del tejido empresarial. Los dueños, ya cercanos a la edad de jubilación, se enfrentan a la tesitura de tener que despedir a los cuatro contratados, porque apenas hay trabajo para ellos y los trabajadores están mano sobre mano, dos horas al día máximo currelando y el resto del día con Facebook y mensajerías de móvil pasando el rato. Si los despiden, en indemnizaciones se les van más de 100.000 euros, que no tienen.

Si no los despiden, tienen que seguir soportando 5.000 euros de gastos mensuales de personas que echan el día con el correo electrónico, ante la caída de volúmen de trabajo. Pero a los trabajadores les quedan unos 10 años hasta su edad de jubilación, mientras que los economistas fundadores tienen 65 años, y como se ve, atados y sin poder jubilarse porque eso implicaría despedir e indemnizar. Menudo futuro, con 72 años intentando mantener el barco... y probablemente te mueras antes de que los trabajadores se jubilen... o vende tu casa, quédate en la calle y obtén los más de 100.000 euros para que los trabajadores se vayan a la suya con dinero calentito para empezar a cobrar sus ayudas de mayores de 55 años y dar por finalizada su vida laboral.

No hará falta que diga que la postura de los trabajadores es :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: a mí que me cuentas, palomo, me pagas hasta el último euro de indemnización o nos vemos en Tribunales, y mientras sigo subiendo al Face las fotos del fin de semana en Marbella.

Esta historia (que no discute en absoluto el derecho de los trabajadores) refleja claramente porqué muchos profesionales no contratamos a nadie aunque nos lleguen veinte curriculum semanales, aunque nos prometan por activa y por pasiva que solo quieren aprender, aunque nos enseñen el bono social, y no porque no nos llegue trabajo (a un despacho asentado le siguen entrando cosas), o porque no tengamos volumen como para meter a una o dos personas para que cojan los asuntos que los titulares no quieren pillar (clientes especialmente coñazos o asuntos complejos de escasa cuantía). 

Al final uno se acomoda, prefiere vivir EGOISTAMENTE, como bien dices "el que quiera un negocio que curre él solo", tienes toda la razón y esto se está aplicando a diario.

Ese es el problema, profesionales de calidad, en despachos herméticos sin meter a nadie, absolutamente a nadie (los convenios con la Universidad para meter a becarios sin pagarles no cuenta) y docenas de currículum semanales de licenciados preparados muertos del asco, que siguen y seguirán muertos del asco precisamente por casos como el de los economistas que te he comentado.

Tú dices: "el que quiera un negocio que curre él solo". 

Efectivamente, ese es el gran problema. Demasiados negocios con gente currando sola (o entre familiares) porque no compensa contratar a nadie de fuera (fuente de problemas, bien presentes -bajas a tutiplén casi desde la contratación-, bien futuros -indemnizaciones, siempre conflictivas-, cuando no presentes y futuros).

Cuando el egoismo se convierte en un valor social, el trabajador tiene mucho más que perder. Al empresario, como muchos comentan aquí, se la juegan una vez, luego deja de generar trabajo. Al final se extiende el efecto y salvo casos muy puntuales o mierda-contratos, el empresario se vuelve egoista y prefiere ganar menos y buscarse la vida a solas o con familiares.

Una situación muy triste a la que hemos llegado, porque hay gente muy preparada en lo teórico y fantástica en lo personal, pero lo que les queda es el autoempleo (y es raro que den el paso porque carecen de los conocimientos prácticos y el dinero para hacerlo) o el billete rumbo a otro país que le prometa una vida mejor. Un verdadero desastre, pero no es menos que la vida que le queda a los dos economistas de la historia, que es absolutamente real.


----------



## home_75 (13 Dic 2014)

rafabogado dijo:


> No es cuestión de esclavos, es cuestión de que la gente es egoista, y quien no lo es, se vuelve con el tiempo en un altísimo porcentaje, sea empresario o trabajador.
> 
> Casos hay a montones, y yo me voy a animar a contarte uno.
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que se llama previsión y eso parece que no lo enseñan en la universidad y luego son todo lamentos.

Lo primero que hay que hacer es hacer un cálculo de costes/ beneficios y en ese cálculo de costes hay que meter la indemnización por despido de cada trabajador. Es decir, que si un trabajador genera un beneficio neto de 500€/ mes, a esos 500€/mes hay que restarle el coste del despido, ya que si no se hace, lo que ocurre es que si hay que despedir a un montón de gente, o la empresa cierra aun siendo viable con menos trabajadores o hay que ir al banco a pedir prestado para pagar tanta indemnización, aunque muchos lo que hacen es cerrar y abrir al día siguiente con otro nombre.

Pero una vez hecho el cálculo de los gastos por despido, ya dependerá del que contrata, valorar si le merece la pena contratar a alguien o no.

Lamentablemente esto es España y esas cosas no se calculan, ya que el empresario medio, lo que hace es gastarse 60.000€ en el Mercedes o BMW de turno, comprarse el chalet en la costa, que no baja de los 500.000€, ponerle tetas a la secretaria feladora, gastarse 4000€ en cenitas y gilipolleces de todo al mes y claro, cuando el negocio ya no va como antes, pues lo que toca es catástrofe total, los empleados poniendo demandas, la mujer que sabía lo de la secretaria feladora y que se hacía la tonta ya no se lo hace y le mete al empresaurio un divorcio hostil, por que le trae más cuenta quedarse con la casa y una pensión vitalicia que seguir aguantando a un maromo arruinado. En muchas ocasiones, este tipo de empresaurios se no a escondido dinero en billetes de 500 en algún oscuro agujero por aquello de tener las espaldas cubiertas, pues termina en muchos casos arruinado, peleado con la familia, sin hablarse con los hijo y a veces, metiéndose una escopeta en la boca.

Además ese dinero que va para el despido de los trabajadores, se puede guardar en una cuenta a plazo fijo e incluso ganarle dinero.

Y sí, es muy bueno para el ego eso de tener a un montón de mileuristas haciendo la ola al jefe, pero la gente son siempre problemas y si se contrata a alguien es por que sí o sí, trae un beneficio importante el tener a esa gente contratada y para terminar, me gustaría decir que los negocios son negocios y la misión del empresario no es la de dar trabajo a nadie, su misión es la de ganar dinero y punto pelota, que luego son todos lloriqueos.
La cuestión de no contratar gente es un problema, ya que la competencia terminará por quedarse con los clientes que te llegan y que una vez han cambiado, es muy difícil que vuelva, si es que alguna vez vuelven.

En definitiva, los negocios son algo en lo que importa muchísimo más el saber usar el coco, que el ir de generoso o de cabroncete.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 Dic 2014)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo cogi en traspaso una pasteleria de barrio en Valencia.
> Era de cosas congeladas, pero compre algo de maquinaria para hacerla artesanal.
> Tenia algo de dinero ahorrado, algo que me dio mi exsuegra, y un prestamo de unos 4000.
> Lo cogi yo y mi ex, pastelero.
> ...



Espero que sea una de tus trolleadas, Bob. Eso de las cucarachas, como gatos de grandes, subiéndote por el cuerpo mientras dormías el sueño de verano, en el baño de tu cutre-pastelería valenciana, me ha dejado mal cuerpo para todo el finde, yo creo. Supongo que el ex de la historia fue también aquel que nos dijiste que te dio plantón, evitando irse a vivir con los hijos de la Gran Bretaña. Un tío listo. Por cierto, es muy triste la historia de tu vida.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Dic 2014)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Espero que sea una de tus trolleadas, Bob. Eso de las cucarachas, como gatos de grandes, subiéndote por el cuerpo mientras dormías el sueño de verano, en el baño de tu cutre-pastelería valenciana, me ha dejado mal cuerpo para todo el finde, yo creo. Supongo que el ex de la historia fue también aquel que nos dijiste que te dio plantón, evitando irse a vivir con los hijos de la Gran Bretaña. Un tío listo. Por cierto, es muy triste la historia de tu vida.



No Nelsoncito, era un chico con el que fijate tu estoy chateando ahora mismo, una persona a la que quiero porque la considero mi familia y que conozco desde hace 18 anios, como pareja nanai pero somos mas amigos de lo que puede pregonar mucha gente.
El ex del que hable aqui es alguien que fijate tu tb, se puso en contacto para pedirme perdon y volver a verme, ahora yo tengo trabajo y el no. Que cosas, tu que decias que yo queria dar el braguetazo, no lo necesito, soy luchadora y en la mierda que me meto me se sacar yo sola sin necesidad de principes azules.


----------



## temis2011 (13 Dic 2014)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> No Nelsoncito, era un chico con el que fijate tu estoy chateando ahora mismo, una persona a la que quiero porque la considero mi familia y que conozco desde hace 18 anios, como pareja nanai pero somos mas amigos de lo que puede pregonar mucha gente.
> El ex del que hable aqui es alguien que fijate tu tb, se puso en contacto para pedirme perdon y volver a verme, ahora yo tengo trabajo y el no. Que cosas, tu que decias que yo queria dar el braguetazo, no lo necesito, soy luchadora y en la mierda que me meto me se sacar yo sola sin necesidad de principes azules.



Tomatelo como lo que es ...


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Dic 2014)

temis2011 dijo:


> Tomatelo como lo que es ...



De todo se aprende en esta vida, hay que cagarla para poder tener un punto de vista real de lo que nos rodea y medir el peligro y consecuencias de nuestras acciones.
Yo he querido correr mucho con lo de la tienda, conoci otras personas que perdieron muuucho dinero, en concreto me acuerdo de un chico de Zaragoza que cogio un traspaso de un bar, lo reformo por completo dejandose 25000 y despues lo tuvo que volver a traspasar por menos de lo que a el le costo, es decir, perdio la diferencia mas los 25000. Un dinero que ahorro trabajando 10 anios. Era tambien joven como yo. 
Solo lo tuvo abierto unos meses.
Vi cerrar tantos negocios que no podria calcularlos.
Solo recomiendo que traspasos nunca coja nadie porque es tirar el dinero.
Y poner una empresa en Espana, segun el que, porque desde el dia 0 papa estado esta pidiendo lo suyo, y tu aun no has empezado a crear un puto euro.
Es un tema muy complicado, pero se de negocios que han sido todo un precedente en mi ciudad natal, Gijon, y charlando hace poco con los duenos vi que en nomina ya no tenian personal, y las ventas solo cubrian gastos y un sueldo siendo una familia, y hablo de negocios de esos que escuchas el nombre y piensas que tienen que estar forrados por el renombre y los anios que llevan en el gremio.
Siempre hay que tener un plan B incluso uno C si uno pone un negocio.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 Dic 2014)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> No Nelsoncito, era un chico con el que fijate tu estoy chateando ahora mismo, una persona a la que quiero porque la considero mi familia y que conozco desde hace 18 anios, como pareja nanai pero somos mas amigos de lo que puede pregonar mucha gente.
> El ex del que hable aqui es alguien que fijate tu tb, se puso en contacto para pedirme perdon y volver a verme, ahora yo tengo trabajo y el no. Que cosas, tu que decias que yo queria dar el braguetazo, no lo necesito, soy luchadora y en la mierda que me meto me se sacar yo sola sin necesidad de principes azules.



Grande. Grande. Esta es mi Bob. :X

Gracias por aclararlo.

Ahora mismo voy a encender un fuego con leña de pino y de haya, aquí en mi casoplón. Después me voy a tomar un risotto y un riojazo, a tu salud, a la salud del arrepentío de tu ex, y a la salud de Temita, que nos está auditando.

Progresas adecuadamente... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## reniris (14 Dic 2014)

Yo os cuento el caso de un familiar mio, al que ayude a montar un negocio y a controlarlo.

Mi familiar vio la oportunidad de montar una franquicia de cuidado personal en un bajo muy bien situado y a buen precio. El tenía otro trabajo en una ciudad distinta, por lo cual no le podía dedicar mucho tiempo a su negocio.

El arranque del negocio fue muy bueno, tenía 2 empleadas a tiempo completo y los ingresos eran espectaculares. Yo me pasaba por el negocio para hacer caja al cierre cuando el no estaba y se de lo que hablo, hubo algún mes que despues de pagar empleados, a la franquicia, alquiler, etc le quedaban más de 6000 euros limpios.

Con el tiempo las empleadas empezaron a faltar días y a coger bajas cada dos por tres, con lo cual se vio obligado a contratar otra chica para poder dar un buen servicio a los clientes. Incluso algún día llego por sorpresa a la mañana a su negocio y se lo encontro cerrado sin justificación, al parecer era habitual que lo hicieran.

Los beneficios comenzaron a bajar y los problemas con las empleadas aumentaron, despidio a dos de ellas y estas se llevaron a muchos de los clientes a otros centros a los que se fueron a trabajar.

La crisis fue llegando y noto una fuerte bajada de ingresos, realizo más despidos y al final se quedo solo con una empleada. Opto por abrir menos horas, y así fue aguantando dos años. Había meses buenos en los que con una sola empleada sacaba 1500 euros limpios, los meses que menos sacaba 500 euros.

Al final decidio cerrar el negocio por motivos familiares, pero en el ultimo año ya estaba ganando muy poco dinero con lo cual no le merecía la pena.

Los errores que creo que cometio fueron:

- No dedicarle tiempo al negocio.
- No conocer a fondo el negocio.
- Mala selección del personal.


Con lo que me quedo de esta experiencia es que se puede ganar mucho dinero con un negocio de este tipo, pero mucho.


----------



## vyk (14 Dic 2014)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> en concreto me acuerdo de un chico de Zaragoza que cogio un traspaso de un bar, lo reformo por completo dejandose 25000 y despues lo tuvo que volver a traspasar por menos de lo que a el le costo, es decir, perdio la diferencia mas los 25000. Un dinero que ahorro trabajando 10 anios. Era tambien joven como yo.
> Solo lo tuvo abierto unos meses.
> .



Pues aun no metió mucho dinero en la reforma. Con 25.000 euros poca cosa se hace en hostelería. A nada que hagas se te dispara.


----------



## kalapa (14 Dic 2014)

Yo si algún día emprendo algo en este país es la huida.


----------



## Txema23 (14 Dic 2014)

Yo inicie durante un tiempo algún que otro negocio, pero aprendi varias cosas:

No metas a nadie de empleado, estos entran aprenden y se ponen enfrente tuya robando tu clientela.

No es rentable hoy en día montar nada porque hay demasiados impuestos, certificaciones, registros, control de cuentas de iva repercutido, colegios que persiguen el intrusismo pero te persiguen a ti al colegiado... ademas tienes que poner precios ajustados y el negocio no tira si marguenes de beneficio. 

cuando un negocio o trato se hace es para ganar pasta, si estas inmerso en el todo el tiempo no es negocio es un curro.

en españa es imposible crear negocios, se hacen legislaciones que favorecen a las grandes empresas.



aquellos negocios que generen beneficios al tiempo, poco, no tardaran en salir competencia como setas. 

no puedes entrar a competir modestamente y ir haciendo prueba-error-acierto e ir corrigiendo el rumbo de la empresa. 

aprendi que es mejor entrar pegar el mordisco y salirse rápido, españa funciona a pelotazos y con negocios que son de lo mas absurdo.

no intenten crear nada solo comprar-vender. la gente no quiere calidad o distinción quiere barato. 

no se aprecia el trato ni la atención dispensada, solo el precio. 
y mas que iré poniendo, ademas d mi historia en mi andar de negocios.

hay negocios que son mejores en cuanto a calidades de sus productos y precios siendo estos los mismos que se dispensan en el ECI por ejemplo pero la gente prefiere el ECI, se busca chafardear ante todo.


----------



## Lombroso (14 Dic 2014)

rafabogado dijo:


> No es cuestión de esclavos, es cuestión de que la gente es egoista, y quien no lo es, se vuelve con el tiempo en un altísimo porcentaje, sea empresario o trabajador.
> 
> Casos hay a montones, y yo me voy a animar a contarte uno.
> 
> ...



Solución = que los propietarios pongan sus propiedades a nombre de su mujer, hijos, etc. cierren la asesoría esa y se declaren insolventes. No hay alzamiento de bienes porque aunque lo haces premeditadamente todavía no está el bien como prenda de responsabilidad.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2014 at 15:29 ----------

Dicen que un empleado contento es más productivo y estoy de acuerdo. A los empleados hay que tratarlos bien, que esten cómodos y hacerles que por ellos mismos lleguen a la conclusión de que son unos privilegiados por ostentar ese puesto de trabajo. De este modo lo cuidarán y lo mimarán para no perderlo. Eso no implica no marcar unas lineas y cortar por lo sano ante el mínimo atisbo de excesiva confianza.

Este mismo año cogí a un chaval joven para la temporada de verano (3 meses). Se tenía que trabajar todos los días (sábados, domingos y festivos inclusive). Le hago la entrevista de trabajo y me muestro muy incisivo en este punto. El chaval, del cual tenía muy buenas referencias, me dice que sin ningún problema a excepción de un sábado que tiene una boda y que, si hace falta, él mismo se encargará de buscar un sustituto. Le doy el O.K. Llega la susodicha boda y me trae a un familiar suyo que, por cierto, trabaja mejor que él. Yo, por lo tanto, encantado de tenerlo excepto por una salvedad: puede llegar una inspección de trabajo y alegrarnos el día. Empiezan las confianzas y a cogerse días festivos y a traerme al sustituto, como digo, yo encantado porque trabaja muy bien hasta el día que me entero de que le paga 4 € la hora mientras mi empleado la cobra a 7. Para que veáis hasta qué punto pueden llegar algunos empleados a los que se les da algo de manga ancha.


----------

